# March 2WW Testers TTC with TX



## Martha Moo

_*Hi Ladies

Welcome to your new home

This thread is for Ladies who have undergone treatment (IUI, IVF, ICSI, FET and PGD) and have test dates of 1st to 31st March*_

 To join and have your name added to the list, simply post with your details eg, treatment and test date and i will add you to the list 

[csv]Members Name, Test Date, Treatment, Outcome
lkareng, 1st March, IVF,  
shazkowaski, 1st March, ICSI,  
doddyclaire, 2nd March, ICSI,  
ldh26, 2nd March, ICSI,  
hippa, 2nd March, ICSI,  
mrsbee, 2nd March, IVF,  
charlotte80, 2nd March, IVF,  
angela29a,  , ICSI, 
babymaryam, 3rd March, IVF, 
jen42, 3rd March, IVF,  
md34, 3rd March, IVF,  
nettya, 3rd March, DEIVF,  
ejg123, 3rd March, ICSI, 
bettyboo2, 3rd March, ICSI,  
roxychick121, 4th March, ICSI,  
kirstielou, 4th March, FET,  
i'm hopefull, 4th March, IVF, 
beanlucky, 4th March, ICSI, 
bxx, 5th March, IUI, 
kirstielou, ??, FET, 
newmum2b, 6th March, IVF, 
loubylou84, 6th March, ICSI, 
snootyboots, 6th March, PGD, 
chazette, 7th March, ICSI, 
redkay75, 7th March, ICSI, 
shelleylouise73, 7th March, IVF, 
littlemissme, 7th March, IVF, 
amz2006, 8th March, FET,  
bluemaomao, 8th March, ICSI, 
Jules18080, 8th March, ICSI, 
madelinerose, 9th March, ICSI, 
bambina, 9th March, FET, 
alex42, 9th March, IVF, 
Donski, 9th March, ICSI, 
vanessac, ??, ICSI, 
fizzwizz, 9th March, IVF, 
delli, 10th March, IVF
macker1, 10th March, ICSI, 
mandypandy, 10th March, ICSI, 
xxvickxx, 10th March, ICSI, 
alex2000, 10th March, ICSI, 
april33, 11th March, ICSI, 
lesleyak, 11th March, ICSI, 
dizzydee, 11th March, DIVF, 
folligirl, 11th March, IVF, 
gail75, 11th March, IVF, 
miller, 12th March, ICSI, 
pati, 12th March, ICSI, 
amyn, 12th March, Clomid, 
BobbySuccess, 12th March, DIUI, 
shineygems, 13th March, IVF, 
ali_b, 13th March, ICSI, 
Giulia77, 13th March, FET, 
ChrisGib, 13th March, ICSI, 
joash, 14th March, ICSI, 
jess1, 14th March, IVF, 
sarana77, 14th March, ICSI,
Rachel1972, 14th March, FET, 
Scoobylooby, 14th March, DEIVF
dawncwuk, 15th March, DIUI, 
JD77, 16th March, ICSI, 
julesrules, 16th March, IVF, 
madmaxgirl, 16th March, ICSI,
Carrioke, 17th March, ICSI, 
luckygift, 18th March, FET, 
mooers, 18th March, Tamoxifen, 
Hyperbexy, 18th March, , 
bluegirl1980, 18th March, IVF,
sw197, 18th March, 
skyline33gtst, 18th March, ICSI, 
alliwanttoday, 19th March, 
Laneybaby, 19th March, ICSI,
wanabmum, 20th March, FET, 
larny g, 21st March, IVF, 
Janetsteps, 21st March, ICSI, 
LoopyLouLou, 21st March, IVF, 
Judrop, 21st March,
magoogle, 22nd March, , 
danielastella, 22nd March IUI,
Gill1986, 22nd March, ICSI,
Bartlebeans, 23rd March, ICSI, 
Nick734, 23rd March, ICSI, 
josnrich, 24th March, , 
gemmy_gemgems, 25th March, DEIVF,
BathBelle, 25th March, FET, 
Mrs_L, 25th March, ICSI, 
LMB15, 25th March, ESIVF, 
alison allen, 25th March, 
Fudgeywudge, 25th March, DICSI, 
KP1, 25th March, IVF,
Chattasil, 25th March, ICSI,
goinginsane, 25th March, ICSI,
poopa, 25th March, ICSI,
Millie123, 26th March, FET, 
Polly16, 26th March, FET, 
Curleywurley, 26th March, ICSI, 
pookychops, 26th March, FET, 
chinup07, 27th March, ICSI, 
Starkymind, 27th March, ICSI,
smw, 27th March, ICSI, 
smjync, 27th March, IVF,
wolla, 27th March, DIUI,
Janey2011, 27th March, ICSI, 
nudge, 28th March, IVF, 
Nichola83, 28th March, IUI, 
DeeSURREY, 28th March, IVF,
hiyalove, 28th March, FET,
blondieh, 28th March, ICSI,
TAMSUTBADGER, 28th March, DEIVF,
Wakey, 30th March, ICSI, 
dawnp, 30th March, 
Digby, 30th March, IVF,
Nikki37, 30th March, , 
emmy4, 30th March, IVF, 
yemmi, 30th March, ICSI, 
Angela 3012, 31st March, IVF, 
Emucroc, 31st March, ICSI, 
catjen, 31st March, IVF, 
Nuttysarah, 31st March, IVF,
Smashley, 31st March, IVM/ICSI,
Dodders, 
[/csv]


----------



## Jules18080

Thanks Holly can I be added for luck otd tomorrow icsi x


----------



## Martha Moo

Jules18080 said:


> Thanks Holly can I be added for luck otd tomorrow icsi x


Jules, i have added you to the list, wishing you a BFP for the morning

Bluemaomao lots of luck for testing too

 to all the ladies on the 

Em


----------



## Giulia77

Hi all,
Can you please add me to the list? I had FET with OTD on the 13rd of march.
I don' t know how I am going to survive during this week...I don't feel positive at all and really hope I will be proved wrong.
I have no symptoms at all, even not the pne tipical from cyclogest...
Good luck to everyone

GALL75, I am sorry about what you are going through with DH's family. I hope everything will improve soon.
Good luck for the next days!

Xxx
Giulia


----------



## chrisgib

Hi,

Please can you add me to the list too?  

My OTD is the 13th, although I'll be on holiday from the 12th (just to Cornwall) so not sure how online I'll be at the critical time!  I know - I must get a new phone!   

I'm at BCRM in Bristol and had a 2 day transfer, and three lovely embryos put back (as I'm old!)   I've been feeling strangely positive, probably because of having three in there.

Good luck to everyone.

Christine
x


----------



## Giulia77

Thanks Gail! It is so nice knowing that somebody understan how you feel: my DH has no idea and just tells me to take it easy :-(((
I hope you will get wonderful news before going to hospital and that the reason you are going to hospital will be sorted out soon.
I wish you the best!


----------



## Dizzy Dee

Our own March group...wonderful, Feb/March was so busy..... 

I'm on day 10 of my 2WW and up until yesterday had been so so so positive, had a bit of a wobbly yesterday as although been cramping all along, more like AF yesterday. Have my positive head back on today  
4 more sleeps until OTD...I can do it  and I can stay positive     

Dizzy


----------



## MandyPandy

My AF arrived over the weekend so I'm out of the game.

Good luck to everyone else.

xxx


----------



## alex2000

Hi girls, 

I'm going slowly mad now on this horrible 2ww!   Cramps have persisted ever since EC and have felt more like AF since Friday - I even had a few tears Friday night, convinced it was all over. The last 2 nights I've had horrible dreams that AF arrived, they were so realistic, when I woke I wasn't sure if it was real or not. To make matters worse, I start on night shift tonight & I don't know when to take my pessary ( I usually take it at night before bed)
Just wish Thursday was here so I know one way or the other.


----------



## Giulia77

Mandy, I am so sorry. It is unfair. Take care of yourself!xxx

Alex, yes, it is terrible. I have been having bad dreams too and wake up in the morning feeling negative.
I don't feel anything, exactly as before tx. It is hard to stay positive :-(

Dizzy, I should be learning from you!
Xxx
Giulia


----------



## April33

Hi ladies,

Just trying to catch up with everything that's been going on over the weekend!

*Vanessac*  on your BFP

*Kirstielou & newmum2b*    for your sad news

*mandypandy* 

*gail75* - You are definetely doing the right thing, locking them out of your life at the moment! This is such a stressful time anyway, you certainly don't need the extra stress!

*Miller* - Thanks for the  .

AF is due today and I have been on edge all weekend, so I understand where you are coming from *Alex2000*. I was convinced it was all over for me yesterday. I'd felt really bloated all day and then in the evening I started to feel really sick. When I went to bed I had really bad cramps, just like AF. However, there is still no sign of AF today so I'm hoping these are symptoms and I'm feeling a teeny bit more positive


----------



## Jess1

Sorry about your Bfn MandyPandy   x


----------



## Jess1

April33 I'm the same I felt sick last night ... have been feeling sick for most of last week  I have been feeling alright though just feeling abit bloated not as much as I did since et ... I haven't really been stressed or worried about otd either but just want to know either way now I'm test day is next Monday still a long way away but last week went pretty quick so here's that this week goes as quick .... Gail I am glad you have decided to stay well away from DH family for a while and just think about you's two (three ) for the mean time !! Please stay on the thread or come on if you need someone to talk to I'm here and to be honest I think I need everyone just as much at the min ... Hello to all the newcomers I hope your dreams come true and we will see each other through these next few days .. good luck to whoever is testing real soon will be having everything crossed for us all                    Let's try and get this thread back on track and make it a real lucky one just like the last


----------



## wanabmum

Hi could you add me please- I had a Fet on Saturday, 1- 6 cell a/b and 1- 5 cell a/b OTD 20th .Hoping for 5th time lucky for meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Dizzy Dee

*Mandy*         I know how hard it is.........thinking of you both


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Mandypandy so sorry to read your news   

welcome to Guilia77, wanabmum  for the 

       and  to all in the waiting game

Em


----------



## alex2000

Hi girls, 

mind is even more mashed now, I've been really silly & caved in - just did a HPT & got a BFP (a faint line, but definately there). My OTD is on the 10th, 13 days since trigger shot of 5000iu. What do you think, too early to get hopes up


----------



## julesrules

Hello Ladies,
Please would you mind adding me to the waiting list. I had IVF - EC 28th Feb and ET 5th March, my test date is 16th March - we had 1 blast put in and we are praying for a miracle like the rest of you out there. 
Best of luck to everyone
love jules xxx
p.s. alex2000 - I think that sounds like wonderful news - well done


----------



## Giulia77

Alex, with my first BFP I tested positive 10 days after EC so I think you can enjoy your result!!! Congratulations!

Hi Jules, welcome! Good luck to you too! I hope march will be a fantastic month for us all!!!


----------



## julesrules

Thanks Giulia,
March will be a lucky month - the sun has started shining and spring is on its way!
jules xxx


----------



## April33

Hi alex2000 - I agree, I definetely think this is a true BFP


----------



## BobbyS

Hello ladies

Can I please be added to the list, had DIUI on 25th of Feb and OTD is 12th of March. First time taking cyclogest and its making me really confused  !! I'm having preg symptoms but am sure it is just the cyclogest, isn't it cruel!?!?!    Need to get the PMA back  

Congrats Alex2000, a faint line is a line! Hopefully we are going to have a run of bfps!!

Bobbyxx


----------



## alex2000

Thanks everyone for your positive comments, I just wish it was Thursday though to have result confirmed by the clinic. Still can't allow myself to believe untill then...xxx


----------



## xxvickxx

Hi all

Alex2000 - I as in the same situation as you. I tested early, and got a BFP, I have tested for four days in a row now and get a positive everytime!, but OTD is not until Thursday so will be happier when I get the same then! - big congrats x x

BobbySuccess - I haven't had any symptoms on the cylogest, so can't help, but well done on being PUPO

Good Luck to julesrules, wanabmum, jess1, april33, dizzydee, i hope the 2ww isn't driving you to mad, keep up the pma   

vanessac -   on your bfp, now the wait for the scan!!!!

Kirstielou, newmum2b, mandypandy, sending you lots of love and   

AFM - I caved in and did a test - well i have done four now and got a positive everytime.  I had on EC on 22/2 and ET on the 27/2, my OTD is the 10th (Thursday 10th).  Trigger shot was done over a fortnight ago, so that is definitely out of my system, but i am going to be happier when i get my bfp on Thursday (but after 4 i am still happy).  I have had hardly no signs or symptoms at all, i had a little bit of cramping on 4/5dpt and a few spots - and i never get any!

  to all  

Vicks x x x


----------



## BobbyS

wow wow wow vicks!!!! That is brilliant! I love it when people don't have symptoms but get a bfp, gives us all hope   you and alex2000, enjoy those 2 little lines x


----------



## April33

I am so going to get into trouble at work if I'm not careful - I really can't concentrate and keep checking the site to see what's going on 

Hi *Jess1* - Like you, I think I have got to the stage where I just want to know! My OTD is this Friday, so not that much longer to wait now! I know I'm going to end up testing sooner though - DH is on a mission this afternoon to buy me a HPT (bless!). Hope I can be as lucky as *alex2000 & xxvickxx* (although I perfectly understand why you want to wait until OTD - I'd be the same - although I don't think you've anything to worry about )!

*BobbySuccess* - I am also on Cyclogest. I've not so much been confused, I'm more forgetful and I'm also doing silly things  (more so than usual!). Not sure whether this is the Cyclogest - rather hoping it's a symptom instead


----------



## Jess1

xxxvickxxx that's great news wwwwooooooooo And you too Alex2000 wishing you girls the best of luck with everything.
April33 I'm def testing before my test day (if i make it  ) I would like to know before my otd as the not knowing will drive me bonkers ... I have had my hpt for about 4 days in the house lying around in the bedroom and keep looking at them                      Poor Dh he must be just as excited as you are to do that my DH is making plans for the weekend nothing much just days out etc ..... I keep telling him that I can't think about anything esle at the min and haven't even made up my mind whether i'm going to make it to the clinic next monday  aarggghhh doing my head in this ....... i told him that i am going to test and even though he's maybe right that it may not be correct i just need to do it and get it out of my system if that makes any sense   Like you i can't keep of this thread which is also doing my head in   but this is and not forgetting those little plastic thing's up stairs that are keeping me going at the min sounds all very sad but a girl as to do what a girl as to do lol xx Hope everyone esle is doing good and the second week omg has to be the worse !!!!!!!!!!!!! Has anyone heard of redkay yet? I can't get her out of my mind (bless her )   Might send her a wee message oh I don't know if it's a good time or not  xxx


----------



## Jules18080

Bfn for me


----------



## April33

I'm so sorry Jules18080


----------



## Jess1

me too jules ....   x


----------



## Bluemaomao

Me too. I cracked and tested a day early. I'll test again tomorrow, but I don't expect it to change


----------



## rachel1972

hi all 

please add me to your list had fet 28/2 test on 14th march

i agree alex its almost 100% if positive it can give negative when positive

good luck all x


----------



## chazette

Hi all,
I had my otd today and it's a BFP!!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy.
I just wanted to thank everyone for their support. As it helped me to read about what others were going through, I just wanted to let you know that I haven't had any symptoms apart from the effect of the cyclogest (sore breasts). The only thing I have noticed is that my temperature seemed higher than usual, not like a fever but noticeable higher (I have not measured it, it just felt that way). I also was sleepy more than usual. I hope this helps.

All the best to all of you testing soon. Keep the positivity going  
xx


----------



## BobbyS

Brilliant news Chazette and another great minimal-symptoms story!!  

Sorry Jules  

gail75, I just use internet cheapies, as long as they are 'early response' and measure 25(something)HCG, they are all the same...

My clinic told me this afternoon to test on Friday in case I need to get more cyclogest, for the first time ever, I want to put off testing  , never had that before, usually I can't wait and test from 10DPO, but just scared of the result especially as having AF cramps now...  Have enough cyclogest to last until Sunday evening so still going to test on Sat...

Good luck for tomorrow Bluemaomao


----------



## Jess1

Congrats Chaz enjoy every min of it   xx  I have got mixed feeling's of testing  my pma is taking a beating today   I don't want to let any of my family down nor the most important person to me my poor DH This is so hard ..... just breaks me will never forget the last look on his face and never want to see it again        PPPLLLLLEEEAAASSSEEEE make it a happy one


----------



## chrisgib

Hi everyone,

Well done to all of you with BFP's, but   to those with BRN's.

Just wanted to tell the rest of you that First Response 6 day early pregnancy tests are 'two for the price of one' in Boots - not that I'd advise early testing.   

Christine
x


----------



## scoobylooby

Can anyone join? I had DEIVF last week..3 blasts transferred. My test day is next Monday 14th....


Not feeling at all pregnant! and feeling a little flat today. Had some rather odd hot flushes at the weekend..(god only knows what they were about   ) and the odd twinge. Can't face another BFN! Currently stuffing my face with chocolate which seems to be temporarily cheering me up....


Have kept this cycle a secret from my usual buddies on here.. so have been logging on and of course have no messages of support!  


Good luck to those testing soon xxxx


----------



## Karen G

*Hi Scoobylooby*

Just like to say that I also had hot flushes mainly in the evening and I would consider it as a great sign as I tested 1 week after et and got a BFP. It is really hard to keep positive during the 2ww.

Karen


----------



## Shelleylouise73

MandyPandy    So sorrychazette - Congrats on your BFP!!!!

Sorry If ive missed anyone.......

Confirmed this morning that it is infact a BFN!  3rd time lucky 

x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

welcome to Scoobylooby, julesrules, BobbySuccess and Rachel1972, i have added you all to the list 
 lots of     and  for the 

Chazette wonderful news on your BFP 

Bluemao, hope that the retest tomorrow shows a very different result     

Jules 180880 so sorry to read of your BFN    

Shelleylouis so sorry to read your news    

Redkay any news honey 

How did our other testers do today 

Vick ooh naughty you for testing early! tho if your trigger is over 14 days ago i would say its a true BFP and not the drugs!

     

Emxx


----------



## Donksi

test date 9th march    icsi


Thank you


----------



## JoAsh

Hi everyone

Well today I have gone totally insane, I have decided that every feeling I get is the start of AF so I think I have gone through a roll of toilet roll doing the wipe test (sorry TMI) people at work must think I have a bladder infection. One week left and I am not sure I or Dh will make it as I feel the need to either tell him on a 10 min basis that AF has started or just flash him my boobs asking for a status update  .

Sorry to those of you who have got BFN,  
Congrats to the BFP


----------



## Shelleylouise73

Girls, After having 2 failed cycles of IVF...... I have had 2 totally different different experiences. 1st cycle had hardly any symptoms and got BFN then this cycle, had loads of symptoms (dreams, af pains, feeling sick etc etc) and still got BFN!! 

Please TRY NOT TO SYMPTOM SPOT!!! I kno its hard - Good Luck to all due to test x x


----------



## mooers

Oh JoAsh, I'm sitting here laughing away to myself about your boob flashing! It's oddly comforting to know I'm not the only one   I've taken to peering down my bra at random times, Lord knows what I expect to find down there....  

 to everyone testing tomorrow.


----------



## Jess1

Well I don't know about anyone esle but with having no PMA for most of the day,I think it has been made worse now  I'm sorry about your Bfn shellylouise  it's not nice ............ but like you and everyone esle BFN OR BFP (before result day, we all have to believe and hope that it's going to be our turn and hang on to every feeling thoughts etc cos that's the only thing that keep us all going till otd,I'm really sorry that it hasn't been your turn once again it must be really hard and we all know that it's like being smacked in the face  On the last thread we have all come from there's other links that have been set up for different threads maybe try the one that suits to how you are feeling right now as everyone on there will be feeling the same as you at the min  all the best shellylouise in the future i really hope that thing's work out for you in the end


----------



## Bluemaomao

Confirmed a BFN for me this morning.   Very sad, but trying to channel all that into being as prepared as I can for the next round!

Wishing everyone all the best and sending lots of    and  

xx


----------



## April33

Good morning ladies!

*Bluemaomao & Shelleylouise73* - so sorry for your bad news   

*Chazette* - 

*Jess1* - how are you feeling today hon? Sending you lots of . I totally understand wanting to test to get it out of your system but you DH is right - you may not get a correct result. I know this probably sounds like it contradicts what I was saying yesterday about testing early but......

I did a HPT this morning (OTD 11th March) and I now have more questions than answers! I am feeling very low and upset  I got a Clearblue test where you get a '-' sign if it's negative and a '+' sign if it's positive. The '-' line came up straight away, thick, blue and very clear. It took a while for the control line to appear and when it did I checked the result again and I thought I saw the faintest of blue vertical lines. However, you could only see it if you held the test in a particular light. The test also says the lines should be equally thick - the vertical line was really thin compared with the other. I showed it to DH and he couldn't see anything at first although he thought he could see something eventually. I checked the test again though before I left for work and I could only see the '-' line this time. I'm now convinced it's a negative result and I would have expected to have some kind of positive result by this time. I think I'm going to test again tomorrow then test on Thursday with a digital test that will clearly tell me whether I'm pregnant or not.


----------



## Jess1

Hi April33,
I think you have def tested way too early,i understand that some ladies have done their's at 2 days before,but you still have 3 days to go till your otd,and alot can happen till then  i know it's hard and the reminding days seem to be the worse for dragging try and hold out or like you say if it makes you feel better test all the way to your otd I think that's what I'm going to do, cos i just was to get it out of my system and prepare myself for the down fall for Monday...  please keep that head high hun and hold on to that PMA it's not over till the fat lady sings          

Afm .... I feel awful today,i know i started to jinx myself but i feel nothing and my bb's don't even hurt that much anymore, i think out of all this 2ww i had a good cry before going to sleep lastnight and well i feel even worse when i woke up swollen eyes etc not a good look    I'm trying to stay as strong as I can be at the min but can I really be that lucky that this time it's worked for me? April i really hope that thing's work out for us in the end and we just need to get this PMA back on track and see this through to the end ... Try not to think about what you did while you are work today .... remember thing's can still be different          


Bluemaomao ...... Sorry for your sad news,and really admire you for your strenght for your next tx xxxxx


----------



## miller

Hello ladies, sorry I haven't posted for a while but I've only just caught up with the fact that we have a new home - I just thought everyone had gone really quiet!  

I'm really sorry to see so many BFNs but there's a good cheering handful of BFPs too - I'll come back and do personals later but for now     to you all and      to everyone still waiting.  Hello to lots of newbies too!

I'm in a bit of a state at the moment.  After all those lovely positive signs and good PMA I got the terrible shock of a big load of fresh blood yesterday afternoon when I wiped. Of course I went into total meltdown, DP came home from work and we phoned the clinic.  They've told me not to panic and not to POAS (even though I am now 16 days post EC) and I'm going in for a progesterone test this morning. It really feels as if it's all over, though I still have a little flicker of hope because someone on my clinic thread had a similar thing but when her progesterone was boosted her bleeding stopped and she got a BFP. So if any of you has some PMA to spare, send some this way please!

Miller
xx


----------



## April33

Oh dear, we're all really struggling today aren't we?

*Jess1* is definetely right - we need to get our PMA back - but it's so difficult isn't it?      

DH has suggested not doing another test until Thursday and, as difficult as this is, I think I'm going to agree with him. I can't face another test result like the one I got this morning!

*Jess1* - I'm really beginning to think there's not much point in symptom spotting (although I am one of the worst cuprits)! There have been so many stories on this thread of people getting a BFP when they've had no symptoms whilst others have thought they've had symptoms and ended up with a BFP. I think the only way of knowing for definete is to get a BFP on OTD!

*gail75*, *Miller* & *Jess1* - our OTD are so close aren't they? We're so near finding out our results and this is so scary!! *Gail75* I don't believe spotting is bad, one of my work colleagues has told me not to worry about any spotting as she had this throughout her pregnancy. *Miller* a lot of blood must be scary but try to hold onto the positive story you have heard on your clinic board.  everything will be ok!      

Right - got an appraisal now - joy


----------



## Jess1

Yep your right about everything you have just said to Gail, Miller and little old me   AND TO YOURSELF ASWELL !!!
                                                    ..............

Right I have started the PMA OFF !!!!! Now let's keep it going ladies   xx


----------



## April33

Sorry ladies, PMA gone completely - I'm bleeding


----------



## Jess1

Remember what you have just wrote to Miller and Gail !!! It's not over April


----------



## MandyPandy

April33 said:


> Sorry ladies, PMA gone completely - I'm bleeding




I can definitely understand how upstetting it is - but please speak to your clinic immediately. They may get you to up your progesterone. If I had my time again, I'd have phoned them straight away and demanded to go in for a blood test to check progesterone levels and get them to give me an injection there and then.


----------



## April33

You're right Jess1, I should listen to my own advice! It's just knocked me for six - I really wasn't expecting the blood, it took me by surprise! It's just so difficult to stay positive, especially after the HPT this morning. I'm now obsessing about the feelings of sickness and AF cramps on Sunday, combined with the 'faint' test result this morrning (if it even existed) - this is driving me crazy      

Thanks for the advice mandypandy - I'm going to go and phone the clinic. I just hope it's easier to get to speak with somebody than it usually is!


----------



## MandyPandy

April33 said:


> You're right Jess1, I should listen to my own advice! It's just knocked me for six - I really wasn't expecting the blood, it took me by surprise! It's just so difficult to stay positive, especially after the HPT this morning. I'm now obsessing about the feelings of sickness and AF cramps on Sunday, combined with the 'faint' test result this morrning (if it even existed) - this is driving me crazy
> 
> Thanks for the advice mandypandy - I'm going to go and phone the clinic. I just hope it's easier to get to speak with somebody than it usually is!


Speak to reception and tell them it's an emergency. When I finally did that, someone phoned me back within 5 minutes.


----------



## Jess1

I really hope you get the answers your looking for today from the clinic ....... Try as hard as it is ( my goodness we know !! ) MandyPandy I hope you are well? April will have my finger crossed for you and will keep        as hard as i can


----------



## April33

Just spoke with a nurse at the clinic. I've been told that there's still a chance that everything may be ok and that I should just continue with the Cyclogest until my OTD on Friday.


----------



## Jess1

Your way April


----------



## MandyPandy

Jess1 said:


> I really hope you get the answers your looking for today from the clinic ....... Try as hard as it is ( my goodness we know !! ) MandyPandy I hope you are well? April will have my finger crossed for you and will keep       as hard as i can


Thanks Jess - I'm not too bad - relatively philosophical about it all. I'm just trying to gather strength for the next round (armed with as much information as I can gather from this round, together with bucket loads of questions!!!). It will have to be soon as my AMH levels have dropped so rapidly over the last 12 months that I can't risk taking any more time out. I'm just filling out all the forms for moving over to the ARGC as they seem to have better results than others and they also have a better ethos re: consultant/patient interaction. I hope all is well with you and you are able to enjoy the sunshine. 

April - I'm pleased you managed to speak to your clinic. If nothing else, hopefully it's put your mind at ease. I'll be sending you many, many positive vibes to try and help.


----------



## Jess1

MandyPandy the only thing i can say at this point is that's all we can do gather strenght ..... I hope by changing will do it no harm in trying is there? Good luck with it all it will happen and asf .... Slowly going mad !! Not looking good and just want it to be all over with  but at least the sun is shining hanging out washing day which is good !!! going to watch a dvd in a min and try and keep my mind off thing's only so much i can clean this house, i must have the cleanest house on the street the amount of times i have cleaned it   and i should be a full time member by the amount of time i spend on this thread   even DH is starting to notice now   x take care MandyPandy


----------



## MandyPandy

Jess1 said:


> MandyPandy the only thing i can say at this point is that's all we can do gather strenght ..... I hope by changing will do it no harm in trying is there? Good luck with it all it will happen and asf .... Slowly going mad !! Not looking good and just want it to be all over with  but at least the sun is shining hanging out washing day which is good !!! going to watch a dvd in a min and try and keep my mind off thing's only so much i can clean this house, i must have the cleanest house on the street the amount of times i have cleaned it  and i should be a full time member by the amount of time i spend on this thread  even DH is starting to notice now  x take care MandyPandy


When is your OTD? If it's not for a while, you can come around and clean my house too if you like?  I think I became a senior member then just gave in and paid for membership.  I now look at it as 'getting my money's worth' (even though I had fully got way more than that before buying the membership).

I'm supposed to be doing some work for uni but just keep trying to come up with questions for my consultant, so can't really concentrate either. I did just go to watch 'The Bachelorette' on TV Choice on Demand (ad, I know) - but they've swiped it!!!


----------



## Redkay75

Hi all, 

I've kept my head down for a couple of days. Thanks for all your messages and best wishes!

Firstly;

Hard to keep up with such a fast moving thread with only 36 hours out, I've missed oodles!

Sorry to shelleylouise, newmum2b, MandyPandy and all else with BFN on their OTDs

Congrats to all with BFPs Alex2000, chazette, karenG, xxvickxx, etc.

Jess1, Miller,  - keep positive ladie you've both been great support to everyone, hold in there fat lady hasn't sand for you yet!

Alex2000 - about Cyclogest I found that using the 'back door' meant no need to lay down and comfortable stariaght away and no leaks, my advice go with that and then you don't need to worry about timing as you can do it anywhere!

AFM - I went to clinic yesterday morning for Beta test - score was 40 which I can't help being pleased about (even though it's unlikely to mean ongoing pregnancy) as it means they reached blastocyst, hatched, implanted... and even if they carried on no further surely it's good signs for the next time or maybe the time after that! I'm going back for a second on tomorrow so I'll let you know the new scores on the doors. 
I think I worried Debbie the lovely nurse at my clinic as I had been napping when she called and was a little disorientated, I kept saying 'thats good' meaning we know the embryos did something whilst they were there and I think she worried I didn't understand that there is little chance of an ongoing pregnancy. But I have stopped all symptoms and have been bleeding heavily since Saturday (bright red!) and so I didn't think I was pregnant any more if I ever was.

Anyway, heres to May for the next round!  

K x


----------



## Jess1

MandyPandy .... If you were close enough i would ......   anything to keep busy hehe even thinking about going out to the garden to cut it then i though nnnaaaahhhhhhh can't be bothered   My otd isn't till the 14th have started having few of them pains a while ago so now  sitting back down .... must be my jeans oh my they are sssssoooooo tight right now even the one's that usually fall down without a belt lets just say i don't need one haha the thing's us girls have to go through    Still got a while to go your right there just want it to hurry up now x
Uni  clever girl so much work you must have to do,i would be the same with the course work i can't even fill a form in i got through the door this morin !!! Did you say that you paid for membership for this thread? Do you have to do that? 

Gail ....... I think with the nurse's is they do this day in day out so think they kind of forget what they are dealing with and lose sight of how to deal with it ..... makes me mad i had a couple of moments like that with one of them at my clinic,hard one though cos you just turn to the ppl with the answers or can help put your mind at ease and think it's a shame that it has been left up to a friend that had to do what they could of xx I'm glad you feel a little better since talking to someone


----------



## Jess1

Redkay ........... you are an amazing ... and I'm going to miss having you around   Where's all the rest of the girls from this thread they have all gone quite !!! We need lots of BFP'S On this thread of our's       
               ^reihttp://static.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/Smileys/classic/praying.gifki^  

Good luck to whoever is going to test in the next couple of days and so on ............


----------



## April33

gail75 I know exactly what you mean about the hospital staff being so clinical! Thanks for sharing about your friend - restored some of my PMA  

I think the bleeding is getting heavier but still brown, which means it's old blood and could be implantation bleeding right?


----------



## Magoogle

Hi guys

On the 2ww rollercoaster as from today...due to test 22nd Mar...good luck to everyone

Mags xx


----------



## madmaxgirl

Hiya everyone,
can you add me 
I had ICSI, one 5 day blastocyst transfered on Sat, test date is 16th March xx


----------



## Jess1

Just want to say welcome to the 2ww madmaxgirl and magoogle     best of luck to you both


----------



## April33

Hello Magoogle and madmaxgirl


----------



## wanabmum

Afternoon ladies, had some goodish news in a strange sense, As you no i had my 4th fet on sat (due to freeze all) got them to take 6 embies out the freezer and try for blast got a call on sat to come and get 2 (day 3) so they kept my others on to see how they would do although the quality wasn't great. So phoned today (day 6) and the 3rd best quality 1 went to blast although she said cells inside were not substantial enough is hopefully means that my 2 pupo one's are still going .


----------



## Magoogle

Hi April and Jess

Thanks for the lovely welcome...  

Mags xx


----------



## Jess1

Wannbmum that's brillant news           all the way 

April33 hope you are feeling a little better?     

Gail I hope you are too got my    for you too xx

And magoogle if you need to know anything or just need to scream and rant !!! go ahead we have all done it   plus it makes you feel so much better   cos we are all   on the 2ww


----------



## Magoogle

So sorry to hear that Gail, lots of     

Mags xx


----------



## miller

First of all a big  to everyone who has joined recently - *magoogle, madmaxgirl, donksi, scoobylooby, rachel1972, bobbysuccess, julesrules, wanabmum, chrisgib, giulia77, jd77, sarana37 * and anyone else I've missed - welcome to the  !

*xxvickxx and alex2000* - such wonderful happy news! it brings hope to us all    .   you both get the same lovely result on thursday but it sounds fantastic so far.

*chazette and vanessac* woohooo to you both too!   Has it started sinking in yet?  

*wanabmum* that sounds really encouraging news -  

*april33, gail75 and madeline rose* so sorry to hear you're bleeding too - it's such a shock, isn't it, and impossible not to worry about it but keep focusing on the positive if you can girls - here's some more PMA just in case   

*jess1* sounds like you've got 2ww fever pretty bad! how on earth are you going to keep your mind off it for the next few days?! I think my DP would be delighted if it had given me your cleaning bug - as it is I've not done a spot of housework for days... I would definitely say   because no amount of preparation makes a BFN any better and early BFNs just get you right down - but it's such a personal thing.    to you whatever you decide.

*redkay* you sound so positive hun - you're amazing! And I'm sure that they wouldn't be asking you back for another bHCG test if they didn't think there was a chance that it's working.   and   for a good rise tomorrow.

*mandypandy*    for your sad BFN it's definitely good to get in as many questions as you can while you've got the consultant sitting there. Somewhere on here I once saw a really good list of follow-up questions but I'm afraid I've no idea now where it was. I'm absolutely with you on the need for excellent consultant-patient communication - it was a huge problem for us at our first clinic, they had a policy that no doctors would talk to patients on the phone ever!   Where I am now is totally different, you can always call and ask a doctor or a nurse to phone back and they'll get back to you that day; there's also an emergency on-call number for out-of-hours. I've been extremely grateful for both. They're also very good about making it as easy emotionally for you as they can, because they know how counter-productive stress can be.

*bluemaomao* I'm so so sorry to hear it's a BFN   It's fine to let yourself be sad now but here's lots of   for when you start to more forward.

*shelleylouise* another BFN - it must hurt so much, I'm really sad for you you.   But here's   for next time.

*jules18080* oh gosh, such sad news - I hope you've got lots of love and support around you  

*dizzydee* how are you doing today? not long to go now, hun...  

*newmum2b* so sorry it was a BFN for you too    . How are you doing today?

   for everyone testing tomorrow. And    all round.

AFM ... I'm still bleeding but it's lighter than expected and quite pale watery red. Went for a progesterone test this morning and to my surprise they offered a bHCG too so we'll be getting those results by phone this evening.   
I know things aren't looking good but I still have a little hope - the nurse was so lovely and calm and reassuring and understanding, and said there are lots of reasons why people bleed at this stage and they're not all bad. It can even be too much progesterone causing a bit of lining to shed without damaging any embryos growing in there. 
She also had a tip about cyclogest which I hadn't heard before - it's a bit yucky but here goes: apparently you can sometimes get a build-up of it, so it's a good idea to check and  clear it all out with a finger before putting a fresh one in, as it'll be absorbed better.

miller
xx


----------



## Jess1

Here Miller do you want your house cleaning I would do it .... i'm going crazy just a little bit mind    That's all you ask of the nurse's at this time i really hope it's all good new's for you my goodness we really need some on this thread at the min       I know what your saying about the test day that i'm going to do .... to be honest i'm in two minds but really really need to get it out of my system but will leave it for now as i know it's waaaayyyyyy too early for me to do it now just for the time being i'm taking one step at a time and getting myself through till Friday for now and then take it from there  Big hugs to everyone that's posted so far I can't believe what's going on at the min .... your all so brave


----------



## Jess1

And I forgot to add you aren't poo pooiiinnggg on anyone Gail I could just scream for you girl's right now but there isn't anything to say or do to make it any better   You have been there for me and all i can say is i'm here for anyone if they need to talk or whatever  x


----------



## larny g

Hi all ladies, can you please add me to your list please.

This is our fourth ivf attempt and we had two embys transferred today, one grade 1 and one grade 2.  Our test date is the 21st March.

Hope you are all doing ok and the 2ww is not driving you all  .

AFM  Little bit worried as have very bloated stomach, already suffered last year with OHSS.

xxxxx


----------



## Lesley ak

Just wanted to congratulate everyone who has got a positive in March. Best wishes to everyone who is waiting. My period arrived today so our  wait is over. I have been told today there is no more our clinic can do so its off to care clinic in Nottingham to see if they can offer more help with these natural killer cells.  Gail I am sending you a very big hug  . Please dont give  up XXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Bluemaomao so sorry to read a bfn confirmed on OTD  

Lesleyak, sorry to read of your bfn also 

to those bleeding during 2ww,         vibes coming your way

welcome to magoogle, larny g and madmaxgirl

 in the ^2ww

Just wanted to add that bleeding in the  is common and lots can go on to be BFP, implantation bleeds are more common than you realise, more than often they lead to early testing, i cant talk i had the experience not just once but twice! i never learn!
Long and short of it is i tested early and got a BFN when in fact it was a BFP and my bleed stopped day before OTD so i fully appreciate where you ladies are coming from

Love and luck to all

Emxx


----------



## Shineygems

Hi ladies,

Just been catching up on this thread as haven't read if for a few days. *RedKay, Gail, Bluemaomao, Shellylouise * and all other ladies with BFN so sorry for your sad news. Sending you all a cyber hug  

Welcome to new 2wwers, come join the madness  We are all good at keeping each other sane.

Sounds like a silly question but my OTD is on 13th (this sunday). If I were to get a BFN would it mean AF is on her way and just hasn't arrived or will it be to do with the Crinone? As you can see my PMA has dwindled somewhat  

Love to all
Gem x


----------



## Jess1

welcome some newcomers         to you all  on this   2ww x

Shinygems,I know it's really hard at the min,but just try and chill as much as you can at this time and enjoy being PUPO   I don't know whether I can give you any right advice or wrong,but thing's can go either way it's been proven time after time on this thread and other thread's for the 2ww .... To be honest we don't really know what's happening to our body during this time and doesn't make it any better with the thought's and feeling's that are going round and round in our head's like every 2 seconds until the otd ... there maybe a slight chance that the med's we all take after whether it's gel one's or like me the Cyclogest,which may prolong our cycle ... this is why we call it the mad 2ww cos like you, we all don't know what the outcome is going to be and the wait it horrid  
I'm sure if I have missed anything out like I could of gone on and on about this   someone will have some more thoughts about this that can maybe  try and put your mind at rest (remember though it's never over till our OTD !! )                hope that helps a little to get your pma back


----------



## Jess1

Gail ... This is really hard for you at the min and the waiting game must be killing you cos to be honest you can't really move on till your otd get's here am i right in saying so?
The nurse's hands are tide,as much as your's cos you all have to see the final days out and even though that may be painful there's nothing they can do at this stage hon   I was the same when it happened to me the first time round !!   I really wish there was something I could say and do to make thing's better for you i really really do as we have been talking and what's gone on this last week or so , (nothing to say it still hasn't !!!!!  and this is the reason why you have to wait,a few days more ) There's no answer to this,all I can say is still hang on to what your friend said to you yesterday       xx


----------



## Jess1

I need to get this off my chest,and I'm sorry now for the information that's about to come up in the next line  
Lastnight I went to the toilet,and when i wiped myself I have started getting very light brown jelly discharge,but non on my underwear .... and again today I'm now in the 2ww checking knicker stage and well think that AF is looming near   I don't know what to think about this i'm trying not to think about it and was freaked out lastnight .... but deep down whatever happen's there's nothing i can do about it !! I just thought by writing this that it was kind of getting it off my chest as dh would just stare blank at me and freak me out even more ............... Really need some                right now oooohhhhhhh this is pants xxxx  Thanks for reading and well again sorry for the (tmi)


----------



## BobbyS

Hey Jess, it's difficult to say to you what that means  , some people have that and go on to have a BFP, others a BFN, lots of people get that sort of discharge when they are pregnant, others before AF, I know it's tough but you won't know anything for certain until OTD     xx


----------



## Jess1

I know bobby   just like i have been telling everyone esle   Thanks for the reply


----------



## miller

*lesleyak* I'm so so sorry hun   . It sounds as if you're already looking forward - I hope you get some answers soon.

*larnyg* welcome and  

*shiney* the main thing is that AF *hasn't* arrived yet - so no thinking about BFNs!  

*gail75* it's really rubbish that they're so bad at communication - I had that at my last clinic and it shot my stress levels through the roof. I know it's even harder than ever now but        until OTD.

*jess1* hang on in there love    

Sorry to repeat what I've written in another post (I know some of you are on both) but it was hard enough to write the first time...
Sadly it's definitely over for us now. My HCG was under 1 which means there was never any implantation - I guess all those 'symptoms' were just progesterone after all. I don't think it's sunk in yet - I guess my mind doesn't want to go anywhere near the huge pain, because this was our last go with my own eggs. I haven't even cried yet. Instead there's a paradoxical sense of a huge stress lifting because there's no more tx to worry about, and relief at getting my body back, and my life. DP is shattered - I've never seen him like this. I'm going back to work today because I'm not sure what else to do.

I'm so hoping that all of you get lovely BFPs. You're such a brilliant support and I'll always be grateful.  

Miller
xx


----------



## BobbyS

Oh Miller, I am so so sorry   xx


----------



## Jess1

I'm so sad for you Miller


----------



## JoAsh

So sorry miller.


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi all,

I've been following but haven't had the strength to post as been so stressed this whole 2ww! 
Anyway today was OTD 9days post 5 day blast transfer and I got BFN.

Got to go for a blood test tomorrow to confirm and I really don't want to - not sure I can bare being told negative again.

I'm devastated and totally blaming myself...perfect blast put back so it's my body that failed. Going from crying to feeling numb.

Congrats, big Huns, or good luck to everyone else.

Fizzwizz


----------



## Redkay75

Jess, Gail, Shineygems, - PMA PMA PMA       I wish you all the PMA in the world you just never know!

Lesleyak, Fizzwizz, bluemaomao - sorry to hear of your BFNs    don't blame wourself there is nothing you could have done, it either works or it doesn't, the treatment failed YOU did NOT!  

Miller - sorry to hear your news, you've been so supportive to everyone, are you going to try DE? I ask as that will be what we plan if we fail to go to preg on the next occasion. Hugs and love     

Holly17 - great to hear others positive stories, keep em coming  

AFM - Strangely I'm ok, I think I was not expecting much from the cycle as had been prepared not to and so every stage we have got to is answering questions and gives us better knowledge for next time. I may be worse next time though as I'll have higher hopes maybe!?!

I went for 2nd beta hcg test this morning, Nurse said I should do a pee stick test first to check I still had hcg in me as if I failed to get a result there was little point in sending and paying for a blood test. Well pee stick test came back positive, and so we have sent off for the blood tests. Confused as test was one that measures 25 iu of hcg (others I'd been using have been 10-12 iu hcg and we've only had faint positives with those), hcg was 40 on Monday so should be <25, 3rd pee of the day so not very concentrated (if you know what i mean). Curioser and curioser, so now we wait again, luckily just until this pm. 

We taked briefly with Nurse about trying DHEA for the next time to improve any chances, what would everyone's views on this be?

K x


----------



## Shineygems

Dearest *Miller* - to echo what I wrote on the Snowdrops thread, truly heartbroken for you. You have been a tower of strength & positivity to many people on here and nows our turn to be here for you huni 

*Jess* - thanks for your kind (and sensible) words hun. I think I had a cuckoo day yesterday but today my PMA is returning a little. How are you doing today? It sounds like your "brown jelly" is a little bit of old blood. Know you're on Cyclogest, is that a pessary? I know its easy to say this but try not to worry, I've read many posts here on FF where ladies have bleeding old and new) and go on to have BFP.  
*
RedKay* - Your situation sounds very confusing indeed, so you have AF but have BFP, is that correct? and what is DHEA, sorry for being thick.  

*Gail* - sounds like you're having a tough time, really bad you haven't been able to see the Dr you "bought into". Sending you 

*Fizzwizz, Larnyg* - Welcome and 

afm - I was just wondering... my otd is on 13th March, had EC on 23rd Feb, ET on 25th Feb and trigger shot on 21st Feb. IF I were to do a test today would I get a true result or would the trigger still be in my system? Don't sent the  just yet 

Gem x


----------



## Jess1

Shinygems so glad that what I said was a little but helpful to you,always worried cos writing on cyber sometimes comes across all confusing at times   So glad that your pma has returned yyeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhh      

Asf..... it's more like a little bit of very very light brown/ or really really light pink smudging but like i say it's really faint .... I have 5 days to go and well i'm trying really hard not to think about it but can't help knicker checking aarrggghhhhhhhhhhh    Yeah I'm on the white bullet form I took them last time one everynight at 10pm .... I'm sorry to go on today ... but like everyone esle it's killing me now and getting  quite down about it just want to get passed the weekend cos that's when i failed the last time and it's looming near and slightly losing it abit sorry girls xxxx

Everyone that's wrote on here today I'm thinking of you all


----------



## larny g

Know I'm new to this thread but to all the ladies who are suffering, I'm so sorry for your pain.  It's an awful experience when it doesn't work and so, so cruel.  Please be strong.

for everyone else, congratulations.

For the lady who asked about DHEA, I also asked my Dr and she said it hasn't been proven and has caused a few women to have epileptic fits.

AFM Still really bloated and needing to pee all the frigging time, is anyone else suffering this?


----------



## Donksi

HI, HAD MY TEST TODAY , HCG LEVELS CAME BACK AT 32 FOR BOTH EMBIES, NOT GREAT , I WILL FIND OUT FOR SURE NEXT WEDNESDAY IF IT IS A - OR  + ,


----------



## April33

Hello *larny g* 

*gail75* & *Lesley ak* - I think I can empthasise with what you are going though right now . *gail75* I've not been offered a blood test neither, I simply get a urine test on OTD, so I'll have no idea how things went wrong .

*Miller* - I'm so sorry . Thank you for your support during this 2ww and I hope things work out for you in the future.

*Fizzwizz* - so sorry for your BFN 

*Jess1* - sending you     . I really hope things work out for you hon.  you get your BFP. Thank you so much for all your support over the past few days, you've been fantastic 

*Redkay75* - Hope everything works out well for you.

I'm afraid it's all over for me too. AF has arrived with force and there is no hope for us now. I am totally devasted - I knew it would be hard but I could never anticipate just how heartbroken I would be. I cannot stop crying and I know it sounds like I'm feeling really sorry for myself but I don't know how I'm going to cope with this. This was our one only NHS cycle and we have no frozen embies for a FET. We cannot afford to fund our own cycle. I really can't face the prospect of a childless future  Because I knew we only had one chance I think I put myself under a lot of pressure for this to work first time and I know that I'd been especially stressed and low the past few days - I'm really blaming myself for not been more relaxed, I feel like I've let us down. I'm so obsessing with the cramps that I had on Sunday, in case the embie had implanted but because of all the stress I lost it - it's not likely you'd feel anything at this stage is it (i.e. am I worrying about nothing?)?


----------



## MandyPandy

Had the official test today - HCG less than 1, so it looks like they never did anything after transfer, never mind implant.

I also made them test my thyroid function and it turns out I'm hypothyroidal (underactive).  I will now have to spend months getting my levels normal.  Why they didn't test in the last 12 months while we were waiting for my DH's analysis to improve, I will never know.  I could have had it all fully regulated by now.  Yet more time that I don't have being wasted by my clinic.


----------



## BobbyS

Sorry MandyPandy  

April33, I'm really sorry that AF has arrived full force  , I wanted to say that it isn't your fault sweetie, studies have been done and there is no link between stress during IVF treatment and success rates, that has been scientifically proven so please don't beat yourself up about it, I know it feels like it but it isn't your fault hun   xx


----------



## Redkay75

MandyPandy so sorry  

April 33 don't second guess anything right now, believe me I wish I hadn't!

AFM - I'll start at the beginning Well during the 2nd week of 2ww on the Tuesday I started having brown smudging whehn I wiped just like Jess1 is describing, that continued until Saturday (after AF pain on Friday) I started bleeding, I bleed heavily through Saturday and Sunday, Monday it started to slow down but was still very much present, today I am still bleeding but is slowing to a stop over the next 24 hours I'd say. I tested faint positive on Thursday, Friday, Saturday, Sunday and Monday but because I had bled so heavily they sent me for a HCG BETA test to make sure. I was told Monday that the result was 40, a low positive and that with the heaviness of the bleeding it was very unlikely that I was still pregnant and that the pregnancy was biochemical. As a precaution we went for another beta test today which I have just heard has doubled and is now at 80.

So I thought it was all over on Saturday, I certainly thought it was all over on Monday (and had some wine and a *** after having given up - as AF pain was bad and I was a wee bit miserable!) It turns out the fat lady has yet to sing. So I retest on Friday and I've got to hope it will double to 160. It has left me feeling very guilty, I know people have babies after taking herion and lets face it a few glasses of wine and a couple of **** aren't the end of the world but I second guessed and may have got it wrong!

Moral of the story is ... Don't second guess or get yourself down, especially with bleeding cos yes it could mean you aren't preggers, but it could equally be something else entirely, implantation bleeding can be as heavy and long as AF!!!

K x


----------



## BobbyS

Redkay75, that is fantastic news that the HCG has doubled! Your story is certainly an inspiration and a comfort to those who are experiencing or worrying about bleeding. Sending you lots of    for Friday   x


----------



## Jess1

Redkay that's amazing news huni            that it def doubles but at least it has gone back up and thing's are looking good ...... And has give me and other's some hope to what is going on at the min  I haven't had anymore smudging for a while now        but that's not stopped me from checking   Just going to try and chill out for the next couple of days and       that af does not show her face to me this weekend not like that matter's due on 14th on my otd        again that doesn't happen 

Redkay .... let us all know when you do       

April33 ... Are are you doing now .... Everyone including yourself have been there for everyone to talk to pick you up when your feeling down etc ... you have been here for me as much as the other person i really hope thing's work out for you i'm rooting for you all           Thanks for listening to me today girl's i feel a little better but that's cos i'm drained from all the tears that have been unleashed today ... Did i say i hope af isn't on her way even though thing's have be proven again and again it's still not the end till otd which is great ....... Redkay I'm glad the fat lady hasn't started singing cos i would gag her even if she did    Big hugs to everyone esle i haven't mentioned and has just joined (welcome   ) i haven't been on this thread for about 2 hours and it's already starting to pick up a little again


----------



## carrioke

Hi everyone,

I really don't know how anyone gets through this part, but I think we all deserve a medal!

I am also on my 2WW and OTD is 17th March ( ICSI). I have been trying to keep it all out of mind and am going mad  

I also have a small confession. I took a HPT last Sat ( 7 days after Trigger -Ovitrelle and 2 days after 3dt) to see how my HCG was with the trigger. It was a really really faint + line as expected HCG must still be in system. Anyway, naughty me, tested this afternoon (Thur) to see if the Ovitrelle was out of my system, and another faint + line ...So am wondering is it a possible very early BFP, or is the Ovitrelle trigger still in my system 11 days after injecting it. And if so , the line was so faint last Saturday I would have thought it would have disappeared by now... Eekk. I am so naughty .....

Good luck everyone. I feel better now I have confessed  

xxx


----------



## Shineygems

Hi Carrioke, I would say, watch out the   will be knocking on your door  However... I did exactly the same as you this morning   I am 12 dp2dt and its been 16 days since trigger shot. I have feint + line this morning too. Was temporarily excited then talked myself out of it by saying it was either the trigger shot still in my system or I had not read the test in the first 5 minutes meaning I got a false + ( although I know damn well my eyes were stuck to that pee stick as soon as I peed on it).

So after some frantic googling the general consensus is the trigger shot usally is out of the system in 10 days...    

Gem x


----------



## carrioke

Thanks Gem. I am also telling myself it's the trigger but like you, I had a blip of excitement, which I knew I should quash! The googling I have seen for trigger to be out is also generally day 10, although obviously some exceptions to that. ISaying that everyone seems to have different days for when they get a BFP, so am going to try really hard to wait to OTD, but I can't promise anything! Am not going to mention any of this to DH either, not until I know either way...xxx

Carrioke xx


----------



## danielastella

I'm new here so not sure I'm doing things right........I had my first IUI on Sunday, test date on the 22nd.....am praying for a positive result


----------



## Pati

Hi Everyone,

Im so sorry to hear about all the bfn's and thinking about everyone who got one. Hope you all manage to rest and take time out.     

A Big Congrat's to everyone who got a bfp inc RedKay who is hope for us all.

Lots of sticky vibes for everyone who is still on the mad 2ww. Keep you chin up hon's its silly hard but we are all here for you x

Thank you eveyone for you kind words when I had a melt down on Sunday . It meant so much to me to know I was not alone x
Long story cut short this week I have been getting bfp on the peestick. However this morning i had a little pink/redish spot in with the bullet gel that came back out (sorry tmi). Am now wondering if im losing again. 
x


----------



## Giulia77

Gail, I understand you perfectly. 5 days after 6 day transfer I started bleeding too...clinic ask me to test in a few days anyway. I will do itbut I know that will only make me feel worse...

Congratulation to all the bfp!!! 
So sorry for the bfn... We all get what we want one day!


----------



## xxvickxx

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one - i tested (again) this morning, and is it definitely a   for me - DP and I are so happy and are grinning like cheshire cats!!!!

Will do some personal later

Vicks x x


----------



## miller

xxvickxx I'm so so happy for you!  that's the best possible news.    to you and DP.
miller
xx


----------



## BobbyS

Big big congrats Vicks   x

Pati, I think a little bit of light spotting is fine in early pregnancy, enjoy your bfp  

Carrioke and Shinygems, let us know.... 

Gail  , maybe you should let the doctor know how upset you have been that he hasn't taken care of you, it might make you feel better and he should know how you feel  

Jess, how are you today?

AFm, I had bad AF cramps again all evening yesterday and had to take paracetamol before I went to bed as they were so bad, they have gone this morning but it doesn't look good. Feeling yukky so that gives me a little bit of hope although it is probably just the cyclogest    Only 2 days till OTD.... 

Bobbyxx


----------



## Lisa x

*xxvickxx*.....Congratulations on the BFP! I am new to the 2ww thread and am currently going  in mine! Have only read the posts from today and noticed that you had your BFP and you are a first time ICSI-er!  I hope you dont mind, but in the ICSI section of FF, there is a thread called something like 'First ICSI cycle' and us girls in there cling on to every hope that it can happen first time, you are a brilliant example of that and I have mentioned your BFP to them! I hope you dont mind, you must be on 

Good luck to everyone else in 2ww and  to the BFN's, it must be heartbreaking 

I am currently 5dp3det x


----------



## Jess1

Bobbysuccess don't count on it with them cyclogest I have been feeling so sick middle of last week and most of this week and have also been on them .. was also on them last cycle back in 2007 and have been feeling so much more than last time .... i know i know that every cycle is different   Please don't think Neg right now hun         your way xx 

Vicks ...... I told you didn't need any luck for today for OTD   Thankyou for all the little chats on the chatroom we have had some laughs eh? I wish you the very best for the weeks you face with yet another wait   but everything is going to be just fine and just enjoy every min of this moment       

AFM...... Right from the start of this   2ww I have always had a date or day on which i was going to do a HPT which was today ..... I being thick duh !!  didn't put enough on it so had to stick the ruddy thing down the toilet first thing this morin ..... within 4 secs it came up BFP  and I have never had shakes like it in my life !!!!!!  I'm not getting too excited right now so am going to do another one Friday .. Sat and sunday just to give it abit more time my HCG jab was on the 23rd of Feb           just holding onto this result as much as i can at the min          that this is my turn        Sorry i can't stop praying i haven't stopped since the beginning of last year when  my DH walked out the front door to go to Afghan for 6 months when he made a promise to me that he would come home safe and that thing's would be o.k  i have held on to that moment before he walked out the door,while he was away and since he came back home sorry really sorry i'm going on and on !! We all just hold on to so much and pray so hard and just want them pray's to answered one day don't we ??


----------



## wanabmum

Morning lady's congrates to the BFP  Just a quick question for any multipule BFN-ERS, Am now on 5dpt3dt -2 a/b on board anyway i have my usual period pain on my usual day and at my usual time have been waking up with internal sore boobs like the insides are sore not nipples then wares off, So has anybody had all the usual sytoms on the usual days and got a BFP? Have to say it's looking just like my last 4 2ww


----------



## Ali_B

Help - I have just stupidly caved in and been and bought an HPT and done it.  I am only 10dp3det. I was getting quite a bit of AF type cramping and have had a little bit of browny blood when I wipe (only a few times).  The test came up "pregnant 1-2 weeks"   but I am now worried that I have done it way too early and the trigger shot of Ovitrelle may still be in my system and giving a false positive.  I knew I should not have caved in as I am now more confused than I was before.  Please help me to become sane again


----------



## KJB1978

Hi ladies, 
Can anyone help? I had an abandoned IUI (our 4th and last) 13 days ago as had 16 x 23mm follicles.  They wouldn't do the treatment but we tried naturally anyway.  When should I test as the clinic won't say for some reason - am guessing it is this weekend?  Am sending myself crazy second guessing every little twinge and ache...grrrrrrr
Good Luck for all of you that are waiting on results!!!


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi All,

Need some opinions.....OTD yesterday, day 9 after blast transfer. Got a BFN yesterday morning.

Last night I thought I would just do one more test (I had it in the draw so thought 'why not'). Straight away it looked negative so I put it on the side and went to bed. This morning I happened to glace at it and it had a positive line on it...not as dark as the control but definately there.....

What do you think...just because I left the test too long? Or a glimmer of hope?

Would love to hear what you think!

Thanks, Fizzwizz.


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi Katie,

I think you can probably start testing from tomorrow but if its negative I wouldn't give up, keep trying every few days until you get your AF.

Hope that helps...

Good luck!

Fizzwizz


----------



## wanabmum

Fizz go and get another test - clear blue is most accurate.x


----------



## KJB1978

Thanks Fizz - hope yours is good news!


----------



## BobbyS

Jess   to putting the stick in the toilet! Congrats, really really happy for you, you really deserve this so enjoy it hun!  

Ali_B, someone said a trigger shot takes 10 days to get out of the system so looks as though it is a bfp     I would test again tomorrow to be sure but is looking good! 

Good luck everyone   xx


----------



## Shineygems

*Ali_B* - I had the same tested yesterday 5 days before OTD and got a feint +. I too was worried it could be remnants of Ovitrelle but after some furious Googling saw it stays in system for 10 days..       for us all.

SG x


----------



## Pati

Fizz I did a peestick on Monday morn and was in bits when it said bfn. a couple of hrs later i fished it back out of the bin for the 20th time that day and it had the faintest line poss hidden in the back ground. You had to hold it funny to the light and look really really hard but it was their. I googled heaps and took another test which also after a couple of hrs had the same line. DH could just see the line on one but not the other. I had to wait till the next day and do another one. The bfp came up within a couple of mins and was a bit stronger but still very faint. Yesterday i did another one and it came up stronger. I think they say your hcg ups every 2-3 days so the only way to tell is to do another test. 1st wee of the day is best. good luck honey. am praying for you xxx


----------



## April33

*gail75* - I also still have to go in for my OTD tomorrow, even though I know it's going to be a BFN. My clinic has told me I still need to go as they need to check for ectopic pregnancy. Apparently, 5 % of IVF cycles result in an ectopic pregnancy so, as hard as it is, we still need to go hon 

*Fizzwizz* - sent you a PM 

*Jess1* -  this is a true result (sure it will be!)


----------



## Jess1

I'm      that it will be not long to go till i find out though   

For all the ladies that have posted today I haven't got any answers to your questions just because i don't want to give you the wrong one's               to you all xxx


April33 I don't know what to say to you either I just feel so upset for you right now   I hope some how it will or can change but i'm going to send you some           anyway  xxxx 

Bobbysuccess .... Glad I gave you that giggle this morin I won't be doing the loo thing again that's for sure !!!! Vicks said to do it in a pot next time so took that on board  Good luck to whoever is due to test over the next few days


----------



## larny g

Thought this might help some of you girls

1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
2dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
3dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
4dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
5dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
6dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
7dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & 
fetal cells 
8dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
9dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
10dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
11dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT

This is what happens in a 5dt: 

-1dpt ..embryo is growing and developing 
0dpt... Embryo is now a blastocyst 
1dpt....Blastocyst hatches out of shell on this day 
2dpt.. Blastocyst attaches to a site on the uterine lining 
3dpt.. Implantation begins,as the blastocyst begins to bury in the lining 
4dpt.. Implantation process continues and morula buries deeper in the lining 
5dpt.. Morula is completely inmplanted in the lining and has placenta cells & fetal cells 
6dpt...Placenta cells begin to secret HCG in the blood 
7dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
8dpt...More HCG is produced as fetus develops 
9dpt...HCG levels are now high enough to be immediately detected on HPT


----------



## carrioke

Hi Ali,

I think someone has already said it ( can't scroll back as on phone at moment) and after looking at Ovitrelle information by the company that makes it, it states that it can take up to 10 days for it to leave your system. It was very faintly a + on my test, 7 days after trigger so I think it would def be gone by 10 days. It may depend on people bodies though, but it's looking good hun xx


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girlies

Can you please add me to the list??

Had 2 embryos transferred this morning 1 perfect 8 cell and a 4 cell..please stick..DEIVF

OTD 25th March 

good luck girls xxx


----------



## alex2000

Hi girls, 
congrats to all with BFP's!
my thoughts are with those with BFN     

AFM - started bleeding very lightly on Tuesday, felt I tempted fate by testing early. Anyway, still no AF but still a little spotting. Went to clinic today for OTD - got a BFP!! 
Don't feel I can jump through hoops though because of the bleeding. They said I can go and have my bloods checked again on Monday to reassure me. Has anyone else had bleeding and gone on to have healthy pregnancy?


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome to our new ladies, Gemmy_gemgems, Carrioke and danielastella
sending lots of  to you

Congrats to our BFP ladies
Wishing you healthy times ahead 

   to our ladies who have had bfn

DizzyDee, Gail75 and folligirl OTD tomorrow ladies i wish you all the         in the world 

Delli and Macker1 from the list it was OTD today hope your dreams have come true ladies

Love to all not mentioned personally

Emxx


----------



## janetsteps

Hi everyone!
Hope you don't mind me joining in! I had ET on Monday, 2x 5dt blastocysts. This our last cycle so fingers crossed! OTD 21/3
I really wanted to say to Alex , my Sis in law finally got  a BFP on her 4th and final try and had some awful bleeding around the very start just like yourself. She was gutted and felt very low and disheartened. However baby Jessica was born beautifully healthy on 30/6/10 so try and stay nice and positive! 
Just a quick post just now but look forward to getting to know you all better over the next couple of wks.
Good luck to all testing today!!!!!!

Janet


----------



## scoobylooby

morning all.... after reading a previous post on here.. wondering whether i might test earlier than day 12 (post blast transfer).. looks like anything from day 9 is kind of acceptable.. and ooh that happens to be today!... not sure if i can face it though funnily enough! it might burst my bubble!


This is my last attempt with DIVF ..although we have x3 blasts frozen form this one, so i guess we have  one more attempt after this. 


The only positive-ish sign i have had is hot and cold flushes... a lot of them and no migraine this month which is very unusual. I feel i have got my hopes up far more than any other cycle.. which may mean i have further to fall if is a negative! 


Good luck to those testing today... i think i will continue to debate what to do!! xxxx


----------



## SarSim

Gail
Sorry to hear about your BFN. I've just had our 2 nd Bfn with icsi and it's so hard. But just to say try and remain positive and we will get our BFP soon. Time is a healer too. If I have learnt anything from this, it's to give my body a break for a while. In the space of a year I've had 3 x iui and 2 x icsi. 

All the best with your fertility venture x


----------



## Jess1

Gail i'm really sorry to hear your sad news   I think your right with you not being happy with that clinic you have just been to change is good and thing's will be done so much differently to this time ....... May your dreams come true for you and to all the girls with bfn's just lately take care of each other xxxxxx       


Good luck to everyone that's testing soon I'm dreading mine and this weekend is going to drag like mad  x


----------



## Magoogle

Gail sorry to hear your news   

Jess good luck for the weekend    

Good luck to everyone else xxx   

Mags xx


----------



## Jess1

Magoogle thankyou for those postive vibes i need them all .......... 

I hope your test day goes well i will keep checking on them             for you


----------



## rachel1972

gail really sorry for you  


good luck everyone who waiting sticky vibes.

xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Janetsteps welcome to the thread

Sarsim and Gail75 so sorry to read your news   

lots of          to the  ladies


Em


----------



## Fizzwizz

Hi everyone, 

Just an update....the clinic called last night to tell me my HCG was positive!!!

Over the moon....however this morning I am spotting 80( 

Really scared! Have rung the clinic and waiting for them to call back, got some crampy pains too.   that everything is ok and I am pregnant and that it results in a baby. I want this soooo bad I am so upset right now. The last few days have been a mad roller coaster of emotion.

Good luck, congrats or hugs to everyone! 

Fizzwizz.


----------



## alex2000

Gail, so sorry for you   
Fizzwizz - I'm in the same boat, got a BFP yesterday, however I've been spotting & bleeding lightly since Tuesday. I'm back at the clinic on Monday the recheck HCG levels. Hang in there &    we'll both be okay xxx


----------



## BobbyS

Good luck ladies...

For all those who experience AF cramps in the 2WW, I found this thread and it has brought back my PMA!  

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=37504.0

Bobbyx


----------



## smw

i ladies can i join
this is my second ivf i had a go before xmas and did fall pg from my one single fertilised embryo hav scan showed no heart beat.
i majorly over stimulated last time with 50 plus folicules but only 4 were mature and only one fertilised so this time we were going for quality over quantity so injections were slow.
i was injecting for 16 day and was told i had 5 good.
had ec on wed 9/3/11 much to r suprise we had 24 eggs weve gone with icsi this time and 18 were injected.
The clinic phoned yesterday and 16 had fertilised they are goin to ring again tomorrow ? for transfer sun or mon so either day 4/5.
does any one hav a experience of day 4/5 transfer and how long you hav to wait to test surely its not 2 weeks?
fingers crossed this time. 
good luck to all u waiting its tortue i know xxx


----------



## Alex42

Hi All

I had ET on 28th Feb, we had 2 grade 1 blasts put back.
Ihave just tested positive..... Today is 11dpd5t. HCG came back this morning 557. Any idea if this is good or not?

I am still in shock but I would like to summarize my story to give hope to all those who start this journey or are disappointed after some negative cycle. I´ll post this message in different threads.

Briefly, here is the list of our cycles:
1st cycle (IM) - fresh : BFP but m/c at 6w (no meds used, only folic acid in standard dose)
2nd cycle (IM) FET: BFN (prendisolone 4 mg added)
3rd cycle (IM)- fresh: BFN (prend+ aspirin+5 mg folic acid)
4th cycle (IM)- FET : BFN (prend+ aspirin + 5 mg folic acid)
5th cycle (Reprofit) - fresh : BFN (predn 15 mg + aspirin + 5 mg folic acid)
6th cycle (Reprofit) - fresh: BFP!!!!

What I did differently this time:
*Intralipids infusion, 1 week before ET (I´ll have another one on Monday)
*10 mg prednisolone 
*hidden C antibiotics course + probiotics to avoid thrush.
*double dose fish oil
*supplement of vit B6 and B12 
*selenium before and during 2 ww, but not every day, I kept forgotting it, 
I kept on with the folic acid and aspirin

I dont know if this result has been achieved thanks to the antibiotics or the intralipids, or both..or maybe only because it was transfer number 6 but.. it has worked!

Dr Dimitri of Life Clinic Athens really took a good care of my immune issues and gave me the treatment. I could not recommend him enough.
The amazing Peny at Serum also helped me (even if I was not her patient) giving me the treatment protocol and the meds for hidden C.

I dont know if this is going to go on, I had m/c in the past and this is early days, but ... it was just so amazing to get a positive result, just to change, that I burst into tears and... it can work, Ladies, do not loose your hope. It might take a bit longer than expected, it might be more expensive and painful but... it can work.

Alex


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Fizzwizz sending lots of        
stay sticky little one

Alex42
OMG i just saw your post and had tears in my eyes, i used to be the mod on the abroad tx board and followed your journey, this is such wonderful news, so happy for you and DH, HCG looks fabby for the stage you are currently at Enjoy your pregnancy, now for the next 2/3ww for the first scan, there is a board for that too, if you would like the link let me know  

smw, so sorry to read about your previous cycle, regarding blasts and test dates, its dependant on clinic and whether its a HPT or a blood test, at my clinic with blasts we test by bloods and so test 9days after a 5 day transfer other clinics tho who test with hpt say anything between 10 and 14 days post transfer hope that helps

Back later to update the list 

Em


----------



## julesrules

Hello Ladies,
Thankyou so much bobbySuccess - I really needed the AF cramps thread as I am driving myself nuts. Feel alot better after reading that and ive got my PMA back!
It is lovely to hear all the BFP's success stories - congratulations to you all, and sending lots of love out to anyone who is in need of it      
Love and babydust
Jules xxx


----------



## nudge

Hi all  Can I join?
Two 8 cell embies on board today...gulp....got 2 weeks off work so gotta not be over analytical and keep chilled...


----------



## Magoogle

Yep def Bobby thankyou for the link def put my mind at rest as I had pain the first time and got a BFN I was starting to assume that the party was over!!!! But I'm back with lots of PMA.. Good luck Jules..

 for everyone..

Mags xx


----------



## julesrules

Thankyou Mags, best of luck to you too, hello and welcome nudge, keep yourself occupied but chilled  
love jules xxx


----------



## Dizzy Dee

BFN for us, not handling it very well so just a quick post xxxx


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Can I be added to the list tomorrow icsi treatment and test date is 22nd march  x


----------



## Redkay75

Hi to all, sorry for lack of personals but head is now blown!

except to say congrats to Jess1, Pati, Alex2000, Fizzwizz on their BFPs 

so sorry to Gail75 and sarsim for for your news, Gail good to here you have a plan for the next cycle, keep looking forward!

Quick summary, I am in my 3rd week of the 2ww - I know I'm awkward I have bled alot and hormones were low on Beta testing 

This am before I went to clinic I did a pee stick  came up dark and quick! I can safely say it was a   So all the way to clinic I was trying not to cry (haven't cried as yet) as emtoions were leaking out of my eyes. Got to clinic safely, blubbed as soon as anyone looked at me  asked me if I was ok, or breathed in my general direction.

Cut a long story short nurse took bloods drove them round to hosp for results at 1pm. and ... results have doubled - we are officially pregnant!  

Going to use Cyclogest 3 times daily to try and stem the bleeding. Have scan date for 24th March I just hope it all stays where it is and continues to grow!

I am all over the place been crying on and off all day, I can't believe we beat the huge odds against us and got this far on our first try. Just want to say thanks to everyone for the support, although I think I'll hand around for a while I wanna know what happens with all of you!          

K x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Redkay75, wow what a rollercoaster you have been on these last few days
onwards and upwards
Alex42 still smiling         so much for your news

Gill1986 welcome to the thread  for the next 2 wks

Dizzy Dee so very sorry to read of your result   

Wishing lots of luck to tomorrows testers . . .  Patti, amyn and BobbySuccess

love to all

Emxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi, can I join you?

I'm undergoing FET and had 2 blastos transferred yesterday.  OTD 25/3.  

Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Belle x


----------



## Magoogle

Dizzy sorry to hear your news...

Redkay wow congrats...

Welcome and good luck to everyone else..

Mags xx


----------



## Amy N

I did post on here for a while, but moved on to the 2ww for clomid thread.....jsut wanted to say congratulations to all the BFPs this month, WELL DONE!!!!

Unfornunatley, BFN again for me, but will be restarting my 8th cycle of clomid tomorrow.....

Thanks for all the support earlier on...

Good luck for those waiting to test!!!!!!

Amy xxx


----------



## April33

confirmed yesterday.

No hope now for a family of my own - feel like my life is over


----------



## BobbyS

I'm really sorry for all those with a bfn, especially those who feel they are at the end of this very difficult IF road *hug* xx

Congrats to all those lovely bfps, enjoy every minute of them and lots of luck for the next 8 months

Good luck to all those testing this weekend and all those waiting to confirm their faint lines!!

Afm, BFN... wine tonight then...

Good luck *hug*
Bobbyxx


----------



## Fizzwizz

Slowing going mad.....after the negative test on day 8 post embryo transfer, followed by HCG positive blood test on day 9 post embryo transfer, spotting and back pain on day 10, now light bleeding and AF type cramps on day 11. Had repeat blood HCG last night so waiting for today's results.

Please let it have doubled!!!  

I feel sick and boobs a bit sore so maybe it will be ok.....

Emotionally I feeling numb. 

Fizzwizz


----------



## julesrules

Please help me! I'm going a little mental! I had trigger shot on 26th Feb (14 days ago), EC 28th Feb, and a 5 day blast transfer on 5thMarch - OTD 16th March - last night I had brown discharge (a little blood) and still have a bit today so I thought it was a BFN for us - i've been absolutly gutted as this is what happened last time - DH told me to do a test to check and I did it at 1pm this afternoon and a faint positive has come up ?!?!?!?!?!!?!?the line on the clearblue horizontal is bright and the vertical line is there as we can both see it but not nearly as bright. Before I get too excited could it all be a big joke  
I will test again with first sample of the day tomoro, mon, tue and of course my OTD  
Big love to April33, Amy N and Dizzy Dee    
Congratulations Fizzwizz and redkay 75  
I'm sorry if I missed anyone
Love and hugs to you all
Jules xxx


----------



## Mrs_L

Hi Holly,

My ET date was 09/03/11, with a HPT date of 25/03/11, we had ICSI (due to DH's low motility). I was off work on the Wednesday, Thursday, Friday and this weekend but I'm going back to work on Monday and I have to say, I cannot wait. This sitting at home 'wondering' is driving me insane  . 

Staying positive, Katy


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Ladies,

Mrs L, We share OTD    

Julesrules, I've never used one of the tests with a cross so can't advise on that but I guess a line is a line?  Hope tomorrow morning brings good news for you  

Fizzwizz, Have you had your results back yet?  

Bobby, April and Amy, I'm so sorry  

Belle x


----------



## Mrs_L

Hi Belle,

25/03/11 feels like a lifetime away right now doesn't it? My friend has taken my HPT's away from me because stupidly I did one on Thursday...24 hours after ET. What an idiot I am!?!? I still dont know why I was so surprised that it was negative, I can be soooo foolish at times.

Sending you some   vibes during your 2ww  

Katy x


----------



## Pati

Evening ladies x

So sorry to hear about the bfn's my heart goes out to you all    

Congratulations to all those bfp's 

Jules it sounds like a bfp to me honey congratulations. You can get a false bfn but not a false bfp (once drugs out of system that is) I think the hcg levels rise every couple of days so over the next couple of days that line should get darker. Good luck honey x

Katy, re testing early we have all done it honey. The good news is it seems the drugs are out of your system so any bfp now will be a true bfp xx

Loads of sticky vibes and      
 x


----------



## janetsteps

Hello everyone!
Thankyou for welcoming me to the board. I wrote a long post this am only for the computer to delete it all!!! Aarrgghh!
I'd like to echo what's been said already, I'm so sorry to hear about those of you who got a BFN. It's so sad, the whole process takes over you life. I hope you can find the strength to get you thru the next little while. 
Equally to all you BFPs, congratulations!!!
Well it's been a mixed old day up in Scotland where I live, lots of snow then pouring rain so a good excuse to curl up infront of fire, just wish I had a nice cold glass of wine!!! Oh well, lemon squash it is! This is starting to feel like the longest 2ww I've had. My OTD is 19/03/11 14 after 5dt. When do you think would be the earliest I could safely do hpt? I've not had a blast transfer before. My others were 2d then 3d.
Right off to cook dinner and what rubbish sat night tv.
Have good evening everyone!

Janet


----------



## janetsteps

Type error! OTD 21/03/11 not 19th!!


----------



## JD77

Hello, I would like to sympathise with all the ladies in the 2 week wait, it is complete torture. I go for my blood test result on Wednesday, but had a total breakdown today  I keep having AF symptoms especially cramps and am finding it harder and harder to stay positive about my result next week. My DH was wonderful as ever, and gave me hugs! I'm feeling very low


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

welcome to our new  ers Mrs_L and BathBelle

April amy and Bobbysuccess so sorry to read of your BFN's my thoughts are with you and your DH/DP's

ChrisGib, Ali b and shineygems everything crossed for our trio of testers for tomorrow

            

Em


----------



## Magoogle

Bobby, April and Amy, I'm so sorry  to hear your news   

JD I know exactley how your feeling but AF cramps don't mean a neg...scan back on this thread and there is a link about AF cramps....  
mmmmmm wine god I so wanted a glass last night lol. Have come out in a rash on my face (think it's the progonova) and cramps quite bad, but going to stay positive only 9 more days to go..      

Jules I have fingers and toes crossed for you

Mags xx


----------



## Shineygems

Morning all,

Just a quick post, will pop back on later for personals once the dog has stopped hassling me for her morning walk 

I got my BFP this morning.. really really happy but think it may take a while to sink in. 

Jules - a line is a line hun.. a cautious high five you.

Love to all other ladies on this torturous 2ww    for you all.

Gem x


----------



## Mrs_L

Wow, congratulations Shineygems      

I'm only on day 4 of my 2ww and it's driving me insane  

   to all BFN's and     to all us still in 2ww.

Katy x


----------



## Ali_B

Just checking in to let you know I also got my BFP this morning! can't really believe it. 

Congratulations to all the other BFP's and big hugs to those who have not succeeded this time! Keep positive, the time will come 

Good luck to everyone else on the horrid 2WW  

Ali x


----------



## JoAsh

Hi all

Have tested a day early and got a BFP. Really chuffed but been here before and lost it a week later so trying to not get too excited. 

Hang in there everyone and keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## nudge

Morning all

Just checking and lovely to see some good news!  Congrats to those with BFP    Keep looking after yourselves ladies.  Sorry to hear some BFNs too    I know how horrid and heartbreaking it is.

On day 2 of the 2WW (Big Brother style) - I am bloated, windy, swollen, look about 4 months pregnant and not much fun!  And its only day 2!!!  St M have given us a 17 day 2WW - will find it v hard not to test early....

Positive stivky vibes to everyone
x


----------



## janetsteps

Wow!!!! Today is a very lucky day obviously. Massive congrats to you ladies who got a BFP today!!!!!  wonderful news!!!!!

Janet x


----------



## alex2000

Hi all, 
firstly, congrats to all the new BFP's!
I don't think things are looking too good for me - since my BFP on Thursday I'm still spotting & lightly bleeding (seems to vary)
I did a HPT yesterday which was BFP, repeated it this morning and the blue line was only just there if you looked hard. I'm so worried & convinced I've had an early m/c. I'm    this isn't the case but I don't think it's looking good


----------



## Mrs_L

Wow, today is looking like a good BFP day  

alex2000 - Oh that's heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for you but don't give up hope just yet     

Katy x


----------



## millie123

please will you add me to the list im due to test 26th march 2011, blowing hugs and luck to all in this 2ww millie123


----------



## chinup07

Hi ladies

Just joining in on this board as as of this morning on my 2ww. We had one precious embryo transferred a couple of hours ago - OTD is 27th March. Just chilling for the rest of today and have a week off work with nice (but not too energetic) things planned.

Wishing everyone luck with getting through each and every day of this tortuous period!!!     

Em.xx


----------



## chrisgib

Sorry chinup - following you everywhere!

Hi everyone,  amazingly I got a BFP this morning, but have bleeding so trying to stay cautiously optimistic. 

For all of you early testers - I tested yesterday with a 6 day early First Response test, and it said negative. The day before I used a clearblue test - it said negative.

Maybe these clinics set a date for a reason!!   Never thought I'd say that!

Good luck everyone.

Christine
xx


----------



## BathBelle

Afternoon Ladies, 

I hope that you've all been having a lovely relaxing weekend.

Congratulations to Shineygems  , AliB, Jo Ash and Chrisgib        

Mrs L, I can't believe you tested 24 hours after ET lol.  I'm surprised you didn't get a positive though as I thought your trigger would still be in your system.  

Pati, congratulations on your BFP.  How early did you test?

Janet, I hope that the weather has been better for you today.  Its a gorgeous sunny day here in the south west.

JD, I hope that you are feeling a bit more positive today   It's quite common to have AF like pains and cramps in your 2WW.  It's your uterus expanding and getting ready for the next 8 months  

Holly, Thanks for updating the HOF.

Mags, No wine for you for at least another eight months  

Nudge, We had ET on the same day    I am sooo constipated.  

Alex,    Have you phoned the clinic about the spotting? 

Millie, Welcome. I'm on a medicated FET too - and I'm taking steroids this time. 

Chinup, Welcome, Congratulations on being PUPO.  

So a question for all - Are you working during the 2WW?  

Belle x


----------



## Mrs_L

Congratulations Christine, what a fantastic day for BFP's, I'm now beginning to feel  very  

I'm definately going to wait for my OTD because stupidly I did a test the very next day after ET and was surprised it was negative, then I looked and joined this forum and received all of the answersnto my questions. So, I'm now going to be good and hold off  

 's to todays BFN's

 's to those of us still in our 2ww

 's to todays BFP's

Katy x

P.S Belle, I know I'm soooo stupid sometimes lol.


----------



## Magoogle

Wow lots of bfp's congrats to all....

Thanks Belle hopefully that will be the case xx

Mags xx


----------



## carrioke

Hi ladies,

A huge congrats to all those   That is fantastic news and you enjoy every second of it.

For all those BFN, they are heartbreaking to see. I am on my first ICSI, so still on 2ww, so I don't know for sure yet, but I can appreciate the years of trying, hopes and dreams and frustrations. I hope that time will heal and that your BFP will be the next time.   Keep hoping as it WILL happen. 

Belle, yep am working during 2ww. Only thing that's keeping me sane and relatively normal (!)
Alex- don't give up, it's not over by any means yet 


Hugs to all, 
Carrioke xx


----------



## chinup07

Christine - brilliant news re the BFP and good luck with it all - look after you! 

Belle, DH and I have taken a week off work together for the first week of the 2ww, just to chill out a bit and have some fun/enjoy ourselves away from home. We booked the week off some time ago, and for a change it's worked out just perfectly in terms of having ET today and being off from tomorrow onwards. Hopefully it'll help keep me relaxed and take our minds off things for the first half of this difficult wait! We've never done this on previous cycles, but feel it's right this time around and I'm really excited about having a little break which has to be good! Couldn't really afford to take the 2nd week off, but I've taken a half day in the middle of that week just to break the week up a bit and help manage my hours. My job has been getting increasingly stressful over the past while, so that's an important factor in our decision to take time out too.

Millie123, our OTDs are close - will be watching your progress particularly closely   Lots of     for you over the next 2 weeks.....

Big    to those who have not been so lucky and have received BFNs this weekend. Take it steady and all the best with whatever comes next. 

Chinup.
x


----------



## starkymind

Hi Ladies, 


Its been a very long time since I was on here last as decided to have a years break from TX and being completely focused on TTC. 


We started our next cycle end of Feb, had EC 7th March 8 eggs, 5 fertilised but only 2 very good embies survived .. ET Friday 11th March - 2 x very good grade Morulas     which are now snuggling in very nicely   


Wishing       to all and the biggest       to all the BFN xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies today wishing sending you all  and       for the 2 wks ahead

I have added you to the list 

Nudge, smw and Starkymind if you could post me your OTD i can add that info to the list  

Fab news on the BFP today, congrats to chrisgib, shineygem, Ali b and JoAsh

Alex2000 thinking of you and sending lots of          your way 

 to tomorrows testers
Jess1, Sarana77, Rachel1972 and Scoobylooby

love to all on this scary 

Em


----------



## lmb15

Hi,
I was wondering if I could join you? It's my first ivf cycle. Had ec 7-3-11 and 2 grade 1s transferred on 10-3-11. My otd is 25-3-11 but really don't think I'll last that long!!!
 to those unlucky bfns
   to those on 2ww and
 to the bfps.

Looking forward to chatting and sharing my crazy moments over the next 2 weeks!
L x


----------



## rachel1972

congrats to you girls with bfp enjoy every minuite!!

sorry for anyone with bfn  

Im bfn today and am now waiting for af just wish it would hurry up, clinic told me to retest in 48 hrs and continue with meds.?  is that what everybody else does?


----------



## BexyPob

Hi All
Hope you don't mind me jumping aboard!  Congratulations to all of those lucky ladies with BFP's its very encouraging to see so many of you.  Lots and lots of   to those BFN's my heart really goes out to you, I know how it feels xxxxxx

I'm due to test 18/03 and last night had my first AF like pains so I have gone from being v positive to panic setting in - I hate this   I have taken 2ww off work, last week did some lovely lunches out with DH and now he's back in work and I'm being a negative silly girl!


----------



## alison allen

ali_allen IVF test date 25 maech


----------



## nudge

Hi again

BBelle - I'm not working during 2ww - and don't think I could for all my fretting about taking time off - but I'll come to that in a bit...

OTD - 28/3 - so long off...
You girls with BFPs are still giving me hope....

Can I ask some advice?  I have OHSS (mild) and have had it before on previous cycles... but this time I feel horrid!  We had embies back on Fri and I was horridly blaoted, but not constipated - quite losse actually (soz!).  Now am tired and listless, but can't sleep cos i can't get comfy.  Feel like my muscles are aching, almost burning in my neck and shoulders.  Not as bloated now - but it comes and goes.  Just feel crabby.  Do i ring hosp?  Or ride it out for a bit?  Anyone had anything similar?  Positive I never felt thsi bad in thsi way last time!  Oh and they do suspect PCOS...  Consultant scanned me before ET but went ahead anyway.  

Sorry to ramble just feel so horrid!

Hope everyone else is feeling better....  
Thanks


----------



## alison allen

I am only on day 4 of 2ww and have sooooo many questions...?
I am due to test on 25 March - hope i have done this correctly and can join the 2ww
xxx


----------



## Alex42

Holly, thanks!!   
Yes pls can you send me the link for the 3 ww / first scan (there is always something to wait for..)
Alex


----------



## dawnp

Hi Holly

Can you please add me to the list.  EC was on 10 March, ET was on 13 March and we can test on 30 March.  I am sure i may be quite mad by then!


----------



## Jess1

Hi everyone been to clinic this morin to confirm that I did and have a BFP !!! 

Big hugs to everyone on here if it wasn't for you girl's and this horrid 2 ww i don't know what i would of done with myself ..

May everyone's dream's come true ....... thanks again


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to our new ladies
LMB15, Hyperbexy, dawnp and alison allen  for the 

Rachel1972 so sorry to read of your BFN this morning  
Nudge have updated your test date on the HOF on page 1
alison allen, yes you have done it correctly any questions just ask away on the thread and am sure that someone will know the answer or where to find it!

dawnp bet you thought you had escaped me    fab news on making it to the 

Jessp fab news on a BFP congratulations

Back later to catch up with your chat
Before i go i will leave some links because a fair few of you are reaching the end of the  and are probably wondering where you go next so i will leave some links below

For those of you having had a BFN and needing support, we have the Negative Cycle Board where you can chat with ladies who are in the same position as you are here is the link below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

and for those of you who have been successful, we have a thread for the next 2/3ww 
Waiting for the first scan, where you can chat to ladies who are waiting before stepping into the trimester boards

Here is the link for the thread

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.500

Take care ladies whatever stage you are at

Em


----------



## smw

Had one embryo day 5 good quality in today otd 27 march. 
Had a definate 5 to freeze and 8 more still growing.
Congrats to bfp x


----------



## BathBelle

Hi ladies,

Mrs L, So pleased you found us hun.  This site really is a font of all knowledge    Not sure whether I'm going to be able to hold until test day  

Carrioke, So is it possible to stay sane in the 2ww then?  

Chinup, Enjoy your week off with DH   

Starkymind, Yeah! another one who had ET on 11th    

lmb, Welcome, you've got the same OTD as Mrs L and me  

Rachel,    My clinic advise to retest two days later if AF hasn't showed     it changes for you chick.

Hyperbexy, Welcome, Try not to worry about pains, it's quite normal to have AF like pains in the 2ww. 

Alison, Welcome, I am sure someone will know the answer to your questions so ask away  

Nudge, Phone the clinic, it's not worth risking it if you have OHSS.  

Alex, Best of luck for your scan.  The next three weeks will fly past  

DawnP, welcome.

Jess, Congratulations  

Holly, Thank you  

SMW, Welcome.  

I am taking the 2WW off work using a mix of sick leave and working from home.  I am just hoping that my gp will sign me off.  Having a really lazy day today.  Not too sure how long I'm going to be able to last watching daytime tv though - I think a trip to Waterstones is on the cards.  

Sending you all lots of   and  

Belle x


----------



## smjnyc

hi all!  
i'm brand spanking new to the forums here and have just been blissfully ignorant w/every other bit of my ivf until today.  

i'm 7dp5dt and today was going thru to see if i had any hpt for wed, when i would normally expect my period, and found a 4day early testing kit.  my hospital doesn't do a beta but instead tells me to do a hpt 16dp5dt.  clearly i'm testing super early for them but...

i came up w/a bfp today.

had signs of implantation bleeding yesterday and nothing since.  any idea if this could be a false positive or whether this actually sounds like the real thing?

no other symptoms other than just total and complete exhaustion the last 2days.

thanks all!  really trying not to get too excited b/c i'm so scared i've tested far too early and this is just the trigger from 14days ago!

thanks so much!!
sonja


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Sonja and welcome to FF.  It does seem a little bit early to test but you are 14 days past trigger so that should be out of your system by now so I would say it's looking good.  My clinic give an OTD of 14 days past ET but many clinics say 14 days past EC, which for you would be Wednesday?  Are you going to test everyday now until OTD?

Belle x


----------



## Wakey

Hi  Holly

Please can you add me to the list too.

Egg retrieval 9th March, 6 eggs, 4 fertilised with ICSI, two 8 cell embryos left for transfer on 12th March, none to freeze.  Test date 30th March.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## starkymind

Hi Holly,


My OTD is 27th March, 2 days down, 14 to go ..  
I keep waiting to feel something?   Anything? 


I think going back to work next week may help take my mind of it (if only for a few seconds)    until then relaxing and a few nice little outings.. 


         to everyone x


----------



## larny g

Hey girls, I'm now six days past transfer. I still have a bloated belly and sore boobs, does cyclogest do this to everybody? Xxxxx


----------



## alex2000

not good news for me today  - devestated. HCG down to 0 today so i'm not pregnant anymore...
don't know what we do next, we're going to have a couple of weeks to chill & then we'll think.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Alex so sorry to read your news   

Welcome to the thread Sonja and Wakey

Dawncwuk  for testin tomorrow     

SMW fab news on being PUPO and some to freeze too

Starkymind i have updated your OTD thanks hun

            

Emxx


----------



## fudgeywudge

Hi, could I be added to the list please. I had 3 day transfer on 10th March.We used an egg donor and had ICSI.Our test date is 25th March.


----------



## larny g

Having a bad couple of days, sore boobs are no longer sore and bloated belly is no longer bloated. All symptoms have gone, feel a bit lost and feel it hasn't worked again. Sorry for me post. Xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Hi all,

Alex, I am so sorry   

Larny, I'm sending you some virtual PMA   as it sounds like you need it today.  Many women don't have any symptoms in their 2WW but go on to get their BFP  

Fudgeywudge, Yeah another one for OTD on 25th.  There's quite a gang of us  

Starkymind, I keep looking for signs but not many yet - well none that can't be blamed on the progesterone.  I keep flashing my boobs at DH and this morning he thought they looked bigger    Got anything nice planned for today? 

Wakey, Welcome  

The weather is supposed to be lovely here today getting upto a barmy 16 degrees so I think I may potter in the garden later 

   and       to all,

Belle x


----------



## fudgeywudge

Hi, am getting worried as have had no symptoms at all apart from yesterday when it felt like af was on it's way.I'm only on day 5 post et and have always had some sort of symptoms.Trying to keep busy and not think the worst but it's hard.Sorry to say that there have been a few tears


----------



## nudge

Morning

Congrats to Jess1   
and so sorry to Alex2000    Think its a good idea to take some time for you 2.

Well I'm feeling a lot better today - whihc like fudgeywudge - is worrying me!  rang hosp yesterday - thanks bbelle - and they weren't really sure what it could be, but hubby and I wonder if it's something to do with coming off Metformin as have had crampy and v cold feet too.  Obv our medical knowlege is awesome   .  

No symptoms at all - except still a huge belly even though its not quite bloated.  I know its only 4 days past ET, but...think i'm starting to imagine sickness feelings    Oh for a window to the belly!

  for everyone...


----------



## chinup07

Hi all

Congrats to Jess1   and big   to Alex2000 - look after you. x

This constant need/desire to think through every twinge is just a  nightmare, isn't it? I've been feeling very bloated and crampy since e/c  and am putting this purely down to the progesterone. Woke up last night  and was unable to go back to sleep as had dull ache (much like af  symptoms, but clearly far too early to be that as we're only day 2  post-transfer). 

Larny - hope you feel much better soon - try to keep the positivity up....it ain't over til it's over. We got a BFP on our last cycle and I didn't really have any symptoms then, so really trying not to concentrate too much on every twinge this time - not easy though....

Dawncwuk - all the very best for today.     

Em.xx


----------



## janetsteps

hello everyone!

Larny-I know what you mean, I am 8dp5dt and was a bit crampy most days and boobs unbelievably sore. Today though, nothing.  

I am absolutely desperate to test. I have never tested early on previous cycles but I am really struggling this time. Does everyone think its too early OTD monday. aaarrgghh!


----------



## starkymind

Hiyaa

Larny & Fudgeywudge - sending you both lots of     Im 4 days past ET and woke last night with AF like cramps which lasted for a few minutes then stopped?? Could be the progesterone? Not sure?

Bathbelle - My DH keeps asking me how do I feel bless him, he was grinning this morning because I had to get up in middle of night for a wee  he's taking it as a good sign, I taking it as I shouldn't have had that glass of milk before bed. Enjoy your garden as weather is beautiful!

Wakey -  

Nudge & Chinup - Apart from short cramps for few mins last night I dont think I feel any different?!? Not for the lack of looking for any symptoms mind   

Dawncwuk - all the very best for today.





















 

Sorry if I have missed anyone x

Im looking forward to Thursday as DH taking me to see Lee Evans live, he will most def cheers us up for an evening


----------



## Chattasil

Hi Ladies,

I had my 4th ICSI transfer yesterday of 2xBlastocysts.

New clinic, 1st time blastocyst and immune support with Dr G. Which includes 2x LIT, 1 x intralipids, prednisolone and clexane.

Hopinf for our miracle on this long journey;-)

Sadly just been informed our 3 remaining embies arent suitable for freezing, but I wont need them anyway - PMA.

Congrats to all those BFPs and big hugs for the BFNs xxxxx


----------



## alliwanttoday

Hi ladies

I'm a bit of a newbie at all of this and don't know the lingo yet!  

I had one three day embie (we only got one that fertilised   )put back on Tuesday 8th March.  I just went out and bought First Response tests as they said they can detect up to 6 days before a missed period.  BFN.  Am I testing too early (clinic has given me Saturday as testing day.. so I'm 4 days early.. but thought that if using a really sensitive test then it would be accurate). 

Like all us ladies.. I just want to know.. I think it is bad news.. and the sooner it comes the sooner I can DIET (scoffing my face due to stress) and excercise (couch potato as don't want to jiggle embie).....


----------



## larny g

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for the PMA.  Still feeling really down.  Have dyed my hair red, like how it used to be before I got boring and feeling a bit better.

Janetsteps, we have the same OTD.  How do you feel today?  Now 7dpt, keeping everything crossed.

I am taking cyclogest, clexane and prednisolone, what meds is everyone else taking?  Is it different meds with FET, cos when we did that I was taking prognova but not with this fresh cycle, couln't understand why.

Hope everyone is doing ok, sorry for no personals, I have hyperpituatirism, so memory is poop.

Lots of love lovelies. xxxxxx


----------



## Magoogle

Really sorry to hear your news Alex xxx  

Larry G don't despair I'm day 7 an each day I feel different, one day I'm bloated and the next day I'm ok...I'm putting it down to the hormones...

Sending you        
Mags xxx


----------



## wolla

Hi

Can you add me to the list please - I'm on day 4 of 2ww after DIUI with clomid.  OTD 27th March

Thanks
Wolla
x


----------



## Wakey

Thanks to all for my welcomes.  Sorry I'm going to post a bit of a 'me' message.  i feel really knackered and not taking stuff in very well! 

I'm after a bit of advice (apologies if TMI).  I'm generally a bit susceptible to thrush, but have been clear for a good spell... that is until after my egg collection on 9th.  It seemed fairly mild at first and I was hoping it would go away (and worried about the effect it might have on outcomes), but I mentioned it when I went for transfer (on 12th) and was told it is fairly common after egg collection from all the cleaning and messing about 'down there'.  The head honcho consultant actually did my transfer and said it was OK to use a pessary in between the Cyclogest pessaries (ie do those in the morning and at night, but do the Canesten pessary in the afternoon), but I still held off in the hope that it would go away.  However, it got really sore yesterday   and so I bit the bullet and used a Canesten pessary (taking the pharmacists advice to insert with my finger rather than the applicator - sorry TMI again!).  I've also been using the cream.  However, it is still so sore and making me feel miserable on top of the whole anxiety of waiting anyway and residual pain from the egg collection.  It also feels sore over more of that area than usual (further forwards).  Sorry for whingeing on, but has anyone got any advice, or been through anything similar?
I also feel more tired than I remember from last time.  Is this a good sign?


----------



## JD77

Well AF arrived today day 13, I have my blood test tomorrow but I already know what the result will be  

How soon can you start another cycle, I want to get back in straight away.


----------



## wanabmum

Got my 5th BFN this afternoon!!!!! At least i'm successful at something


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Wannabmum, I'm so so sorry    

JD, I'm so sorry    Different clinics have different times of when you can start again but the average seems to be three AFs.

Wakey, You poor thing    I suffer with thrush so can sympathise with you.  I've never had it following EC though so I really don't know what to advise.  Maybe eating live yogurt? Or alternatively putting the yogurt straight on to cool it down a bit?

wolla, Welcome to this crazy place  

Mags, Hope you're okay today  

Larny, Loving the idea of red hair - I always wanted to dye mine bright red but am too chicken    I'm having a FET this time so am taking progynova.  I'm also taking cyclogest and prednisoline.

Alliwanttoday, It's far too early to test sweetie, even with an early test kit       If you have a look on Page 12 of this thread Larny has posted a bit about what happens each day.  The first dates are for a day 3 transfer.  

Chattasil, Welcome.

Starkymind, Enjoy Lee Evans  

Janetsteps, I hope you managed to keep away for the peesticks      

Chinup, Any symptoms today?

Nudge, So pleased you're feeling better today  

Fudgeywudge, Lots of women have no symptoms and still get a BFP.  Try to stay positive  

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## BettyBoo2

Hello 2ww ladies, I miss this thread as it is so active so I thought I would pop back and see how everyone is.  Great to see lots of BFP's and sorry to hear the BFN's.  Fingers crossed and PMA to the rest of you that are ladies in waiting.

I am on the 'waiting to early scan' thread which is not any easier as you have to wait until you are approx 7 weeks until they will scan. 1 week to go.

Larny - I wanted to give you a bit of positive hope.  For some strange reason I didn't have any symptoms at all, no sore boobs, a bit of bloated-ness but as you said it disappeared towards the end of 2ww.  But I got a BFP and just to make my no symptoms worse now I am pregnant, I am now not tired, not cranky, no sensitive smell, no sickness etc.  I was convinced I was having a phantom pregnancy but I have used a couple of the digi HPT and each week it says pregnant and it is now reading 3+ weeks which means 5+ weeks, which is true as I am now 6 weeks.  So enjoy being symptom free, it has not done me any harm so far.

Good luck ladies and look forward to hopefully seeing you on early scan thread.

Betty


----------



## nichola83

hiya,

can u add me to your list i had iui on monday so just starting the long tww.
docs told me to test on mon 28th


----------



## julesrules

Hello lovely ladies,
Its my OTD tomoro, I already have a   since saturday, each day getting stronger - I actually don't want to shout from the rooftops until I do my official test in the morn, so we are hoping things havent changed overnight - its such an emotional journey!
Wishing you all luck and   and for anyone that needs a hug       
Sending masses of luck to Madmaxgirl who is testing tomoro with me        
Love Jules xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to the new ladies, Wolla, Nichola83, Fudgeywudge, Chattasil, alliwanttoday wishing you all lots of luck on this mad 

wannabmum so very sorry to read of your BFN   

JD sorry to read of AF, many ladies do bleed before OTD i hope that your result does change overnight

Madmaxgirl OTD tomorrow hope you have your much longed for result 

Love to all

Em


----------



## julesrules

Its a   for me    
The line came up straight away! We are so happy, it's mindblowing!
Just to give my experience of the 2ww, I have had AF pains on and off  throughout, (.)(.)'s sore throughout, tearful one moment, happy the next, I have had 2 separate 'bleeds' although just brown discharge (sorry TMI), and this is the same symptoms as the first time IVF with a BFN, although I have experienced different pains in my stomach/groin - bit like low down pulling and some sharp pains. I was absolutely 100% convinced it hadn't worked hence the early testing, so it goes to show miracles do happen  
To all you girls who are new to the 2WW, keep the faith, and to everyone on this thread - thankyou so much for your support - it is the ONLY thing that has got me through - your amazing women  
Love and  
Jules xxx


----------



## BettyBoo2

Congrats Jules. See you in the early scan thread. The next phase of waiting. Enjoy your BFP. 

Betty


----------



## julesrules

Thankyou Betty,
See you there  
Jules xxx


----------



## Magoogle

Sorry to hear your news Wanabmum and JD

Congrats Jules,  you have cheered me up, I'm now on day 8 and last night I had terrible AF type pains and my boobs are killing me, I honestly tought that it was a dead duck until I read o your post and u have given me renewed hope (sat crying when reading it like a sado lol)  Thanks again I'm back in the game!!!       

Mags xx

Welcome and good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## nichola83

hiya,

i have to be honest and say i came into the 2ww with such  negative feelings and thinking it will not be good news but after reading your posts its made me feel a lot more positive and im gonna stop being such a negative nancy lol.

im really sorry for all those who have had news they werent wanting big


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Julesrules, Congratulations    

Betty, I'm sure the next week will fly by  

Nichola, Hi   pleased the posts are making you feel a bit more positive. I think it really helps realising that none of us are going through this alone. 

Mags, Pleased you've got some PMA back  

Had a bit of a scare last night.  I was sat on a stair and got up quite quickly and had the most excruciating pain which felt like it was coming from my uterus.  It really scared me as I thought maybe it was one of my little babybelles coming away.  I'm now hoping it was actually one of them implanting as they should be burrowing in nicely now. 

Sending lots of   and       to all,

Belle x


----------



## larny g

Hey girls.  
Betty thank you for your words of support. Given me a little bit more hope. Did a hpt today and it was a BFN, know I'm early but couldn't help myself, am now 8dp3dt. 
For the lady who had really bad thrush, I also got really bad thrush after ec, was told I couldn't use canestan, I used live yohurt down there and after a couple of days it had completely gone.

Afm today, very emotional, I'm getting on my own nerves. Still no symptoms, I haven't had a period in over ten years, so don't think I will get AF, if it doesn't work will I have to take something to bring it on or do you think it will come on its own n have had no cramping or anything. 

Hope you lovely girls are having a good and positive day. Xxxxxxx


----------



## Wakey

So sorry to wannabum and JD for your BFNs.  

Congrats to Jules on BFP.

Thanks too for the advice re thrush.  It does seem to be better today and I'm not being such as misery guts.  I'm having a 'skirt and no knickers' day (TMI/lol!) to see if that helps! (I am working from home) and may try the yoghurt.  It scares me when others are told not to use Canesten, but the consultant definitely said it was OK.  

Hang in there Larny, things could still change.  

Sending lots of positive vibes to all.


----------



## rachel1972

good luck belle 

xxx


----------



## larny g

Hey Wakey, lol I also had knicker free, skirt day when I had it too, haha had to put on my heavy coat as it was very windy, didn't want to scare people walking out, have a bit of a hairy Mary at the moment, trying not to trim in case get ingrowing hairs, sorry tmi.

Xxxxx


----------



## Digby

Hiya ladies, just browsing the thread as have just entered the 2ww (OTD 30th).

Just wanted to offer a suggestion to Wakey on the thrush as I had a bout just before I started tx and was trying to used other methods other than canesten as I was worried about going for scans etc after using pessaries! Anyway I read that tea tree oil dabbed on the sore bits can help and I found it very soothing and it did help get rid of it. It needs to be dilute tho-a few drops in half a cup of water, and then use a cotton wool pad to bathe. 

Also made me laugh about the hairy Marys! I was trimming away the night before most scans and EC/ET worrying about not being "neat"!   I don't suppose the doctors and nurses even notice!


----------



## josnrich

Hi ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining. I had my ET Sat 12 Mar and my test date is 24 Mar. Just like everyone else going a little nutty with the wait and the symptoms.LOL

Best wishes. 
Josnrich


----------



## Donksi

Had my result today BFP!!!!! YIPPEE


----------



## nudge

Afternoon everyone

Get my restraint adn self control - I made it til 2 before checking in on here!   

So sorry to JD and wanabmum   
but congrats to Jules and Donski - hope more to come!

Bathbelle - I feel pulls like that too    for good meanings...

On the thrush discussion  - I have it too!  Mild, but there, am reading tips with interest and thinking maybe I need a non knicker period too.  Might try the yoghurt thing as I'm trying to avoid any other drugs/creams etc.  And digby - I did the exact same thing.  

Well I feel so good today, compared to what I was but completely not PG!!  No pleasing me.  Someone said no symptoms adn tehy got their BFP so I guss we just gotta ride it out.  Yuk!  Have walked to the library, read, watched telly and now going to try a smidge of work.

  for everyone
x


----------



## LoopyLouLou

Been trying for 3 years
Unexplained Infertility
2 cycles of clomid
just completed 1st IVF
2 average 5 day blastocysts
Test date 21st March

Going very loopy!!!


----------



## bluegirl1980

Hi ladies,

This was my first round of IVF and i'm in the 2WW and due to test Friday, had 2 blasts transferd 8th March!!
Feel really down at mo and lost all PMA and really don't think its worked .

Do u think if I tested tomorrow I will get a true result?

Stacey x


----------



## Magoogle

Congrats Donski.....  

Well to help with the boredom I decided to go shopping with my sis, found a nice little parking spot off we went for a spot of lunch and on returning found I had a bloody fine for parking in a disabled parking space...I never even seen the big DISABLED on the parking spot, so  the drugs must be turning me do lally..  

day 8 and I keep dreaming about wine...is that a bad sign lol

Mags xx


----------



## sw197

hi
on day 12 after a 3 day et. stressed to bits after a calmish first week.
otd is 18th march. why do the clinic ask you to test 14 days after et, as the way i understand it from day 12 there should be hcg detectable. can i ask why not all clinics offer the beta testing - mine hasn't mentioned it and just said to do a hpt - to be honest i would know nothing about it I't hadn't been suring the net for every tiny detail!!!!!!! have some of you had it done as an extra or through your gp? i am on progynova and cyclogest - do these stop the inevitable af appearing, so that you can have a bfn and still no af? sorry for so many questions, just feel a bit out of control at mo! never knew there were so many abbreviations for this!!!! different language. last time i didn't look at the internet and now the more i look the more i panic - so daft!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
all the best to everyone!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Larny, It's far too early to test       but at least you know now that the trigger is out of your system!

Wakey, I love skirt and no knickers days   Make me feel free    Too scared at the mo though as I'd be leaving a trail of cyclogest everywhere  

Rachel,  Thanks sweetie  

Digby, I've never heard of tea tree oil for thrush - I'll have to try it but hopefully I wont need to for at least another 8 months as I normally get thrush straight after AF  

Josnrich, Welcome  

Donski, Congratulations    

Nudge,  Did you get anything good from the library?

Loopyloulou, Welcome.

Bluegirl, Welcome, You have quite an early test date anyway so I'd try to stick to it if you can.  The general rule though is you can get an accurate result 14 days after ovulation or EC.

Mags, I really faniced a glass of wine earlier - I opened a bottle of Chianti to go into the dinner I was making and I was so tempted to have a sip - I just had a good sniff though  

SW197, Different clinics give different test dates.  Mine also say 14 days after ET.  You can generally pick up an accurate result 14 days after ovulation or egg collection though.  I also have to pee on a stick at home rather than have a blood test and I am on progynova and cyclogest.  The cyclogest should stop AF but it doesn't always and yes it is quite possible to get a BFN but no AF until after you stop the drugs.  Any other questions just ask away  

 to all,

Belle x


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi

Anyone else driving themselves crazy wondering if every twinge, hot flush or pain will turn out to be af and it will be all over can't wait now to do test on 22nd just so I know one way or the other. 

Gill


----------



## millie123

oh every ache every slight twinge then when you have no symptoms for a few hours you think its all over
and its only six days post transfer, oh how mad, today had accupuncture but in the morning i did a preg test
how ridiculous i knew it was wayyy too early but i couldnt stop myself even though it was too early test on 26th
march, mad i am, but the accupuncture chilled me out, she stuck an extra pin in my head to chill me out. ha, sending 
love to all x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Donski and Julesrules  on your 

Welcome to the thread, Digby, rosnrich, loopyloulou, sw197, Bluegirl1980

Carrioke,  for testing         

Em


----------



## sw197

Thanks for kind advice!  Trying to stay calm......
Hope everyone manages a relaxing (!) evening.


----------



## [email protected]

Hello. I've never posted on a forum before!

I am 38 and enduring the two week wait after my first experience of fertility treatment.

I had ICSI. My ET was Friday 11th March (EC was Weds 9th so it was a 2 day transfer). Test date is next Weds 23rd March.

The wait is very hard to manage, especially as I have never been pregnant before so don't really know what to expect! I rested the first few days after ET and felt bloated and uncomfortable, but tha calmed. Then yesterday afternoon I started to get mild period-like pains which have come on and off since then. This morning I had sharp pains on my lower left side which only lasted half an hour.

Does all this sound familiar? Can anyone advise whether I should feel positive or worried? 

X


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Carrioke, I   that you've had/you have good news this morning.

Gill, Oh yeah - every single twinge, it's driving me nuts  

Millie,  The thought of acupuncture   me.  Pleased it chilled you out though.

Sw197, Pleased I could help  

Bartlebeans, Welcome to Fertility Friends    AF like cramps and sharp pains are very common.  I had my ET last Friday too, my OTD isn't until 25th though.

DH is off work today    I hope he's going to take me somewhere nice  

Love and   to all,

Belle x


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi Girls

Congrats to all all have BFP'sxx

Sending out oodles of huggs to all received BFN's xxxx


I'm now7dp3dt (OTD 25th)..i'm having AF type cramps and feeling really hot all time, my boobs are sore now and again too... i'm hoping all this is normal.. have never had this before with the other times, not as bad.
I'm trying my hardest to stay postive that i get my BFP, but its soo hard.

xxx


----------



## Magoogle

Hope you have a nice day Belle with DH..  

Gemmy, bartlebeans I'm exactly the same (day 9) sending you lots of       

welcome and good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## lmb15

Hey everyone,
This 2ww is awful!! I still feel like af's on it's way. No cramps, just that funny feeling low down. I'm now 7dp3dt. Time is dragging sooooo much! There's no way I'll last till otd at this rate but worried about testing early  .
Anyone got any good distraction techniques??!!
Laura x


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi i am currently undergoing icsi treatment and i amd due to test tommorow 18th march.... Fingers crossed to all and  vibes 
2ww has been terrible and i feel as if af on way!! hopefully stays away.  Laura stay away from poas if you can i done 2 7dp2dt and 9dp2dt and come back ---- and i have been devastated all threw cycle.  and so negative too now thinking it hasnt worked and cryed constantly stay away from them lol.... 
Fingers crossed for every1 
Danielle xxx


----------



## rachel1972

hi sw17 you are taking the same meds as me and i had bfn and no af , so yes the they can stop it hope you are ok
xx


----------



## lmb15

Danielle - good luck for tomorrow  . I'll do my best to stay away from the pee sticks!! X


----------



## larny g

Hey girls

Sorry this is going to be a big me post, just dont know what to do.  Am on the verge of splitting with my husband, was telling him how I feel about everything to do with IVF and he basically said he's had enough and can't cope with me anymore, I wouldn't mind if I was ranting and raving all the time, try not to let it take over my life.

Am devastated, haven't stopped crying since, he said he only went through with it to keep the peace.  Don't know what to do, am so low...........


----------



## Dodders

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me gate crashing this thread I am usually on ff and mm thread but have also been looking on here as I am currently 6 days after 3 day transfer. I haven't had any symptoms really except sore boobs and I am desperately trying to compare to see how I fit and if good or bad signs and I have felt so low for 2 days!! 

On the thread I'm usually on one I'd the girls posted this and it has made me think different and more positive so I thought I'd share to hope some worries similar I have read here goes ..

Hi All - thanks for the welcome messages - it is appreciated! 

I have read all the recent posts and just wanted to say that I have a theory ..... the theory is that we are all driving ourselves   looking for those elusive signs that will tell us ahead of the test whether we have fallen pregnant! 

It is just a shame that, unfortunately, there is no sign at this stage (most people wouldn't know they were pregnant this early or be looking for any symptoms or signs). If there was a definitive symptom/sign don't you think that our Consultants/nurses/friends would tel us what it was??

So we look for symptoms (which are really side effects from the drugs we are either pumping or pressing into ourselves) and then go mad for a while trying to see who else had the same symptoms (and whether they got pregnant or not!). IT IS NOT A SIGN! It is too early to be a sign and every symptom; headaches, night sweats, cramps, spotting, sickness, feeling bloated, sore breasts and the like can be put down to the weird and wonderful process that we are going through (together - thank goodness)

Having done some research on the subject I can confidently say that IVF (and the all the rest) is a crap shoot. I accept that how we are stimulated can be a factor, as can age, FSH levels and the like (and lot and lots of other things) but when it come down to the embryo being transferred back (or the egg being fertilised) that is in the lap of the Gods! Some will stick/fertilse and some won't! I promise that it won't be because anyone worried too much, went for a walk, carried a bag, went back to work or didn't lie down for the whole two weeks - it will be because it just wasn't meant to be!

I wish everyone the very best of luck (statistically it will happen for some) - so I hope it happens for you and for me!

Thinking positive thoughts ('cos it can't hurt to be positive)


----------



## skyline33gtst

Very True!!! Thanks that made me feel better!! fingers crossed for you hun xxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome dodders, Bartles and skyline

i cant remember who was asking about early testing, but if you are thinking of testing early be prepared for it to read either way, on the one hand if you get a bfp you will be sitting thinking is a real bfp or is it the drugs! on the other hand of the scale, if you get a bfn, any positive vibes you have will be instantly drained from you feeling it hasnt worked, this happened to me, one of my cycle/2ww buddies tested early got a bfp and i thought oooh maybe i should i tested from day 9 and got bfn even on day 14 but bloods showed a bfp and hes now almost 3! that said i know how hard the 2ww is, not helped by all the drugs !

larny g     this rollercoaster that is the IVF roadshow is a very tough road to tread isnt it no one can fully prepare you for it, its tough on both partys i will PM you shortly 

meanwhile lots of          to all

Em


----------



## Digby

Larny, I'm so sorry you're having an awful time, just wanted to offer you some good ol' girlie solidarity     Sounds like this is really taking it's toll on you and your DH. Try and be kind to eachother and keep talking.

Dodders, that is a very useful dose of reality! Had helped me keep up the PMA.


----------



## fudgeywudge

Larny, please keep trying to talk to each other.Both yours and DH's emotions will be all over the place.DH might just need a bit of time out from the stresses that IVF puts on us.I'm not very good with words but sending you lots of


----------



## skyline33gtst

Hi Larny, I once read on the net somewhere that it is so stressful on couples undergoing fertility treatment and it can split relationships up, Me and my hubby have underwent ivf treatment for 8 yrs succesfully concieving my DD who is 5 yrs old in 2 days. However that was 2nd attemt and now on 7th attempt find out tommorow fingers crossed. The only advice is i can give you is talk and talk and talk, because some people forget about asking how your other halfs are and it is also very diffuclt for them too.  The stress and strain of them watching you being upset and angry and depressed and happy then sad again so on and so on, and it doesnt matter if yr not ranting and raving they can still see it...... Luckily my hubby is there for a cuddle a slap whatever i need but you must keep talking and spoiling each other....
I wish you all the best and sticky vibes and hope you get a BFP!!! 
Keep your chin up and keep smiling 
Danielle 
xx


----------



## sw197

Rachel1972 thanks
It's my test day tomorrow. Do they just tell you to stop taking progynova and cyclogest if neg?
Last time my af came and I wasn't on the progynova. This was a de 3day et, so by now embies should be 16 days old? So I guess if implanted they should be giving out decent detectable levels by day 14. I find the dpo's really confusing as when you have a de it's been manipulated so much it's hard to know where your real cycle has gone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pati

Hi Ladies,

Have not been on for a few days, maybe I just knew who knows? I am 5 wks today and have started bleeding. I am cramping bad af cramps. It's the same as when I lost the first one back in Sept 09. The clinic just say I have to wait until bleeding stops and test again. My clinic do not offer bloods. This is my 3rd treatment my 3rd bfp and my 3rd loss. I feel so empty. I have been chucking up. Even last night I was sick but I had that last time as well. I just know it's all over. 

I will continue to pray for you all. 

Pati
x


----------



## skyline33gtst

PATI  I bled all the way threw my pregnancy with my daughter and she is 5 in 2days please dont give up hope hun x


----------



## alliwanttoday

I've just been VERY VERY naughty and tested today.  (Should be testing saturday).  Clearblue digital test says "1-2 weeks pregnant".  Just got REALLY excited and then just realised something.  Is this still the HCG trigger in my system giving a false positive?  Does anyone know how long it lasts in your system for? Thank you.  Bad down to earth with a bump.


----------



## skyline33gtst

is it this sat your ment to be testing 19th?? If it is the i would say congratulations on your BFP!!!! HCG trigger will be out of yr system after approx 8 days hun xx congratulations xxx


----------



## carrioke

Hi all,

Larny, It was heart wrenching reading your post. As others have said, it it a VERY stressful and difficult time, and hard on relationships. I have certainly snapped at DH. I think it is hard for them to understand the effects of the drugs on our bodies too.. Also hard if either party feels guilt. Take some time out, maybe a weekend minibreak and talk about how you both feel. Also date again, remembering why you love each so much... I am not sure what else to say, but I hope you both can work through this difficult time. 

Dodders- well said! But I guess we will always second guess ;-)

AFM, we are over the moon as got a BFP today- Have had it since 6dp3dt and its got stonger. We only had 1 embryo viable out of 4, and only had the option of 1 to be transferred, which was a 6 cell, grade between 1 and 2. But it only takes 1. It's also our 1st ICSI. I have had period like cramps on and off and feel tired and had the odd vivid dream, but otherwise no symptoms. It's early days but I just wanted to say it can and does happen, and also a big thank you to everyone's support.

Xxx


----------



## [email protected]

Dodders - thanks for the dose of fresh air there. We are all doing our best and we should congratulate ourselves for holding it together to this stage. I don't know about you but it's been really hard work!

And Carri - you have given me sucha boost! My story is pretty much yours: we only had one embryo transferred, grade 2, first ICSI. I've had period-like cramps, some sharp stabbing pains, tiredness and vivid dreams about things like crab sticks (I've never eaten a crab stick!) and that's all. TOday I also feel really _good_, which is weird!

My test day isn't until next Wednesday though, so I'll just try to carry on truckin'...

Thanks all, and big hugs to those finding this time really hard  xx


----------



## nichola83

hi all,

spent most of morning crying keep getting af pains but come on here and read its common so now i just feel daft 

think im going mad lol had a week off work this week cant wait til monday hoping it will be a good distraction   

congratulations carrioke 

and big hugs    to those with a bfn


----------



## JuDrop

Hi Guys

Good luck to you all.  I am due to test on Monday and the time is starting to drag plus have had low down pains more today than other days.  Starting to get worried now - this is attempt no 4 and one little embryo baby on board.  Tried to be really good and not do alot not even been to work so stress free!  

Has anyone else experienced what feels like stomach muscle pain during their 2 ww - I thought it was down to being constipated due to the drugs but not sure?  Also since around day 8 had weak bladder which always seems to happen and that stresses me too!

Basically Im getting paranoid or am I?

Judrop

Sorry not been on here for a long time and asking lots of questions?


----------



## JD77

My first cycle of IVF failed. I had the blood test yesterday, and they told me it was negative. I start again inabout 6 weeks time, once my body has recovered. Oh well.

I would like to wish everyone expecting their results best of luck.


----------



## fudgeywudge

Carrioke- congrats on your BFP today.
Congrats to everyone else who has had BFP recently too 
Lots of   to others who have had upsetting news    

New to here in past couple of days so still working my way around the site. I'm 7 days post 3dt and have started to get lower backache like when af is due & need to go for a pee a lot more (sorry tmi) apart from that, no other symptoms.Not due to test until 25th but thinking of doing it on 22nd.Never tested early before but this time might make an exception xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

JD77 so sorry to read your news

Danielle, luckygift, mooers, hyperbexy, sw197 and bkuegirl1980  for testing tomorrow          

Larny g thinking of you   

judrop   all the best for OTD      


      


Em


----------



## KP1

Hi,

This is my first attempt at IVF - I am now 4dp5et (1 3aa blast and 2 pre-blasts) put back on monday! understand my OTD is 25th March 2010 - but thinking of testing on 23rd March (10 days after transfer)

Can you add me to the list please!

Good luck everyone!

KP


----------



## rachel1972

hi everyone

sw197 - i had to continue all meds for 2 days and retest and then stopped and started af proper today which is a relief really want to be rid of all the drugs in my body.

have a good weekend 

rachel xx


----------



## polly16

Can you add me to the list please. I am on 2ww for FET and OTD is 26th March. Thank you.

Hello to everyone here.

Hoping we all get our BFPs this month.


----------



## BexyPob

Thanks Holly but sad to report we had a BFN this morning - devasted! We're still determined to keep going and we haven't done anything with genetic and immunology testing yet so I'm going to spend some time on those boards now.  Good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## Angela 3012

Hi 
  Could you add us it's our 2nd attempt,,Our test date is 31st March, we had ET (2 embies) yesterday nurse said they where 2 day and 4 cell Embryos she also said there grade 10 embies ,,dose anyone know what this means cause i see everyone else saying there's are 3/4/5 day blasts   I'm confused lol xx


----------



## LaneyBaby

I'm testing tomorrow!!! IVF using ICSI. Fingers crossed ladies


----------



## skyline33gtst

awwww bad news -----  
thanks every1 
gud luck


----------



## sw197

Congrats and commiserations (?)
Bfn for me as well. Thanks Rachel, they told me to stop drugs straight away, as you say I
Totally get the overwhelming feeling to detox of all drugs and feel like me again. 
You do have a slight feeling of is the test right, but then realise there must be nothing to detect at day 14 if it's neg. I didn't have a trigger shot either as de. 
Don't quite know what I think really! But thanks for everyones help and support.


----------



## skyline33gtst

spoken to hospital and there tuesday... Hopefully start again in 3 weeks but FET this time so may be back in tww in april lol xxx fingers crossed xxx
SW197  soory bout your result too hun.... xx 
congrats to all with BFP's 
And sticky vibes to all 
Danielle 
xx


----------



## BathBelle

Morning ladies,

Gemmy gemgems, Only 1 week to go now  

Mags, How are you today?

Bartlebeans, Crabsticks    Any other weird dreams?

lmb, No distraction techniques I'm afraid.  DH has hidden all of the pee sticks though  

Skyline, I'm so sorry  

Rachel, I'm pleased your AF has finally arrived.  One step nearer to your next tx  

Larny,   How are you today?

Dodders, Thanks for posting that, a bit of a reality check always helps.

Holly, Thanks for the post about testing early.  My clinic is just being mean though making me wait 14dp6dt  

Digby, How are you?

Fudgeywudge, I've never tested early before either but I'm thinking of testing on 22nd too.  

sw197,  I'm so sorry  

Pati, I'm so sorry  

Alliwanttoday, It's looking good    Have you tested again today?

Carrioke, Congratulations    

Nichola, Have you done anything nice in your week off work?

Judrop, I've had lots of stomach pains too.  Not sure if it's the progesterone or something is really happening down there   I just wish we could have a sneaky peek.

JD, I'm so sorry  

KP, Yeah another one with an OTD of 25th  

Polly, Hi  

Hyperbexy, I'm so sorry  

Angela, It means that they are 2 days old and have 4 cells each - this is where they should be at day 2    Different clinic grade in different ways but I am assuming since she is telling you yours are 10s then this is top marks so they're looking pretty perfect    Different clinics do ET on different days dependant on a number of factors (including the number and the quality of embryos).  An embryo usually grows into a bastocyst on Day 5.  Previously I have had transfers on Day 2 and 4.  On this tx I have 2 x Day 6 blasts    I hope this answers you question. 

LaneyBaby, I   tomorrow brings you good news.

AFM - I am 7dp6dt today so I reckon I should be able to POAS tomorrow but I'm going to try to hold out until at least Tuesday  

Had a lovely day with DH yesterday.  He took me out for lunch    I'm feeling really pants today though and really    Not sure why but I didn't sleep well last night as was up three times needing a pee.  The film invention of lying is on sky in 5 mins so I'm going to watch that and see if it cheers me up.  

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## nudge

Morning all - wow it has been busy.  What a lot to catch up on!
Welcome to the torture everyone new..

Belle - hope you are feeling better soon.  If you're like me, its worse when you're on your own.   

Sorry to hear some BFN news.  There are now words... But i completely agree with the detox thing.  Then fill up on redw ine or other goodies you have been depriving yourselves of.

It was my birthday yesterday and OH had a day off so i spent a whole day away from here.  I am becoming completely stir crazy and am convinced it hasn't worked.  I feel like me again before treatment - get the odd twinge/pull in my lower tummy, but nothing else.  Bloating gone.  Never thought I'd want it back but I kinda do.  
Today is 7dp3dt and my sick note is til Wed, but Doc said i could get it extended if I wanted.  Thinking I may go back, though OH will kill me as OTD is Monday after (28th). If I don't carry anything and take it easy,it can't be that bad can it?  

Hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine - who's going for a walk?  Pondering some very light gardening - might sit and pull out little weeds...

hey ho.... chin up everyone


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Nudge,

I only had three days off after transfer (Sat, Sun, Mon) and have been back at work since Tues. I think I would go completely mad if I was just sitting at home! I am sitting at work now - no lifting! - and may as well sit here as anywhere and it takes my mind of it! Happy birthday and I hope you get what you wished for! As for sunshine - where? I've never been so cold! (I'm in London.)

My cramping hsa pretty much gone, as has the bloating, so I know how you feel. My consultant said that both could be side effects of my ovaries settling down after stimulation anyway, so not necessarily something to read anything into.

Belle, no! No more crabstick dreams! Just an absolutely massive weep last night,. Probably the progesterone - or impending period? Who is Aunt Flo anyway? I thought she was a character on Bod...

All BFN friends. Take care of yourselves. You've done so well. xx


----------



## larny g

Hi girls

firstly thank you for everyones kind words and meassages.

Am doing ok today, still think I'm not going to be lucky with cycle, maybe a blessing as definately think it is over with husband, don't think there is any going back now, it's too late.  Very sad right now and don't know what I'm going to do.  Lost my job last year due to severe arthritis, so worrying now about bills and such.  he is also taking the dog with him, so double blow.  Trying to be strong.

Anyway enough doom and gloom from me, praying that all you lovely ladies are doing ok.

My OTD is Monday 21st but I had transfer on the 8th,  is this the right OTD, I thought it was 11 days after transfer, if Monday is correct, then I have a few extra days than I thought.

Well done to all the BFPs and so sorry for everyone who got a BFN.

Lots and lots of love Larn xxxxxx


----------



## nudge

larny - my heart goes out to you. I hope you cand find someway to look after you - surround yourself with good friends and family   

And thanks bbeans for your thoughts - i teach ( and I'm always OTT and v active) and have big leadership role and hubby knows what I'm like bless him - think he's trying to protect me from stress...  but wondering if this stress is worse!  think I might wait til Tues to break it o him, or start gently dropping hints.  

x


----------



## BathBelle

Nudge, Happy belated Birthday    If you are happier back at work, it makes sense to go back next Thursday, so long as you don't overdo it you'll be fine.

Bartlebeans, I forgot all about Aunt Flo on Bod lol  

Larny,    Going through IVF is very stressful on relationships.  Was all of this totally out of the blue?  (Don't answer if too personal). I really hope that you can work it out together. 

Belle x


----------



## lucky gift

Afternoon all

Well it's a BFN for us & we are totally devastated  

 for everyone who's had a BFN this time

 for all those BFP's

And last but no means least   to all those just starting out on the 2ww.


Love &   
                          Lucky xXx


----------



## curleywurley

afternoon ladies.

I havent posted on this thread before but i have been following everybodies comments.

My heart goes out to everybody who had BFN. 

Im on day8 after 3dt, my OTD is 26th March. I've had a few twinges down below and boobies are really sore but nowt else. Im sooo tempted to test early but i dont want to set myself up for a massive fall.

xxxx fingers and toes crossed xxxx


----------



## josnrich

Hi ladies,
So sorry to hear all the bfn.  
Not so tempted to test early anymore. So glad I'll be back to work tomo, hopefully that will distract me.7 days down 7 more to go. 
Good luck ladies. 
Josnrich


----------



## Magoogle

Larryg my thoughts are with you   xxx

for everyone with a BFN   

Belle I'm good, how's u? Had a nice lunch today with my sis and then went and bought pregnancy tests for Tue, soooo tempted to test today but am going to be strong!!!  plus so scared of it being neg - 4 more days to go and DH off the weekend so he can distract me or annoy me (one of the two lol)

Good luck to everyone else 

Mags xxx


----------



## IWTFTM

Hi Holly 

Please add me to your list OTD 28th March. Lots of   for all and lots of baby dust.

Dee xx


----------



## millie123

larny my heart goes out to you just had to write and say that, i hope things get better for you.  sending you
love xxxx 
hugs for those with bfn xx
and kisses for bfpxx


----------



## janetsteps

Hello Ladies!

Sorry I havent posted for a while. DH "fixed" our laptop and it has been a nightmare. I can be merrily typing away and it just jumps back to the previous sentance and keeps on typing there. Its rubbish! OF COURSE its something Im doing not something he has done to the keyboard!! Its doing it now and driving me mad. It takes me so flippin long to tyny, I m so pe anything!!!!!

Larny-Im so sorry to hear everything that you are going through at this already horribly stressful time.     

Congratulations to everyone with BFPS since I last posted, I hope everything continues to go to plan for you all.

Big hugs to those of you who werent so lucky this time xx

Well, we only have to get through this wknd to get to OTD on monday. I have been feeling really nauseous the last 3 days and really tired. Its so tempting just to test but DH having none of it!!! Oh well, finger crossed!!!!

Janet xx


----------



## janetsteps

You will notice the typing error above.......thats what I mean!!! sorry for that xx


----------



## LoopyLouLou

this is my first post but i think that i am going through exactly the same as everyone else.... Its hard going... 

this is our 1st IVF cycle. we had 2 x5 day blastos on 11 Mar so test day is coming Monday.... 

Keep feeling niggles... every time i do now i am texting hubby so he has some idea of how hard it is to put it out of your mind.  and then my mum or his mum will ring and ask how I am ... 

Booboloobas are tender, nipples are a bit itchy  
Feeling heaviness a bit like the painters are coming but who knows... The difficult thing is that there is nothing I can do now but wait... 
Have to test 1st thing Monday and go to work and get on with my day .. hows that gonna work  

Does anyone know... about OHSS... I had it quite bad but it disappeared 2 days after transfer.... is that a bad thing?

Also - if my HPT is negative when might i get my period and will it be BAD 

Try to keep positive... its a much better state of mind..


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya Ladies

Welcome KP1, Angela 3012, DeeSURREY, Polly16, curleywurley

Luckygift, Hyperbexy and Danielle sorry to read your news, take good care

Larny g so sorry to read your post thinking of you     

            


Em


----------



## starkymind

Hi Ladies,


Larny Big    , cant imagine what your going through at the moment hun xx Thinking of you 


Big   s to all BFNs


   to all BFPs


Hello to all our newbies   




Hope everyone's holding up ok? Went to see Lee Evans last night, my cheekbones were hurting afterwards from laughing so much   


Had a moment today as had some brown discharge, stay away   and my (.)(.)s are less sore ?!? Sure our bodies like playing tricks on us   


Staying    though and sending           to all xx 




Have a fab friday night 


Starky xx


----------



## mooers

BFN for me this month, but it is heartening to see so many BFP's on the list, as it reminds me that there is always hope.


----------



## Nikki37

Hi There Everyone.  I'm new to this thread so would you put me on your list please.  ET 18th March, OTD 30th March.  Good look to everyone xx


----------



## Pookychops

Hello,

Can you add me to the list please? I had FET on 15th march and test date is 26th march.

Not feeling too anxious about it at the mo but I'm sure as the week goes on I'll be in the loo every 10 mins checking and googling each twinge/symptom!

Take care all xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning ladies

its a lovely sunny morning here in Yorkshire, a bit cold mind!

Welcome to the thread Nikki37 and pookychops, i have added you both to the list  

lots of    and 

Mooers so sorry it wasnt your time  

Alliwanttoday and Laneybaby so hoping you have the news you  dream of    

Back later ladies

Emxx


----------



## BathBelle

Morning,

Lucky gift, I'm so sorry  

CurleyWurley, Welcome.  Only one week to go now  

Josnrich, Hope work goes okay today and provides you with your much wanted distraction  

Mags,       I hope you have a lovely weekend with DH  

Dee, Welcome.

Millie, Only one for you now too  

Janet, That happens to me on my work laptop.  I've found that my problem is an oversensitive mouse pad thingy (that's the technical name by the way   ) just below the keyboard that if you just touch it slightly as your typing it makes the cursor move all over the place.  I cover mine with a credit card and it works fine then.  Good luck for testing on Monday.

Loopyloulou, Good luck for Monday.  Let's hope you wont find out if your AF will be bad  

Starky, Please you had such a fab time seeing Lee Evans  

Mooers, I'm so sorry  

Nikki, Welcome.

Pookychops, Welcome.

I'm off to see GP in a minute I hope he's going to be kind and give me a sick note for next week.

Larny, How are you today  

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## curleywurley

morning ladies.

im in good spirits today.

This time next week i will know if im going to be a MUMMY!!!
This time in 13 weeks i will be a WIFE to my lovely other half (better half at the moment, since he's been looking after me)

Lets just hope the week flies by

xxx


----------



## BathBelle

Yeah, GP gave me a note  

Holly, It's lovely here in the South West too but it's a bit cold  

Curleywurley, I hope the next week and then the next 12 fly by for you    

Belle x


----------



## larny g

Well they say things come in threes. Lost my husband, my dog and now AF came this morning, so now I have lost my dream.

Over and out

Larny g xxxxxx


----------



## BathBelle

Larny, I'm so sorry    

Belle x


----------



## chinup07

Morning ladies!
  
  I've been offline the last few days taking my mind off things on a trip  to London. Me and DH spent time wandering around the capital, sitting  people watching in coffee shops with hot chocolates and doing a few  touristy things. It was just what was needed for a few days -  have only  been back in Bristol since last night and already back to driving  myself crazy thinking about testing in just over a weeks' time! Think I  need to go away again, but alas back to work next week - just need to be  mindful about taking it steady as it can get a bit stressy at times so  long as I let it. Will be good for keeping the mind occupied again  though!
  
  Symptom-wise, just lots of twinges, constipation (although that's not  unusual as I regularly take iron supplements as recommended by my clinic  which causes this a lot), wind - all the nice stuff!   Also  start feeling quite tired from mid-afternoon onwards, but then again I  guess our bodies take a pounding throughout the treatment cycle so we're  likely to feel low in energy anyway? It's so easy to interpret these  things in any which way depending on mood, eh? I'm off to a football  match in a minute (with a nice warming heat pad on my lower back, as I  think it's still a bit nippy out there and want to keep lower back and  abdomen nice and cosy   ) - that'll keep me occupied for another couple of hours! How are the rest of you keeping your mind off things?
  
  Belle, glad you got your week off work - really helps having a  supportive GP. What are you going to do with it? I'm going to see how work goes next week - if things get  too much I'll go home sick. I've booked Weds afternoon off as annual  leave to break the week up a bit anyway which should help  psychologically too! Just need to think of something nice to do with it   .

  Good luck to all testing today!    
  
  Larny, I am so sorry to hear of your nightmare (understatement) of a  week - it's very difficult to know what to say as words just don't cut  it. Take care of you. xxx    

Em.x


----------



## janetsteps

Larny, big hugs. I'm so sorry xxxxx


----------



## fudgeywudge

Larny, I'm so sorry hun, sending lots of hugs your way.    

                        Fudgeywudge xx


----------



## Magoogle

Larny G so sorry hun xxx 

Lucky gift sorry to hear your news xx

Well I did it bloody tested today and its a big fat BFN, wish I hadn't tested early now and I havn't told DH...trying so hard not to cry!! going to test again on Monday but am convinced it s BFN....

Mags xx


----------



## Emucroc

Hi,

Bathbelle suggested I come and join you ladies as today I had 2 Blastos transferred, treatment we had was ICSI and test date is the 31st March.


Emma xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

just lost a post so apologies if it comes through twice or thrice!

Welcome to the thread Emucroc sending lots of   and  for your 

BathBelle, good news that your doc gave you a note

Larny g there are no words that will make your pain any easier, do lean on your FF if and when you need to     

Magoogle, ooh     lol, sending lots of extra          and     it was just too early for the hcg to be registering

No testers tomorrow so heres a daily dollop of sticky vibes and positive vibes coming up

                  

Emxx


----------



## Catjen

Hi!

Please can you add me? 1st round of IVF with ET of 2 embryos on 18th march - OTD on 31st  

Still a bit bloated and mild cramps from EC on Tuesday but otherwise just feeling really anxious and down at the moment   I know you're supposed to try to feel positive but so scared it won't work.

Back to work Monday so hopefully will snap out of it and back to glass half full girl  

Sending all my love and prayers to you all in 2ww!!

Love Jen xxxx


----------



## Pati

Larny so sorry to hear your news sweetheart. This is such a hard road for us all and pits a hugh strain on relationships. The day before ec my dh packed a bag and told me it was over. Each time we have done tx we have gone to breaking point. Oh honey I'm so sorry xxx 

Afm I did another test today and it confirmed mc. Am so gutted. Spent day with inlaws watching my little niece who was born shortly before my last one was due. I had to walk out at one stage as I just couldn't cope. Anyway sorry I didn't come on to moan. Thank you all for your kind words and support. I send you all sticky vibes xxx


----------



## janetsteps

Pati, I'm so sorry to hear your news, that's heartbreaking that its happened to you again. Sending you so many     

Janet xxxxx


----------



## Catjen

To Pati - I'm so so sorry to hear your news - lots of cyber     your way!

Only 3rd day from ET and can already feel the side effects of cyclogest - breasts have never been this tender - ouch!! Maybe a good sign that they are doing their job?? Lol - will hang onto anything at the moment 

Lots of love

Jen


----------



## Digby

Hi Ladies, 

don't really know who's who yet on this thread but just wanted to say I'm so sorry Larny, I can't imagine how you are feeling. Make sure you keep your family and friends around you, and if possible keep talking to your DH. Perhaps you can find a way forward after the dust has settled. You sound like a very strong person. I'm sure all the ladies on here are here for you.    

Also wanted to say how sorry I was to read Pati's news. What a tough road. I have no idea how some of you ladies keep going, you are all so strong. Thinking of you all.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Em, You're just up the road from me - I'm in Bath    Pleased you had a good time in London and I hope that you don't get too stressed at work next week.  I'm going to have a lazy week next week (I tend to spend most of my time at the moment either eating or sleeping lol). DH is off work on Tuesday so I'm planning on testing then - I know it's a few days early but I will be 11dp6dt so a HPT should be accurate.  I hope you find something nice to do on Wednesday  

Mags, I'm so sorry you didn't get the result yesterday.  I   that it changes by tomorrow.

Pati, I'm so sorry   and you moan as much as you like. 

Emma and Jen, Welcome  

AFM - Had really bad AF like cramps yesterday, thankfully they're not as bad today but they are still there    DH cooking a nice roast beef dinner for lunch then we may go for a stroll in the park   

Have a good Sunday, 

            

Belle x


----------



## nudge

Hi everyone

Sorry to hear more sad news on here.  Pati    and hope you're holding up ok Larny.

Good news Belle at being off - how long have you been off for?  I'm still in 2 minds whether to back for Thurs and Fri or just stick it out til we test at weekend... Good Luck for yours!

AFM - nothing exciting to report, odd achey boobs, odd twinge, one day I feel positive and the next too normal for me to think it could be positive...  have decided all symptoms in my head anyway - I can bring on morning sickness by will - a super power?  I think not!  At the minute being a puppy dog following hubby around whilst he builds us a new built in wardrobe/telly holder etc in the bedroom. (he has a project every IVF - think its his distarction/nesting thing - bless   )  He has day off tomos so we may pop out for lunch.

Sending positive non-neurotic thoughts to all!
N


----------



## mandimoo

Hi, is this how I get added to the 2WW list?  Sorry for my misunderstanding if its not.... anyways, im Mandimoo, ive had ivf with ET this morning, so guess my 2WW starts today.
Were you ladies given the date to have your test on?  I dont know if its because it was a Sunday (clinic was deserted compared to other days), but after the ET my doc told me to lay down for 1/2 hour, and then I could just leave.  So thats what i did, but Ive had no instructions re what to do about the pessaries, when to test... I dont even know if I need to speak to the clinic again.


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Mandimoo, You've come to the right place    That's pretty pants of your clinic not to tell you anything even if they were on a skeleton crew    

What pessaries have they given you? And how many have they provided?  I've been taking two cyclogest a day 12 hours a part since 5 days before ET but different clinics have different protocols and different drugs.  Were you not taking the pessaries before ET?  I'd phone the clinic now if I was you to check exactly what you should be taking.

With regards to testing, again different clinics have different protocols.  Some say do a HPT 14 days after EC and some say 14 days after ET.  Other clinics do blood tests so you don't need to do a HPT. 

Belle x


----------



## mandimoo

hi bathbelle, 
im on cyclogest 400mg, twice a day and started on the day of collection (6 days previous).  i was given 36, and i reckon just over half of them are left.  i will leave a message on the clinic phone for them to give me a call!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi Mandimoo, That's what I'm on too   Hope the clinic phone soon and tell you when you can test. 

Belle x


----------



## Hiyalove

Hi Everybody

Can I join (although late!) you lovely ladies in 2ww?

We had our embryos transferred 17th march and our test date is 28th March.
It our our 2nd attempt but first FET, our 1st IVF was back in October 2004 but sadly didn't work, but positive vibes this time x
It does feel different this time from what I can remember but then it was a different process this time so trying not to dwell on anything.
Plus very understanding GP has signed me off work till April, so trying to enjoy the lack of work stress and send quality time at home with my lovely old man x 

Wishing and sending everybody positive vibes and good luck x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome catjen and Mandimoo
I have added you both to the list on page one, Mandimoo when you find out your OTD from clinic post on the thread and i will add it to the list too

Pati so sorry to read your news sweetheart

larny g thinking of you  

For tomorrows testers, Janetsteps, Loopyloulou and Judrop lots and lots of luck and     for OTD


will catch up tomorrow with you all

            

Love Emxx

Welcome hiyalove welcome to the thread, will pop and add you to the list in a mo 
sending lots of  to you


----------



## lmb15

Wow, it's getting really busy on here! 
Hi to all the newbies.
 for the bfns.
 congrats to the bfps.
 and   to those on the 2ww.

I was very naughty and tested yesterday, which was 12 days post egg collection. I got a BFP!! I know it's very early days, so we're trying not to get too excited but are quietly smiling to ourselves for now. My otd's not till Friday so will wait till then to test again and ring the clinic. Hoping to get my gp to fo hcg levels to make sure they're rising ok .

Good luck to everyone testing this week.

L x


----------



## janetsteps

Hi ladies.

A bit of a me post I'm afraid. OTD tmrw. Have been really positive thinking and even did a sneaky test yest which was a BFP(13dp5dt) inane been knackered and nauseous for last 5 days. Tonight I am a bit crampy and feeling v v nervous. Should I be worried do you think?

Once again sorry it's all me me me.....

Janet


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi Ladies just wondering if you could help..... just done a hpt Couldn't wait any longer got a bfp.not due to test till tues 22. Do u think its real I really hope so don't wanna get our hopes up anymore


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Sorry about the double post stupid phone


----------



## Catjen

Gill fingers and toes crossed for you!

Very stupid question potentially... I had my ET on Friday, and my nipples (sorry TMI?)
are larger (something that has never happened before). I'm on x2 400mg of cyclogest a day - is this just a side effect? Is it too early to be showing symptoms considering my 2 embryos probably haven't burrowed yet (which of course at least one will  )

Oh 11 more days to go (DH doest want me test early!).


----------



## Ali Cachia

Hi!

Here I go again! 

ET yesterday, (20/03/11) 2 blasts. This is possibly the worst bit! 1st time with blasts. 

Good luck ladies. Sending out sticky embie dust to you all.

       

love and light.

Ali xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Morning

Janetsteps      
lots of luck to our other testers today

Catjen sounds like the effects of progesterone to me honey 

Ali welcome to the thread when is OTD  lots of luck

Larny thinking of you

back later
Em


----------



## janetsteps

Morning!!

We got a BFP!!!!!!!!! So so happy! Good luck to everyone else testing today xxxxxxx


----------



## nudge

Congratulations!


----------



## Ali_B

Janetsteps - Big Congratulations to you  

Good luck to everyone else testing today xx


----------



## Catjen

Congratulations Janetsteps!!!!!! Super news 

Thanks Em - I did think that lol 

Xxx


----------



## josnrich

Morning ladies,
Hope everyone is doing well. 
Congratulatios to the bfps  
I'm 10dp3dt today. I tested last night....very late last night and got a BFP on a clearblue digital. Tested again this morning and same thing. I hope its the real thing I'm worried it could be a false positive.  
Could the meds give me a false positive at this time? 
Have a good day ladies
Josnrich


----------



## Ali_B

Josnrich - I also tested 10dp3det and got my first BFP.  I think the trigger shot takes around 10 days to leave your system so I think you can say that this is a true positive!!  Congratulations to you   xx


----------



## emmy4

good luck to everyone on the two week wait! could i be added to the list please. EC 7th March,  ET 9th March and test date 30th march. I have to wait an extra 3 days as i have to take HCGx3 after ET due to a bleed before my test date on my last IVF. This is my 5th go!  
My first IVF with icsi i got a BFP and i now have a beautiful daughter aged 4! My last 3 goes were all BFN.X


----------



## Chattasil

Wow congratulations on all the BFPs this is a lucky thread    

So sorry for all those that received BFNs, it is the most horrible feeling but time is a good healer onwards and upwards.

I am due to test Friday but think I may test 1 day early as I am on immune medication so will need a new prescription when I get my BFP   

Can I ask all those ladies who have received a BFP, did your boobs stop hurting? Mine werent too painful but they same to feel normal now and I am worrying that this is AF on the way xxxx


----------



## josnrich

Thank you Ali B.  
I still can't believe it....
Chattasil - My boobs hurt all the way from when I was in the middle of taking my injections. It calmed down about 4dp3dt but got even more painful from 8dp3dt. Same thing with my stomach, it was huge after ec but went down around 4dp but Its regained momentum again to being big and feels very tight. I also had cramps for 3 - 4 days after transfer. But none at the moment, just a twinge or two. In all of this I'ce convinced myself its the drugs. My guard is up until the blood test. 
Sorry for going on and on. Hope it helps.

Good luck ladies
Josnrich


----------



## BathBelle

Morning Ladies,

Janetsteps, Congratulations    

Congratulations also to our early testers Josnrich, Gill and lmb    

You've all got me thinking now that maybe I should test today.  I'm 10dp6dt today so a HPT should be accurate but I promised DH I wouldn't test until tomorrow (OTD Friday).

Nudge, You are so lucky having a handy husband.  My DH hates DIY and will do anything he can to avoid it.  

Hiyalove, Welcome.  I love the name by the way - it made me giggle  

Catjen, My nipples have got bigger   it's a good sign.

Ali, Welcome.  Well done on getting to blasts   they stick for you.

Emmy, Welcome.  

Chattasil, When you get your BFP, how long do you take the prednisoline for?  

Not sure how I'm feeling today    I think (.)(.) slightly bigger and more blue veins, nipples slightly bigger and maybe a bit darker - I wish I'd taken a picture of them before tx started!  Keep flashing them at DH but he just agrees with whatever I say at the moment    Still feeling sick but not been sick yet.  Keep checking to see whether I can test metal, but I can't.  This is driving me mad - roll on tomorrow when I will know one way or the other!

Love to all,

Belle x


----------



## mandimoo

Hi, just updating with my test date me 1st april, 5pm.... they want the 1st of the day.  Now I'm worried the hormones might wear out during the day...


----------



## Emucroc

Hi all,

just thought I would join in on the symptons chat.

I had ET on saturday, it's so hard to know whether the symptons are good or just AF coming, I have a slight dull ache in my stomach but I also have a lower back ache?? And of course, my boobs are well sore but they have been like this since I started the meds.

Hope everyone is feeling ok?

Lots of love to all.

   that it will work this time.

Emma xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

welcome emmy and Ali

Janetsteps  on your 

Mandimoo this thread is for testing dates 1st to 31st March, there is an april one which you will be better fitted to perhaps and there are several ladies testing on there on the 1st April as the threads are locked on the last day of the month, if you prefer to stay here thats fine, but the link for the new thread for April test dates is below

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259017.0

Regarding trigger, it depends on how much you have in your injection, most should be gone from your system by 10 but to play safe it can be up to day 14 from day of trigger, so safely 12dpo/ec should give a truer reading for those in doubt
Back later to catch up with more news

Em


----------



## Angela 3012

Firstly Congratutalions on the   xx

 on the  

And    for those on  

My case is a bit different but very similar lol well hears my question I was on Menopur injections from 2nd Mar too 14th Mar then 14th Mar at 9pm i took my Trigger injection (ovitrelle 250 microgram) EC for sis in law was Tues 15th and ET was Thur 17th for me then i started Cyclogest pessaries on Sat 19th,,,Dose any of the medication I've been on contain HCG and is it natural for my (.)(.) and lower down (TMI sorry)  to be feeling really tender/sore today xx


----------



## smw

Hi all I havnt posted on here much this time, last time I was always on here! Been following the thread though.
Congrats to all bfp.
A bit of a me post Iv bin ok this time my first ivf I was nervous and reading every Ache and pain and bleed on day 24 of cycle  9 dp2dt, but still got bfp but lost it.
I'm now on day 26 day8 of 5dt.
No signs yet keep thinking boobs a bit sore sore but not sure Ian achy in my legs like iv done to much exercise had anyone else had it?
It's so tempting to test early may hold out til wed.  
Good luck to all those testing and to all those still waiting stay strong and don't read to much into pains as anything can happen x


----------



## Martha Moo

Angela

In answer to your question the Otrivelle will have contained the HCG, therefore atm if you tested it could be a positive from the otrivelle injection

Hope that answers your question honey

Em


----------



## Angela 3012

Thanks Holly it dose answer our Question,, Sis in law wants to test as soon as she possibly can  (she's got ants in her pants lol) but i'm gonna be the     and stop her cause she needs me to pee for the test lol,,now i can tell her we can't till the 27th that's 14 days after my injection and 10 days after ET  thanks again FF is an amazing site,,lov it xx


----------



## Wakey

Hi all

Congrats on all the BFPs and commiserations for all the BFNs.

Larny - I'm so sorry that things have been so awful for you.  Does your clinic have a counselling service?  I have had some treatment on the NHS, and the counsellor there is still available even when people aren't having treatment any more at the NHS hospital.  I went through a really bad patch with work and family relationships when I was in the middle of IUI and had several sessions of counselling then.  It was really good to be able to talk to someone completely neutral.  I've been back a couple of times since, when things have started to feel like they're getting on top of me and I've found it really useful.  It would be great if you could persuade your husband to go with you, but even if you can't, it might still help.

I'm just trying to keep positive at the moment.  Had ET on 12th March but not meant to be testing till 30th.  I'm thinking I might be able to test next Sun, but not sure.  At the moment, got a bit of a headache, which could be indication of AF, so may not make it till then anyway.  Have moments where I'm totally convinced it hasn't worked.  Just got to keep hoping and praying.


----------



## dawnp

well done to all the BFP's 
  to BFN's

I have not been on for a bit.  How is everyone doing/coping with the waiting then?

I feel like i am going nuts.  we had ET on 13 March and can test on 30 March.  I am convinced its not worked as have had so many knockbacks i am scared about getting up my hopes.  Not had any symptoms of either AF or any cramps that would indicate BFP.  Just feel pap at the moment   

xx


----------



## fudgeywudge

Hi Ladies,
Congrats for those with BFPs
  for those with BFNs
Afraid I've had a bit of a wobble today.There were lots of tears this morning after I did my pessary as there was some blood there(sorry tmi).Haven't told DP yet but have decided to test tomorrow.Have had af symptoms for past 3-4 days so am fearing the worst.Am   with every part of me but if it's meant to be then it will be, fudgeywudge xx


----------



## dawnp

aww fudgeywudge, could it be implantation bleed symptoms for AF are very similar arent they (even though I have never gotten that far).

I really hope and pray you are though.


----------



## [email protected]

Poor fudgeywudge. What a lot you've been through! You are so strong. Sounds like the bleeding could be implantation? Have you experienced it before?

Larny, if you're still reading these, I hope you are ok. Maybe what has happened has happened for a reason, you never know. I'm sorry if that sounds stupid. I hope you get the support you deserve. xx

dawnp, how am I coping with the waiting? Going MAD. OTD is on Wednesday and I am trying to work which is impossible because all I can think about is whether this dull ache I am feeling in my lower abdomen is good or bad. I felt sick all weekend but haven't gone off coffee, I have been a total emotional wreck, sobbing like a baby, and my boobs don't hurt much. I have no idea what it all means, if anything!

someone should write a book about this!

Well done all BFPs!   You give us hope. BFNs - I hope it's still a relief to get an answer, at the very least so that you can treat yourself to a nice big slurp of wine. If Wednesday is bad news for me, that's what I'll be doing I think.  

Anyone else testing on Wednesday?

xx


----------



## Nick734

Hi All 

Please could you add me to the list, I had egg collection on the 9th March, we only had two eggs and only one of them was viable for ICSI, on the 11th March we had the one embie transferred and I'm just     that it has worked.  My OTD is on the 23rd March.

I've only joined FF today but have been reading through this thread, and it has been really helpful.  So many congratulations to all you with BFPs and lots of   for those with BFNs

AFM - well I'd convinced myself that the treatment had not worked as I have had terrible cramps for the whole of the last week and therefore thought that AF was coming, it's only since I've read this thread that I've found that this could be a good sign!!  I've had very sore boobs pretty much since the day of ET, and my husband tells me that my sense of smell has gone into overdrive (usually I have a terrible sense of smell, but now apparently I'm complaining about the slightest whiff!!) 

Good luck to everyone 

Nick x


----------



## [email protected]

Hi Nick,

You are in the same position as me - one embie transferred on 11th after EC on 9th (four eggs, one immature, one didn't fertilise, one stopped dividing). Test date is Wednesday.

How are you going to get through tomorrow? I'm just praying the niggling pains I'm having don't turn into bad news. Sense of smell thing is funny! Different is good I think!

Good luck all.    

xx Bartlebeans


----------



## Nick734

Hi Bartlebeans

I'm really not sure how I'm going to get through tomorrow, in fact I was just on the telephone to DH and have been trying to persuade him that we should test early and do it tomorrow instead - but we'll see I'll try and be good.  

I saw that we have the same test date so I'll keep my fingers crossed for both of us, and I hope that your niggling pains are a good sign.

Love and Luck to all

Nick x


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks Nick. Your DH is right. Wait til test day! I panicked last Friday and tested early and felt utterly bereft for the rest of the evening. Totally stupid as it was too early to show I hope.

Niggling pains come and go. Hope they go more than come!

Good luck all. xx


----------



## Magoogle

Hi Guys

Just to let u know I got a BFN....gutted but anyway thankyou for all your support and well wishes...Time to call it a day and face reality that 5th time It ain't going to work both financially and emotionally!!!! Good luck to everyone else and thanks again...

Mags xx


----------



## chinup07

Mags, am so, so sorry to hear your news. We've agreed this has to be our final cycle too, so know how you've pinned those hopes on this.

Be kind to yourself and all the very best with whatever comes next.

x


----------



## BathBelle

Mags, I'm so sorry   

Belle x


----------



## Catjen

I'm so so sorry Mags

Jen xxx


----------



## larny g

OMG is someone trying to punish me?  Had my bloods done today, the nurse phoned this arvo and said "well it's not a negative, if your hcg levels are above 5 then we conside rthat a positive".  Mine was 14.8 .  I have had AF since saturday, was light brown colour, now bit darker and had a bit of a clot (sorry TMI)>  I stopped meds saturday, even though I wasn't sposed to test till today, have i mucked it up?  Also had a beer.  What have I done? 

So sorry for me post.  Is there still a chance?

To all the ladies who have offered support, I have been reading your struggles and really feel for all the BFNs and congrats to all the BFPs.

Still feeling very negative and dont think this end up good but who knows.  I can't be that unlucky in life all the time.

Lucky Larn xxxxx


----------



## nichola83

hi ladies,

larny: i have got everything crossed for you hope it really is a bfp u deserve it xxx

really think im gonna get AF got all my usual symptoms but 10 days early gutted im still hoping that it wont come though.


----------



## MrsBurger

Hello everyone

This is my first ever post,  am new to FF.  We had our first cycle of IVF and egg collection on 11th March and had one embryo transferred on 14th March so testing on 31st March.  Can you please add me to the list? 

I am really nervous,  especially today as I have been getting stomach cramps.  Good luck to all of you 

Sarah xx


----------



## lmb15

Fudgeywudge - I really hope it's implantation bleeding. Or, another thing - are you doing the pessaries up the front? If so, that can cause irritation and bleeding. Best of luck for tomorrow.
L x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hiya ladies

Larny g, oh wow what a rollercoaster, thinking of you
dont worry about the beer hun, think how many people would have more than that ordinarily without even knowing they may be pg

Nuttysarah and Nick734 welcome to the thread

I think we need an injection of 

                      

loopyloulou and Judrop hope you are both ok

Magoogle sorry to read of your bfn   

danielastella and gill1986 OTD tomorrow  ladies

Sending my usual burst of

                 

Emxx


----------



## LoopyLouLou

Larny G - keep it together just in case there is a chance, I cant begin to imagine what you are going through.  But we are all supporting you ...

Janetsteps congratulations on your BFP.  I can work out the emoticons so my post looks very dull'

And to all the BFPs that have gone before and gave us hope 

I really feel for all those that didnt get the result you wanted but dont give up .  The best thing i did was carry on as usual sitting at home thinking all day wasnt good for me ,

    

Today was my test day and we are very happy as we got a BFP.  i know its early days but this is just the beginning i hope.

I was up at 2am having to pee and then couldnt get back to sleep again.  Finally made it through to 0530 and got my first ever BFP.

To some up my TWW...
tender boobaloobas, nipples seemed more protuding, itchy skin, niggles and occasional cramps on both sides.
Very tearful on Saturday so treated myself to a glass of wine to help me feel like me again.  Defo helped me feel better. 

Bit of a nightmare as when i called the clinic with my result at 0910 and left a message didnt get a call back til midday and was then advised that i needed to get my next presrciption of cyclogest from my GP.  I work in London, GP near home and only one left for tonight.  Finally got it sorted though but please be aware that you need to keep taking it if you get a BFP.


After ET my OHSS disappeared... i took this as a bad sign but it appears that it wasnt so dont give up hope if you are feeling normal.

Will keep on supporting you lovely ladies -     to you all


----------



## Nikki37

Hi All

Congrats to all who got a BFP and    to those who weren't so lucky this time.

This is my 3dpet and I just feel normal.  Is that a bad sign? All I know is it's driving me mad.  Just want some sign.

Any way 3 days down and 10 to go.

Good luck all

Love Nikki x


----------



## BathBelle

Morning Ladies,

Looopyloulou, Congratulations.

Larny, Try not to worry about having had a beer or not taking the progesterone.  Loads of people drink not realising they're pg and go on to have healthy and happy babies.  Also most people don't take progesterone the clinics are just extra cautious with us.  Are you having your bloods taken again today to make sure the're rising?

NuttySarah, Welcome.

AFM - I tested this morning and it was a BFN     I know it's a bit early but 17dpo should be plenty to detect on a HPT, I'll keep testing til Friday (my OTD) but I'm not expecting the result to change     

Belle x


----------



## nudge

Morning everyone
so sorry belle and mags - know how hard it is. Look after u and OH.  
Congrats to loopy. You've made me feel a bit better for losing my ohss and made me thinkk it may be ok to go back to quiet work days.
AFM- felt v negative but no AF yet and felt sick last night but who knows. Wish i could stop analysing! Picked up a pee stick last nightat tesco but put it back. Don't need temptation! 
Hope everyone is holding out ok.


----------



## AFLAO

Morning BathBelle,

I just read your post and wanted to say sorry about your test. I do think you may be best just waiting until your OTD now. I'm not sure what 'opd' is? However, maybe day 11 is a 'little early' (esp. as some embryos may like to take their time getting comfortable - when I did my test 5yrs ago on the OTD, I got a super faint line, and bleed on the tissue-wipe, but still a good outcome).
So, I'm sending some optimistic dust and  your way and hoping you hang in there until then.

Spelthy xx


----------



## smw

Iv bin naughty and tested early day 27 8 day after 5 day transfer very faint line, so now not sure wot to think cud this b trigger still in me or is just a early bfp, promised Dh I wudnt get disheartened but it's sooooo hard. No pg symptoms


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hi Girls

Sorry i haven't posted on here much... 

Congrats to all have had BFP's xx
Sending oodles of huggs to all those with BFN's xx

AFM...i'm going insane with all this waiting.. this is my 3rd and final shot at this and i've never felt so on edge with it.  I'm 12dp3dt, on Friday and Sat i had horrendous AF pains which also effected my legs (endo related).. had slight spotting on Sat night and stoopidly i tested on the sunday morning and it was a BFN which i know was far too early.  I haven't had anymore spotting since which i'm hopefull is a good sign.  I'm praying that i will have a BFP when i test on Friday morning.
My parents live overseas, have done for 12 years and shes flying home today to be with me for moral support as we know this is my last time.

xxx


----------



## newyork374

hi Dee my names Nicola and im on my 3rd icsi treatment and in my 2ww....just noticed my test date is the same as yours!!!!!I,m going insane i think...analysing everything 24/7.We are at the lister clinic and had 2 embryo,s put back last wednesday,5 day transfer,v dissapointed as we were assured they would be at blastocyst stage and were also charged for this but they were at the stage just before and we hade none to freeze :-Hope your doing well x


----------



## Janey2011

Hi Holly, I'm on dreaded 2ww , had ICSI and test date is 27th march.  
I am 11dp2dt and I gave in to temptation yesterday, hpt said pregnant, and again today! OMG could this be true or a  false positive,  had trigger shot on 7th march (15 days ago),
Xxx


----------



## nudge

Hi again

Janey - I'd take everything positive as a positive but also with a pinch of salt - does that make sense?  My OH said last night enjoy the moments and I think he's right but just try not to let yourself go OTT   

I've just got signed off til Monday - OTD - only an extra 1/2 days from my original sick note but now feeling v guilty like a true skiver!  But its not just about me - OH too - and he would really like me to chill more to give em every chance- little does he know I'm just going mad!  Spose in 10 years time I ain't gonna look back and say "oohh wish I'd gone back for those 2 days!"  (Who'm I trying to convince eh?)  Prob gonna test on Sunday tho - that'll be 17dp3dt.  Gotta be right by then - whatever it is.
Belle - how you holding up?  Keep   

xx


----------



## Emucroc

Hi Nudge,

Just thought I would say I have been signed off too for over 2 weeks and also feel like a bit of a skiver but at the end of the day, we need to give the embies every chance.

Had ET on sat, 2 blastos, been feeling fine except yesterday I started to get a lower back pain and dull cramping, thought AF was on its way and thought it was the end already, today the cramping isn't really there just feel a weird..... can't really describe it but I woke up really hot and dizzy!!

Hope you are feeling ok?

Lots of love,

Emma xxx


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

Hi,

Just a quick message for Janey.  I used to work in the medical department for Serono who produce gonal-f (FSH) and cetrotide.  I can assure you that you won't have anything left from the trigger shot after 15 days.

Congrats


----------



## nudge

Thanks emucroc -feel better I'm not alone.


----------



## Janey2011

Thank you so much Fiona, just didnt want to hope too much, 

This is our second try at icsi and cycle has been so different this time round, feeling completelly different. Af came much earlier last time and i didnt feel any syptoms at all. This time, had af pains pretty much everyday sice day 5pt, sore bb, eating more and some stabbing pains around day 7/8, and feeling really tired the last day or so.  Really hope this lasts, i know its still early days. 

 XXX


----------



## fiona in welwyn gc

I will be watching out for your posts Janey - If you want reassurance, the blood test is the way to go, but it isnt for everyone


----------



## [email protected]

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! 

Sorry. Just had to let that out.

Hope everyone out there is managing today. Big love to all BFN friends. I may be one of you tomorrow.  

WELL DONE to all BFPs! What an achievement!

AFM, today I feel really... well! I don't know whether it's adrenaline or what? Also, I feel a bit woozy, so I don't know what that's about. No cramps today yet. Lots yesterday afternoon. Skin really good and no PMT zits. Going to the cinema tonight to try to get through the evening. What are you up to Nick?

Interestingly, it seems many people experience quite severe cramps after ET that then fade. I think this may well be the body recovering from all the drugs and stimulation. Personally, I will remember this for next time.

Take care all. Over. Barts xx


----------



## Chattasil

Ahhhh help !!!! Period due today and had some beige discharge and a bit of brown string so I gave in today and tested. I am due to test Friday which would be 16dpec on a 5dt. I had my trigger shot two weeks  ago yesterday - so over 14 days ago.

I decided to cave in and test and used two different clearblue. 1 was a faint positive and the digital read 'pregnant - 1-2 wks' which is correct as I would be 4wks today.

I do not know what to think as this happened on my 2nd treatment and I had an HCG level of only 25 and then nothing two days later.

Has anyone had any darker discharge who has there BFP? XXX


----------



## Nick734

Hi

Congrats to Janey and other BFPs that's fantastic news.  

Bartlebeans keep being strong - only one more day to go until your test - good idea going to the cinema tonight!! 

I had a terrible day yesterday - for the first time through this process I felt completely overwhelmed and ended up in tears on DH - given that I'm not really prone to tears and so he's only seen me cry once over the last 11 years I thought he dealt with it quite well!! 

Anyway I'm afraid I caved in a tested this morning - 11dp2det and got a BFN,  Have to test again tomorrow on the official test date and have a hospital appointment for the blood test at 9am - but I don't think we've got there this time round - oh well there's always next time!  So still really tearful today but the puppy's doing a really good job of comforting me whilst DH is at work! 

Bartlebeans I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you tomorrow, and good luck to all the others who are testing in the next couple of days. 

Love Nick x


----------



## Janey2011

Hi nick, I had 1, 2day  embryo transferred on the 11th march, and the hosp told me to test on the 27th, just wondered why there is 4days difference between us? Any ideas? 

I'm keeping everything crossed for you , and bartlebeans,    blood test is positive. 

X Jane


----------



## chinup07

Barts, I get confused with all of these different timescales floating around too! My clinic has told me to test 14 days after our 2 day ET, which I guess for you would be half way between what your clinic has given you and the date Nick was given! No wonder we all get concerned about doing the right thing when there are such differences in protocols!   

Barts, all the very best for tomorrow. Nick, just hold out 'til tomorrow - it's not quite over yet, so a bit of this   and a bit of this needed right now....   

I'm currently 9dp2dt and now starting to drive myself round the bend   knicker-checking. I'm determined not to test early - for one thing DH would probs kill me, but it's sooo difficult so can definitely sympathise with the need to give in!! I seem to be peeing a lot, but it could be due to the state of my nerves (!), or just the plain fact that I'm trying to get through those 2 litres of water each day (which is a nightmare when you've meetings to duck in and out of all the time!!!). 

Hope everyone's being kind to themselves.

xxx


----------



## Ali Cachia

Hi,

Am very hormonal today.

Went in for blood test to check progesterone levels, Clinic told me 2wks from et. so thats the 4th april.

progesterone getting to me already.

they said they'd only phone if dose needs adjusting so I guess no news is good news. I find it difficult to believe my progesterone is low! As I had to have a good cry when I got home, 

Oh well..... Tomorrows another day.

Good Vibes to everyone.

Am think if you Barts and Nick   

Love and Light.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Yemmi

Hello, please would you add me to the March list. Following a 3rd round of ICSI, my test date is 30th March. 8 days and counting!


----------



## goinginsane

Can i be added to the list.

I had ec on 9th March and Et on 11th march, with a test date of 25th March.

this is our first attempt at ICSI.  I have been reading this thread since the 11th march.  I am now driving myself insane looking for any possible symptom and then wondering if it's just the progesterone. (sore boobs, headache and bloated)  However i have just spotted a slightly brown discharge (sorry TMI) it has made me feel sick to the stomach. Hoping it's not the beginning of AF.    I think it's too late to be implantation bleeding so I am feeling very down and disappointed.  Trying to be positive but think it's taken it's toll now.  I have promised my dh we will wait until friday.  So now i guess I am on constant knicker watch.

enough about me, congratulations to everyone who have had BFP and my thoughts go out to those where it just hasnt worked out.  It is such an emotional time for everyone.  

S x


----------



## Ali Cachia

I can't believe they phoned! saying it's 'significantly lower' than they'd like and to go in tomorrow to collect some gel to increase the prog level.

Oh well. 10/10 for thoroughness.

I asked him if it could make a difference to the outcome, he tried to re-assure me. please pray for my Embies.

I'll keep you posted.

Early night for me. might actually sleep!!!!!!


----------



## Catjen

Oh Ali! All positive vibes going out to you and your precious Embies    

xxxxx


----------



## Emucroc

Oh Ali,

Fingers crossed for you, sending lots of     

Catjen,

Hey hows things going?  haven't spoken for a few days?

XXX


----------



## Catjen

Get Emma!

So so - emotional rollercoaster isn't it! Was told they couldn't freeze any embies yesterday so got a bit tearful but was promptly told by DH that we wouldn't need them anyway as it was going to work this time which perked me up! 

Feeling a bit low again today - 1 week to AF and feel like I would any other month - cramps and all. Hope it's just the progesterone or embies settling into their new home!  (.)(.) still really tender which is def the drugs I think! How are you doing? Are you going to test early or wait?

DH wants me to wait but don't know if I can lol 

xxxxx


----------



## Mrs_L

Evening ladies,

Congratulations to all of the  
 to all of the  
   to all of us on  

Cant believe I've only got 3 more sleeps to go until OTD, my DH is being   ...bless him.

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow     

Katy x


----------



## Emucroc

Hey Jen,

Bless ya but I know exactly how you feel in more ways than one!  

We too didn't have any frozen, which I was gutted about cause if it deosn't work this time, then we will have to wait 6 months again, last time we moved our wedding forward so had that to look forward to and occupy us!!

I too have been feeling crampy with a lower back pain the last couple of days and today I felt really weird when I woke up, dizzy and hot??  Don't want to read too much in to it though!!  (.)(.) too are very very sore but like you, I think its the meds, they've been sore pretty much since I started.

I'm not really sure when my AF is due, how do you work it out? Where are we in our cycle? Sorry to sound dumb.

I'm not sure about testing early, I'll see how I feel last week, last time I did cause I was sure it hadn't worked, my schedule says the 30th March but they wrote down after ET the 31st so I am going to call them tomorrow to check.

I know its hard but please try not to get too low but it is so so hard.

Kepp in Touch

Emma xxxxxxx


----------



## Emucroc

Hey Katy,

Wow you must be getting so excited?  Not long know,       to you. xxx

I see you are at Bourn Hall, are you Cambridge or Colchester?  We too are at BH, we started off at Cambridge then ended up at Colchester as its nearer to us, don't you think they are just amazing?  Did you see them on bang goes the theory last night?

Anyway good luck for the next few days, keep in touch.

Emma xxxxx


----------



## Catjen

Lol! Emma I just asked the EXACT same question on another thread! I was told 2 weeks after EC but drugs will delay perhaps due to giving Embies a chance to get comfy!

Dizzy too - but more cold (could be because window is permanently open for the cats to avoid our puppy!). Think I'm going to stay strong and not test! Let me know they say tomorrow.

xxxxxx


----------



## Mrs_L

Hey Emma,

I'm feeling excited and scared all at the same time    and to be honest, even a little crazy    lol.

We are at Cambridge as we live literally 10 mins from Bourn (very lucky). I'm just watching Bang goes the theory actually on BBC iPlayer as I missed it last night and my mum told me about it earlier    

They are totally amazing, everyone is so nice and helpful all the time 

How are you finding it all so far?

Katy x


----------



## Emucroc

Ha ha Jen,

Glad I'm not the only one not to know then! ha ha.  Ok so that would mean my would be next Monday the 28th, hopefully we won't need to know.

Try and keep strong and yes I'll let ya know what they say. 

Emma xxxxx


----------



## Emucroc

Wow Katy, you are close!!

Cambridge is about 2.5 hour drive for us and Colchester is only 1.5 at the most so much nearer but still a long journey for us.

The program was really good, Mr Matthews was on there, he did my EC last Monday, was a lovely bloke.  

Not really sure how i'm feeling this time round, feel a bit crazy at times too, every twinge, cramp etc, it makes you think doesn't it?

I will be      for you.

Take care and lets hope for a great outcome.

Emma xxxx


----------



## LoopyLouLou

To all those lovely ladies that are fighting the urge to POAS.  

I waited until 15 days after my trigger shot (ovitrelle) and which was one day before i was supposed to and was expecting to get a BFN.  I wanted to get it out of the way on Sunday so that I had all day to get my head around before doing it again on Monday morning before schlepping on the train to work and carrying on life as before. 

To my surprise I had a BFP on Sunday which was followed another one on MOnday - my official day to test.  

If anything in the last few days i have felt more normal than before which i think goes to show that its all in my head!  

    to all those testing tomorrow. 

Hope this is some help...


----------



## Mrs_L

Hey Emma,

Yes, very close, thankfully, so I haven't had to take too much time off work for appointments etc. as I work in Cambridge also, my DH on the other hand works in Milton Keynes so has had to make time up etc. but it's ok, we are just very grateful to be able to receive treatment from such a fantastic clinic, where it all began in fact, in 1978 lol.

Thank you for your   for me, I too will be   for you.

   and     for us all on the dreaded  

Katy x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Welcome to our new Ladies

Ali you may be better on our April Board as this board runs for ladies testing until 31st March

Just wanted to pop in and post to say  to tomorrows testers Bartlebeans and Nick734 everything crosse for you both

lots of sticky vibes and        

Em


----------



## poopa

Hi

I had by EC on 11th March and ET on 16th March, 1 egg put back at blacoyst stage. I've been told to test on 25/3/11, 2 weeks after EC. I'm a bit confused as some of you lovely ladies have to wait longer to test??

I gave in today and did one of those clearblue tests that can be used 4 days before your due and it came back negative   Has anyone else ever tested early and had a negative and then had a positive?
My mind is going crazy, I have stomach cramps and feel sick in the mornings but don't know if i'm imagining it all!! The clinic were really happy with my little egg and said it was a really good one and my chances were high. Just don't know what to think xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi poopa

Different clinics have different guidelines, 14 days post EC is early to test, if you think about it af wouldnt be due at this stage in a normal cycle

My clinic tests 14 days post EC but they do test with bloods not a peestick
When i had my first cycle i tested from 9 days past 2 day ec, and tested bfn even on day 14 post ec i tested bfn but the bloods brought back a hcg of 109! 

Dont give up yet sweetie it may well change          


Em


----------



## josnrich

Hello ladies, 
Hope everyone is well. 
Congratulation to all the BFPs.   for BFNs. 
Just thought I would update you ladies, got the blood test results and it was positive with 74 iu. 
Good luck everyone. 

Josnrich


----------



## [email protected]

Hi all. BFN for me today   Absolutely gutted.

A man told me to "cheer up love" when I was walking for the train. I said "you don't know what's going on in my life. I've had some bad news today" and he said: "you deserve it".

I cried all the way to work.

Good luck everyone else! Keep going!   

 Barts xx


----------



## [email protected]

P.S. Bloke at work behind me now talking about his girlfriend who is pregnant with twins. Could today actually get any worse?


----------



## blondieh

Hello i'm Blondie i have a test date of 28th which is my birthday  i don't even feel pregnant so i already think it's a no  good luck to all those testing today xxxxxx


----------



## Hiyalove

Afternoon Ladies,

I am so sorry Bartlebeans, I just want to give you a big hug x


----------



## nudge

So sorry bbeans. What a bleep of an idiot! Think karma one day its gonna bite him in the bum. Sending you lotsa hugs cos i know words don't cut it.  
look after u and each other x


----------



## Nick734

Hi Barts 

I'm sooo sorry to hear you got a BFN too - As for that bloke, well clearly an idiot and one clearly with emotional development issues too if when he puts his foot it all he can do is attack.  I really think this says more about his mental ability than anything else.  Just remember when you're feeling this down - at least you're not him (or worse his girlfriend!!). 

I know you're gutted, as I'm feeling exactly the same myself (blood test has just confirmed BFN for me too), but I'm trying to think that this will now up both our chances of success next time - they'll have worked out exactly what medication we need next time to get more eggs in the first place,  so we'll get more that fertilise,  and next time will be the magic number for both you and I.  

In the short term - the advantage is that we can each have a large glass of wine tonight and we no longer have to use those wretched pessaries!! 

Take care of yourself and stay in touch - hopefully I'll see you back in this forum when we're both on our next 2ww. 

lots of    

Nick x

PS - hope at least the film was good last night 
pps - my puppy's a Vizsla


----------



## Emucroc

Hey Catjen,

Just to say, test date is the 31st March so not a day early unforunately.  Hope you are feeling well today?

My thoughts are with you all who have got a BFN today,     and     for those who are testing tomorrow.

Def think mine is over as still have cramps, lower back pain and now a pain in my hips.  Still a long way to go though for me.

Emma XXXXX


----------



## Ali Cachia

Hi ladies,
Went to clinic and they prescribed very high dodes of prog. Unfortuanately loads of chemists didn't have it, the clinic didn't either, so have to wait until friday for it to arrive!!!! Luckily I still have some cyclogest from my last attempt in November so they said to use that until the gel arrives. That's good! So glad I never throw anything away !!!!

I actually feel quite ok. It was low!! 24.something. ( that's 8 in american talk) but was told by 3 different nurses that at this stage  it's the embryo quality that's more important and we've caught the prog. level in time to make a difference.      

I went for a pub garden lunch! It was yummy ( mineral water of course!!!!!) But that sunshine feeling on my face was heavenly.

Got home, feel asleep on the couch and dreamt I'd had a glass of wine!!! Woke up feeling like I'd been naughty!!lol!!

Thank you so much for all your lovely positive vibes, thoughts and encouragement.

I hope you're all keeping your spirits up ( Arrrrrhhhhh!... Why can't i stop thinking about alchohol today!!lol)

Keep the faith ladies. With all my love, prayers and      heading your way.

Love and light


----------



## Catjen

Hey Emma

Oh don't think that hun - all will be fine.  I'm just the opposite - but thinking the same - cramps went today but I had such a stressful day with work I'M worried its all over.  Had cramps on way to meeting but after getting uptight in the meeting...  no cramps on the way home 

What will be will be.  I've seen so many posts from people with BFPs who say they had cramps/they didn't have cramps/they got night sweats/they didn't get night sweats etc.  So keep your chin up hun - you have done so well being positive - you've keep me going   

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catjen

Oh amd Barts forgot to say I'm so sorry.

Give your working cocker a big cuddle (ive got a 9 month old one and they can be sensitive souls when not digging up the garden!)

xxxxxxxx


----------



## larny g

It's definately over, got my hcg levels and they had gone down after Monday's test.

So upset, really have lost everything.  Feel like giving up on everything.  Life is so crap.

Good luck ladies and well done to all BFPs and so sad for al BFNs

Lots of love. xxxxxx  Larny g is over and out


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies 

welcome Blondie to the thread sending lots of       

Larny g so very sorry sweetheart do lean on your FF as and when you need to
  

Bartlebeans sorry to read of your BFN and about your encounter this morning    

Nick734 sorry to read of your BFN also sweetie  

Ali hope the gel gets to you on time, phew having some cyclogest to tide you over

josnrich  on your BFP

As for symptoms, no symptoms, its such a hard one, some ladies have no symptoms and a bfp and some have symptoms and a bfp doesnt stop you driving yourself   whichever category you fall into tho does it!

   to all

Em


----------



## Emucroc

Ah Jen that is very sweet of you to say and you too are helping me through it. xxxx

To be honest just think I have been feeling a bit sorry for myself, DH and I had a lovely day in the sunshine so I don't know why??

Please, please try not to think its over, I know I am thinking the same and should maybe take some of my own advice.  I know what you mean about the threads saying about symptons, can't read anything in to it and having never been pregnany before, I don't have a clue really.  I will try and get my positivity back    I week to go hun tomorrow   , we are getting there.

I hope you have a less stressful day tomorrow,    

Take care,  Emma xxxxxxx

Holly - thank you x


----------



## alliwanttoday

Wanted to send my love to bartlebeans and NIck and Larny.

After my BFP, things not looking so good for me.    Clearblue test still only showing 1-2 weeks pregnant (ie, since conception) where as it should be saying 2-3 weeks by now as I'm 4 days past test date.  have read from other ladies that when it doesn't go up it normally means hcg not doubling and miscarriage or chem pregnancy.  Off to have my hcg done tomorrow but not very hopeful.  Plus lost all pregnancy symptoms now... was feeling 'odd' but now feel normal.    

wish I could bury my head in the sand and not face the reality.


----------



## nudge

So sorry nick, larny and alliwant - its really horrid to have such a good feeling snatched from you. My thoughts are with you.  Try to be positive tho alliwant - see what the bloods say.   

To all the crazy symptom spotters - hope you're keeping sane   

Only 4 more sleeps til OTD, but gonna test on Sunday - so only 3 more.  Feeling a little positive but scared at the same time - scared to be positive and scared if it is postive it won't last like last time.  But guess we've just got to go along with the rollercoaster.  Last night felt quite sick and couldn't finish my tea, still twinges and cramps.  Fell sicky often but think its prob just nerves.  Really want to test Fri - exactly 2 weeks from ET but OH being a real   .  Prob for best but...aaarrrggghhhh!

Hope everyone else is looking after themselves.
x


----------



## HopeIsAllWeNeed

Hi ladies was due to carry out test on 22nd march but I couldn't wait so tested on the 20th. We got a bfp we was so happy. So we carried out the hpt on the test day and we got a negative. So I rang the hospital who said this was fine and can happen. So she booked us in for our scan. But said if we wanted to carry out a test for peace of mind that was fine. So we did and it came back negative again. The hospital said to wait a few days and test again.still neg the hospital are now sayin that it could have been a chemical pregnancy. Is it possible to still be pregnant still had no af. Sorry its so long just in despair feel like we got our wish and its been ripped away from us. Sorry its all about me good luck ladies


----------



## gemmy_gemgems

Hiyi girls

my OTD is tomorrow and i'm a nervous wreck... this is my third time and i haven't gotten this far without full blown AF.. i was spotting on sat and started spotting again yesterday...then red at night but it stopped almost as quick as it started...i've had AF/endo pains since last fridat on and off...i'm trying to not panic and i'm still paying i get my BFP tomorrow... I've read a few posts saying that some women bleed and spot  and go on to have a BFP so heres to wishful thinking xxx


----------



## nudge

Just wanted to say good luck gem and keeping fingers crossed for u too gill x


----------



## Catjen

Good luck gem!!! xxxx


----------



## chinup07

All the very best with tomorrow, Gem! Really hoping to hear you've got your BFP!

Gill, so sorry to hear you seem to be going through a real period of uncertainty    -  look after you. 

I've been getting AF pains again this evening - quite strong stabbing pains for a while, but they've subsided a bit now. I guess it's just a case of holding out a bit longer to see whether they're positive or negative pains. Nudge, will be right there with you on Sunday    

Take it steady all.

xx


----------



## Angela 3012

To all BFN's 
Congratulations to all  

Could anyone tell me when they think Implantation wou be for me,,, EC Tues 15th,,ET Thur 17th so 2 day Embie's 4 Cell's xxx


----------



## Mrs_L

OMG OMG OMG we got a    

I know it's still very early days and we have many hurdles to jump yet but we have jumped the main one and no-one's gonna bring me of my cloud today 

Good luck to everyone else testing today    

Katy x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Gill1986 what a rollercoaster,   
Gem  for OTD

Mrs_L fab news on BFP 

Angela it varies person to person, i had a 2 day transfer and had implantation 9 days past ET so any time now i would say

Catjen, chinup07 how are you both

Bathbelle, how are you hope that you have tested too early honey

LMB15, Alison Allen, fudgeywudge, KP1, going insane and Chattasil hope you all get to hear the news your hoping for 

^sticky vibe^  to everyone on the 

Em


----------



## smw

Bfp for me. 
Congrats to all bfp
I really can't get excited as had bfp lady time and at scan no hb so hav to wait 3 wks.
Good luck to everyone else x


----------



## nudge

Congrats to mrs l and smw!


----------



## BathBelle

Hi,

Congrats to all of the recent BFPs  

It's a BFN for me but it's no surprise as I started testing on Tuesday.

Good luck for all of those still to test.  

Holly, Thanks for being a such a welcoming mod  

Belle x


----------



## Emucroc

Congratulations katy on your BFP, wow wow wow.

And to all those with a BFP.

So sorry bathbelle.  Went to the toilet this morning and slight brown colour when I wiped!!!  Think thats def it now, OTD not til the 31st but i'm not hopeful  

Take care all.

Emma xxxx


----------



## Catjen

Woohoo Mrs L & SMW!!!!!! xxxxxxx

Bathbelle - I'm so sorry      

Wasn't doing to well this morning - STUPID me found some old (expired - 01.01.11) cheapo tests this morning I bought years ago when we first started trying.  Of course BFN... ET last Friday so hopefully they are a) duds and b) its too early.

Didn't think I would get so upset but spent he good part of 3 hours sobbing into my pillow    

Anyway - they are now in the bin as another FF has said that although she has a certain BFP - her ebay tests are still saying BFN.  I'm now going to hold out until OTD on the 31st!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catjen

Oh Emma - that could be a good sign!!  Brown is usually implantation bleed isn't it?? Too early for AF.

Keep strong hun!     

All cramps have gone - felt nothing since Weds.


----------



## Emucroc

Oh Jen, bless ya heart, could just be that they are duff though plus its too early to test anyway.

Yeah i know but not feeling very good about it, the cramps have been here all the time and yesterday I was so tired, was starting to think it was a good sign but not so sure now, AF would be due on Monday but I just read the side effects of Cyclogest and said could affect menstrual cycle so could be here early, still got mega sore (.)(.).

I don't necessarily think that if the symptons have gone it is a bad thing cause everyone is different, try not to be too down hun, if your at work today hope the day goes quick.

Lots of love,

Emma


----------



## Tamsutbadger

hi 


please add me to the board please i had donor ivf and due to test on the 28th march XX


----------



## poopa

Well today was my test day and i still not sure whether i have a bfn or bfp!!! 

I did a clear blue non digital this morning and i thought i could see a faint blue line but dp said he couldn't see anything!! So not sure if my imagination or not

I had ICSI, EC on 11/3/11 and ET on 16/3/11 so 5 day transfer. and 25/6/11 my test day.

Could it be that its still too early I see some of you don't test until 2 weeks after ET where my test has been 2 weeks after EC

I have phoned my clinic and they have said to test again with first wee in the morning and hopefully if there was a faint line it will be stronger tomorrow! So another day to wait  

I have been on cyglocest twice a day and the nurse said this could be causing the stomach cramps i've been getting. Does anyone know whether they stop you period too? My last one was 19th february so 5 weeks ago and i was a regular every 28 days. I know the drugs may have messed my cycle up. I' just at a loss  

Good luck to everyone xxx


----------



## Catjen

Hi Poopa,

I'm no expert as this is my 1st ivf and still learning the ropes - but I would think too early?  I had EC on 15th and ET on 18th so 3 day transfer and my OTD isn't until the 31st...

I'm cyclogest twice daily, and yes they do warn that they give off similar symptops like cramps, naseua, tender boobs etc (think they do it to be cruel!).  I've heard that it does delay your period to give the embies a chance.  But likewise loads of people with BFPs have cramps.

Think possibly too early hun... xxxxxx


----------



## Smurfette21

Hi poopa,  

My clinic test the same as you except they do a blood test for you?

Can you not ask for a blood test?

x


----------



## poopa

hi smurfnette and catjen

Thanks for replying. I'm hoping that it is too early and there is still a chance but the clinic gave today as my test date and i suppose they know what their doing!!

They haven't offered me a blood test, can that give you a clearer result? Nurse just said to test tomorrow and ring back monday. I'm on a hen party tomorrow night was hoping that it would be a sober free night but now i'm thinking i may aswell have a drink if still looks neg tomorrow, but then again don't want to risk a drink if there is a small chance of still being a BFP. I'm at a loss girls, just have to be patient for another day and see what tomorrow brings

poopa xx


----------



## Smurfette21

Poopa, a blood test at this early stage can be way more accurate. You should go for that and put your mind at rest 

xxx


----------



## Wakey

Congrats on the BFPs - they give us all the hope we desperately need. 

Big hugs to all those with BFNs.

Oh to test or not to test.  Why is it that all these different clinics have different test dates?  I had EC on 9/3 and 3 day transfer on 12/3, but was given test date of 30/3 - 18 dp3dt.  As far as I know, my clinic (St Mary's in Manchester) doesn't do blood tests - we've just been advised to do a normal home pregnancy test.

I've made it further than I did last time (had started bleeding by now) so trying to keep positive, but a lot of my symptoms have disappeard (DH most disappointed that my (.) (.)s have deflated!).  I had thought about testing on Sunday (which will be 15dp3dt - if you count the day of ET as day 1 - is that right?), but am now a bit scared in case it's a BFN.  DH is quite keen for me to test on Sunday.  What do you all think I should do?


----------



## Smurfette21

Hi wakey,

I had a 3 day transfer on the 19th, they've given me a test date for bloods on tues which will be 14 days after EC. I agree that all the clinics are different.

It's your personal choice whether to test, are you at work on Monday? I did a test on Wednesday which I know was way too early it just upset me so just going to wait until my OTD now.

Good luck to everyone xx


----------



## Catjen

Hi Ladies,

Mine doesn't do bloods (Oxford) as far as I'm aware - just a home test.

Wakey - Smufette is right... are you working on Monday?  You've probably read my earlier post... I stupidly tested today (doh!).  Obviously BFN... and although I was half expecting it as too early, AND test was expired (LOL!  ) I was really, really upset.

I'm defo waiting until the 31st now (OTD)!  My DH said there is a reason why they give us the test date so he's told me I must wait until then now (don't think he can handle an hysterical wife again just yet!).

Also - I think you include day of ET as day 1... I asked the same question a while back and was told to do so.  So now 8dpt on 3 day.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Regarding testing, like Smurfette21, my clinic tests 14days post ec but is via bloods, they say that 14 days post ec is very early to pick up a positive HPT

If testing via a hpt i would say 16 days post egg collection, as late implantation can occur as late as 12 days so therefore there wouldnt be sufficient hcg to register on a hpt at 14 days post ec if that makes sense

smw congrats on your bfp

Bathbelle so sorry to read of your bfn    

Welcome Tamsutbadger

 all around ladies

Emxx


----------



## Wakey

Thanks Smurfette, Holly and Catjen for the info and advice.

I'm not at work at the moment.  I officially was working from home for a bit, but found my head was all over the place, so have been signed off till the end of next week (but can go back earlier if I feel like it), so at least won't have to face going in after testing.  However, DH is at work next week,  so if we test on Sunday, we will have that bit of time together to take in the result, whatever it happens to be  ( for BFP)!

I looked earlier for the test I thought was in the bathroom, but either DH has hidden it (unlikely) or I must have used the last one last time   . Or maybe it's just the   at work! 

Perhaps I should tell DH I haven't got a test and leave it up to him if he wants to buy one in time for Sun.


----------



## fudgeywudge

Hi everyone, not been on for a few days

Big  for those with BFNs 

Congrats to those with BFPs

AFM my test date today - BFP!!!!!!! Can't quite believe it.Hoping they stick around for the duration this time, Fudgeywudge xx


----------



## Emucroc

Hi Ladies,

What a nightmare today seems to be for most of us.

hey Poopa, I really hope you get a clearer result tomorrow.    

Like everyone, I'm really confused as to how different clinics give diff test dates, I had EC on the 14th, ET on the 19th - 5 day transfer and OTD is the 31st?  If anyone has read my post from this morning, I have had a really down day.  DH was on nights last night and so I only got to see him when he got up this morning, have been having AF type cramps all week and today a slight brown colour on the paper, not what I would call discharge, however have not had it since.  Called clinic and they just said I have to wait and see.  When DH got up, I told him how I had been feeling and we both had a good old cry, feel better for letting it out and hopefully next week will not be such a shock.

Another thing I'm confused about is that come people seem to have their progesterone checked, I have never had this done.

Congrats to all the BFP's out there and sorry to all the BFN's.

Lots of love and     

Emma xxxx


----------



## poopa

congrats to anyone with a BFP 
Hugs for the BFN 

It sems all clinics are different. Thanks Holly for the info, you've given me a little bit of hope day 16 after EC is monday so still a couple of days to hopefully get a stronger result. It does puzzle me though why some clinics leave you longer to test. I was told to just use a clearblue non digital test exactly two weeks after EC but yet from what holly said the chances of getting a positive result from a HPT are slim  
I had a look at the test i did this morning tonight and it now showing positive but it says to disregard any changes after 10 minutes, there really wasn't much of  a line there this morning so who knows

A blood test has never even ben mentioned to me, i am private so i'm sure they would do a blood test if i asked and paid!!
I guess i just need to wait and see what happens tomorow, another sleepless night for me then  
Good luck to anyone testing over the weekend xx


----------



## lmb15

We got a bfp!!
Congrats to the other bfps and hugs to the bfns.
L x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

lots of    and  to all

Poopa, just to say, i tested bfn day 14 after EC the same day i had bloods and my hcg was 109

Fudgeywudge congrats on your BFP
lmb15 congrats on your BFP too!

Hope our other testers for today are all doing ok

 for OTD tomorrow to Milly123, Polly16, curleywurley and pookychops          

Sending lots of  to all our  ladies

Em


----------



## Hiyalove

Congratulations to Fudgeywudge and lmb15 on your bfp

and Good luck for the morning poopa, Millie123, Polly16, Curleywurley and pookychops x


----------



## chinup07

Gosh, what a busy day of posts! 

Big congrats to smw, Fudgeywudge and lmb15 on your wonderful BFPs. 

  to those recently getting BFNs...

We're so close to test day now (Sunday) that the knicker-checking is getting ever more stressful - I really feel physically sick every time I need to visit the bathroom - actually starting to avoid it now which is ridiculous!! AF has arrived so many times just before OTD in the past and only made it to testing date once before...hoping to add to that tally this time though along with that BFP.     All the very best to all those testing tomorrow - one more sleep! I'm both excited and nervous for you!

Poopa, we've never been offered blood tests either (and have been on both NHS and privately funded cycles via two different clinics). It's mind-boggling just how many differences in protocol there can be depending on which clinic you're with. We've found out so much through these forums that we've subsequently raised with consultants and nurses - without places like this to talk to others and refer to I don't think we'd be half as aware of the options potentially available to us even after 6 years under the care of various clinics. Good luck with your test tomorrow. x

Emma (Emucroc), hope you've had a much better evening. Keep the faith - I've read many cases where people have had a little bleeding and it's not turned into full-blown AF, but rather a nice healthy BFP. I've been having cramps since ET (usually in the evenings most prominently which is weird) - am sure it's the pessaries playing havoc because it's been pretty consistent.

Wakey, I guess you'll be out shopping for your test tomorrow then! You've prompted me to check our bathroom, and we do have one left over from our last cycle which is still in date.

Wishing everyone a good night's sleep! Let's hope it's a good weekend!      

Best wishes
Em.xx


----------



## lilmisssunshine

Hi all 

I hope u don't mind me posting yesterday we got our bfp.  We did the clinic test which was faint and 2 clear blues which said 1-2 wks pregnant more a less straight away.  After a couple of hours I had some pinkish blood when I wiped.  The clinic said not to worry and then it's implantation bleeding.  In the after noon I had mild cramps and it turned red.  It's has really calmed down and is spotting now but still red.  Has anyone had this before I am really worried it is a Chemical pregnancy?


----------



## curleywurley

morning ladies.

I got a   

I cant believe it. we did the hospital test and it showed 2 faint lines so we did one of our HPT and got 2 clear lines straight away.

My love goes out to anybody who got a BFN today and good luck to anybody who is testing today.

xxx


----------



## Ali_B

Curleywurley - Big congratulations to you.  Now to join the dreaded 3ww for a scan xx


----------



## Missy Melody

CONGRATULATIONS Curleywurley!! Well chuft for you   

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Emucroc

Congrats Curley Wurley thats great news.

Thanks Em (Chinup) -thank you for your comforting words, I did feel better last time actually, I think the good old cry helped!!  Does us good to let it out sometimes.  I will try and keep the faith but as you know its so hard.  So you have been having cramps too, it does seem quite common but its so hard to know what are good signs and what is dreaded AF.  I hope you are feeling well today?  So far no further brown stuff today but had more yesterday, so strange.  Well I will just keep strong but in my mind I am sure it has not happened 

Massive congrats to those with a BFP today and bigs     for those with BFN's.

   to those still to test.

Take care all,

Emma xxxx


----------



## Janey2011

Congratulations all with BFP and   to those with BFN ,
Hope your all looking after yourselves  

It's OTD Tomorrow but been testing since Monday and all been BFP so think I can start believing it now.... Still doest feel real. 

XXX Jane XXXX


----------



## Missy Melody

Jane, this sounds like fab news!   if it was me, I would be testing at 12.00am tonight and make it official! Or do you have to have a sleep in between your last normal day and your OTD to make it count ha ha
Melody
Xoxox


----------



## Janey2011

Oh melody I'll be in bed early tonight just to make tomorrow come quicker I just know it... 

Hope your doin ok love, how long you got till OTD? Hope your keeping positive   xxx


----------



## nudge

So many bfp's! Congrats  
Sorry this is a me post. Been feeling quite positive,waiting to test tomor. But last night sneezed on setee and had v bad pain low down. Got v scared and have been crying all morning. So dont want a bfp if its gonna disappear. Want em to stick and stay! Never been like this b4 so think i've scared poor hubby. Sorry to be me me me just v worried. Hope everyone is positive and lots enjoying their good news. 
X


----------



## emmy4

congratulations on all your BFP! so sad for everyones BFN! I have experienced both and you just cant believe it when you finally get those 2 positive lines! i hope mine is a BFP this time, i test wednesday 30th March!This is a long 19 days! Im a bloated beached whale and im getting AF symptoms although im  trying to remain positive after my last 3 failed attempts. This is my last time as all my treatments have been self funding and money has run out


----------



## Emucroc

Oh nudge, bless your heart, every twinge is scary isn't it, be positive hun and I will be     for you tomorrow. xxxx And don't worry we are all here for you. xxx

emmy - I too have had AF symptoms all the time, its so hard waiting to find out, my OTD is the 31st so day after yours, still seems ages away.

Lots of luck.

Emma xxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Hey there! Fingers, eyes, toes n everythin crossed for everyone nearing the end of their 2ww.

Jane, I was way too eager wen I first found this site and put myself on the wrong 2ww list, my OTD isn't until 6th April, so I have absolute ages!!

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Janey2011

Ah love ya, just make sure you rest plenty and take things easy xx


----------



## Pookychops

Hi all,

We had a bfn this morning 

I presume I stop the drugs now? Did two tests so pretty sure it's a no go. No af symptoms yet tho - i guess the drugs have been keeping it at bay.

At least I can enjoy a nice large glass of merlot tonight.

Good luck to everyone else who's testing this month.


----------



## Missy Melody

So sad for you Pookychops

Melody
Xoxox


----------



## smashley

Hi Holly, I'm new on FF, please can you add me to the March 2WW thread?  Thanks. My test date is 31 March, I've had IVM/IVF & ICSI.

Hello everyone!  I've been addicted to FF for the last few weeks, and have found it so useful, and thought I'd post something now that my treatment is under way.

I'm at Create in Wimbledon who are great. I wanted to do IVF using the fewest drugs possible, so did months of research and visited quite a few different clinics before deciding on Create.  I've done a natural cycle IVF with IVM, which is where they take eggs from your smaller follicles and mature them before fertilising.  So I ended up with 1 really good grade one 8 cell embie and one of the other small ones which matured to 5 cells.  Both on board.

Now on 2ww, which is going ok, a few cramps, and huge tiredness - I put that down to the progesterone / prednisolone, even though I'm on the lowest dose they allow.  Yesterday went for a walk in the lovely sunshine, on the way to the local cafe for lunch, but had to turn back as felt like I was going to faint from the heat and exhaustion of walking in the sun.  Only other symptom, and this I don't like, is the bloating, and the weight gain - around 3/4 stone since tx began.  Not sure what's happened there - haven't eaten any more than usual. Annoying.  

Otherwise, I'm being very good, took myself off work for the duration (am freelance so not a prob), drinking home made pineapple / veg juice every morning, a glass of milk before bed, good healthy food, no naughties such as alcohol, although not really missing it, and loads of sleep.  Trying to do a walk a day, but not managing much as so exhausted.

Anyway, here I am, with my fingers, toes and legs crossed.  Good luck to everyone who is testing today, and big hugs for everyone else on this 2ww   

Smashley x


----------



## chinup07

Welcome Smashley! Sounds like an exciting different type of treatment cycle you've been on there - hope it all works out for you    I know what you mean about the weight gain - a very unwanted side effect, but we do what we do eh? I've not weighed myself for some time but reckon I'm getting near the 10lb gained mark or so, if not beyond - a LOT of my nice clothes don't fit at the moment. Guess if it's a BFP tomorrow I might have to get used to the clothes not fitting (!) but more than happy with that if there's a nice positive end result! If we don't get the result we're praying for I'll be straight down the gym and on a diet !!

Janey - wowsers, you've been testing since Monday?! Very pleased to hear you've had the consistent BFPs though - boding very well for tomorrow's OTD!   

Pookychops - so, so sorry for your BFN. Look after you and give yourselves some healing time. x   

Nudge - hope you feel much better after your good cry this morning. Completely understand you're analysing every twinge, especially with test day now just around the corner. Just remember that many people experience cramps and occasional shooting pains (I've had a few this week) and still go on to get BFP.  All the very best for tomorrow.xx Will be there with you as it's our OTD then too.

emmy4, just wanted to say a special 'good luck' to you. We too are at the end of our treatment journey and have made the decision this has to be our last crack at it as we a) can't afford to do this again financially and b) emotionally and physically it's been a very long and testing 8 years and we need to stop some time and take our lives off in a different direction if this is not meant to be. All the very best and hope to be reading positive news from your quarters this coming week!    

Em.xx


----------



## Janey2011

Hi em, all the best of luck for tomorrow, will be   that it's BFP , 

We're just too impatient, I honestly didn't think it would come up positive,  Just hoping tomorrows the same. such a long time tryin, (7 yrs) and like yourself this was our last try.

Good luck for tomorrow xxxx


----------



## emmy4

Pookychops, so sorry you havee a BFN! My stomach does a turn when i read them and i know how devestating it is.x

Em, Thank you for your lovely post it brought a tear to my eye. When i have had my 3 BFN in the past it has been deeply upsetting but each time i had one i reminded myself how lucky i was to have such a beautiful and wonderful daughter. i was one of the 'lucky ones' for it to work first time. My heart goes out to you, i cant imagine the pressure you must be under known this is your last time. I wish you all the luck in the world for tomorrow and i hope you get what you so deserve after all this time. Emmy.x


----------



## nudge

Hi everyone
thanks 4 kind words. Prob over reacted and have got poor hubby all worried but i guess outta my hands now  
So sorry pooky - its so horrid. Enjoy your wine x 
just been and got 2 clearblue with how many weeks and 4 cheap ones. Teehee v silly but just in case so i can see in a few wks.
Good luck tomor em and anyone else who's testing x
Nudge


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Welcome to Smashley, wow first time i have come across someone having IVM wishing you a BFP

Miss Melody, you may like to post on the April thread as this thread only runs until 31st March 

Pookychops so sorry to read of your BFN 

Curleywurley fab news on the BFP congratulations

Janey2011 hope that tomorrow just confirms all of your other tests wow such an early bfp how many embies did you have transferred 

to tomorrows other testers, Chinup07, Starkymind, smjync and Wolla wishing you all BFP

to our ladies (patiently!) waiting for their OTD

       

As we are coming to the end of  for many and also the end of the month, i will leave some links below which you may find helpful

For those of you who have been blessed with a BFP

the next 3ww!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.575

and for those of you whom are still searching for your next steps

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

and

For those of you testing 1st to 30th April

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259017.0

If i can help further please feel free to PM me

Em


----------



## polly16

I haven't been posting cuz I went away for a few days but back and got bfn today so u can add that onto the board Holly. Good luck to everyone else testing over the next few days.


----------



## Martha Moo

Polly
so sorry to read your news
  
take good care of yourself, lots of hugs
Em


----------



## Janey2011

Hi Pollyanna, only 1 egg fertilised so had that transferred with assisted hatching, so just waiting for tomorrow now   they did say there was an increased chance of twins coz of the AH  

Xxxx


----------



## Janey2011

Dont know why it came up Pollyanna lol, predictive text on iPad   sorry Holly xx


----------



## chinup07

Polly16, so sorry to hear your BFN news. Take care    

Janey2011, we too had 1 embie transferred with AH - we share a lot of similarities this cycle...let's hope we both get an fab outcome    

I'm watching Live at the Apollo at the moment, trying to have a few laughs and stay relaxed - not sleepy enough for bed yet....just feel too wired!!!

x


----------



## Janey2011

Hi chinup

Yeah I'm watchin it too, had a few laughs   
Just noticed your OTD is tomorrow too,   we Both  get positive in the mornin,

How have you been feelin? Have you resisted the urge to test early? 
good luck, will be thinking of ya 
Xxx


----------



## chinup07

Janey2011, yep - somehow resisted testing ahead of the date we were given.....it's felt like the longest wait ever!! Feeling quite crampy, but that seems to have been the case throughout the entire wait so don't really know what to think about that. In the past with all our negatives, I've had AF 1-2 days before OTD so I'm really hoping this is a good sign that there's been absolutely no suggestion of an appearance yet. Then again, I'm also aware that each cycle can throw up different circumstances and that the progesterone can delay AF in some cases. Going   overanalysing, but I guess we'll know where we stand very very soon!

Will be thinking of you tomorrow too.

Em.xx


----------



## millie123

ah we got our bfn yest and af last night on a positive note though its the first  time i
havnt bled mid cycle yesxxx maybe crinon works but im gonna push for gestone next cycle,
was pro active and bought a load a cheap fertility books on amazon about fertility and diet love to
all bfp and more love to all bfn we will get there eventually. maybe we will meet up again in april
i will be starting next fet xx love to all x


----------



## Missy Melody

Big huge      Millie123

Good girl for staying posititive, although how you are doing it right now I don't know. I sat and read lots out of my Zeta West book last night. The other book I would recommend that I'm going to tell everyone about is called The Secret, all about the power of staying positive and positive thinking. Its helped me the last couple of days when my mood has dipped.

Love Melody

Xoxox


----------



## chinup07

Hi ladies
We got a BFN this morning.   We both just feel very numb right now. This is the end of our treatment road so no 'well there's always next time's for us and time to take stock and think about the alternative route we wish our lives to take. Can't even cry right now - it's not sinking in properly I don't think. 

I think we'd convinced ourselves it was going to be positive, so we're possibly still in shock. Based on all previous negative cycles where AF has come ahead of OTD it was looking good. Ordinarily I have short menstrual cycles and bleed very lightly for a few days before too, but still nothing showing as yet.

Good luck to the rest of you for testing today.    
xxx


----------



## Janey2011

oh chinup and all others who tested BFN today, im so so very sorry.    

its a BFP for us  

My heart just goes out to you all as i know how your feeling, its the hardest time, just please take care of yourselves and eachother.  All my love and   for those trying again 

xxxxxxx


----------



## emmy4

chinup07, im so sorry you got a BFN. I cant even imagine the heartache you will be going through. I know there arnet any words that will make you feel any better right now. I really hoped that you of all people would get the BFP that you so truley deserve. Take care, Emmy.X


----------



## millie123

oh chinup im so sorry i have been testing the last few days so i knew my test was neg,  well before my test day
i have had a lot of down days but today im not so bad, i can understand where your coming from i think these are
going to be our last cycles i dont think we are going to have another fresh cycle but am still unsure. i and partner
love the idea of adoption so we will see sending you the most love x keep well x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Millie123 and Chinup so very sorry to read of your BFN
my thoughts are with you both    


Janey2011 wonderful news on a BFP 


back later on....

Em


----------



## Missy Melody

I just popped in quickly to see how you are all doing, it's the hubby's happy birthday so we're all (step-son and step_daughter and her hubby) going out for brunch.

Chinup, Big wheeliebins full of love, hugz and support being sent your way.

Love Melody
xoxox


----------



## nudge

So sorry chinup to hear your news. My AF sounds just like yours. Hope you and OH look after each other. Know nothing makes it better.
Sorry to everyine else on bfn.

We got a bfp this morning. Says 1-2 wks but last time said 2-3 wks. Hope it doesnt go away. Clinuc said to test tomor again then ring. Its v early days and we kbow scan is nxt big hurdle so hope they stick til then x
good luck everyone x


----------



## emmy4

nudge, congratulations on your BFP! you must be thrilled. Emmy.x


----------



## poopa

congratulations to all BFP

I had a BFP yesterday morning but then last night had brown discharge and prayed wasn't AF but today it has turned into full blown AF! I'm so confused was on a high yesterday thinking that i was BFP and now today feeling so lost. Did a non digital and digital test yesterday and although the line was faint of the non digital it was still there, the digital one came up saying 1 - 2 weeks. Have to ring my clinic tomorrow morning so will wait and see what they say but not feeling confident

xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Congratulations Nudge. You must be well made up  

Poopa,I don't know what's happenin there but fingers crossed, positive thinking and plenty of rest!

Janey, I'm well chuft for ya  

Xoxox


----------



## Wakey

Congratulations Janey and nudge on your BFPs 

Really sorry to hear of all the BFNs - Millie, Chinup and Polly - My thoughts are with you - it's such a rollercoaster we're on isn't it.

Poopa - You sound like you've really been on the rollercoaster.  I hope everything works out for you in the end.

AFM - my debate whether to test or not to test was kind of decided for me as I started having pinky spotting on Friday night.  Both me and DH had good cry, convinced it was all over.  Had a bit more blood (sorry for TMI) yesterday, but still not full AF, so decided to do test this morning (ASDA cheapo!) - BFN.  Rang hospital, thinking they'd confirm no more hope and to stop pessaries (which the private clinic we were at last time did) but they've said to carry on with pessaries and test again on Wed (OTD) as drugs can give false results.  We're not feeling very hopeful, but I guess it isn't over till it's over.  The waiting is just such torture!!

Good luck and positive vibes to all those still waiting and hoping.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in to say  Nudge

Wakey and Poopy i hope that you can get a definite answer over the next few days  

 to todays testers . . . .

Nichola83, DEESURREY, Blondieh, hiyalove and TAMSUTBADGER wishing you all BFP's

     

Em


----------



## Hiyalove

Morning Ladies,
Unfortunately a BFN for us this morning, but congratulations to all the BFP's, hugs for BFN's and sending lots of luck and fingers crossed for those still waiting x

Still waiting for AF, but no signs yet, based on all the medication I have no idea when that will happen.
Also have to wait to call clinic! This is the part I hate the moat having to tell everybody x
Still I have Kylie to look forward to on Saturday, so think I might have some retail therapy while we decide what to do next.

Take care x


----------



## dawnp

ah i am sorry hiyalove, have a good time at kylie xx


----------



## Hiyalove

Thank you dawnp

and Good Luck for Wednesday x


----------



## chancesare1

Hi,

Can somebody help me. Had ivf transfer 15th march hpt says positive so had blood test at doctors 24th march. Just phoned surgery silly receptionist says she cant read results but book to see doctor again thursday (earliest appointment) but your hcg is 76? Can somebody tell me what this means thanks... I am a bit slow with the updates of what next i do need to research lol x


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Hiyalove sorry to read your news   
enjoy Kylie aaw can i come lol,

Chancesare1, when did you have EC hun, how many days past EC was ET


----------



## chancesare1

Hi Holly

It was 4dpt the transfer. Does that make a difference....


----------



## Martha Moo

I am not medically qualified but our clinic say anything over 50 is a BFP, just wondering how many days past EC you were, i think you had EC 11th March is that right, so i would say its looking good, with a first level of 76 on day 13past EC  

Em


----------



## chancesare1

Hi,

Yes Holly your right, Thanks for helping as doctors surgery couldnt read results so have to go see g.p thursday but they did say hcg 76 which left me wondering so it seems like a positive  Will know more thursday xx


----------



## nudge

Hi again

So sorry hiya love  
Poopa - we tested one morning it said 1-2wks - next morning cheapo non-digital - vvvvv faint line, tested digital straight away - 1 - 2 wks - Hope its ok!

Good luck everyone else - OH calling!!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in


    

Hugs to those with recent BFN's

No official testers tomorrow so will pop by tomorrow to see how everyone is doing!

Em


----------



## MrsBurger

Hello lovely Ladies

Been reading your posts everyday,  it's been such a help and comfort as this is my first time and have had a lot to learn and wasn't anticipating the emotional and physical roller coaster this has been.

Firstly to all the BFNs,  I am so very sorry, sending you lots of love xx

To those of you with BFPs,  congratulations and best of luck with your next tests and scans

I think its all over for us,  had some blood this morning when I wiped and i think it is the dreaded AF as it seems to be getting heavier and the cramps are getting worse.  Going to carry on with my pessaries and test on 31st like my clinic told me but feeling really rubbish.  Even worse as I am on my own away on business and just want to be at home with my DH so I can have a hug.  

Good luck to everyone testing tomorrow     

Sarah xxxxx


----------



## Emucroc

Morning Sarah,

Its so so hard isn't it, no-one can prepare you for the emotional rollercoaster but I'm sure you have found FF a real help.

So sorry you are away on your own, bless you.  I thought mine was over 2 days after ET as had cramps then and all last week, plus had brown stuff when I wiped on Friday so DH and I resigned ourselves to the fact it was over, its tues now and still no further development. it is really messing with my head now, I don't know what to think.  OTD is thurs 31st, same as yours so keep in touch hun and lets     for a BFP for us and all of the lovely ladies out there.  

I know its hard but at least you will know in 2 days time. xxxxx

Take care of yourself.

Lots of love Emma xxxx


----------



## emmy4

hiyalove, so sorry you got your BFN. Itsn so awful when i read BFN its so dissapointing and i know how you feel. X 

My test date is tomorrow and im so nervous, the last few days i just cant sleep, i was up at 2.30am watching tv my head seems to be in a spin!

This is the most nervous ive been throughout all of my cycles as i know i can afford anymore treatment and that this is the end of the road for us.

Good luck to anyone else who is testing soon. Emmy. X


----------



## smashley

Well, I was feeling quite positive, up til now.  Got severe symptoms of PMT last night, so moody and irritable.  Bad PMT like stomach cramps this morning, and got a BFN on a HPT.  I'm 12dpo and OTD is on Thursday, but I figure that with a sensitive test like Clearblue, it would have shown any signs of pregnancy.  Says on the packet you can test 4 days before AF is due - and I'm at 2 days.

So lots of crying this morning, and thoughts about what next?

Smashley x


----------



## Emucroc

Hey Smashley,

So sorry for you hun, don't really know what to say, my OTD is the same as yours, was going to test yesterday but resisted, you never know still may be hope, they do give us a test date for a reason so try and keep positive.

I had my cry on Fri and Sat as I was convinced then it hasn't worked, hopefully Thurs will prove me wrong but least I'm prepared.

Take care of yourself.

Lots of Love Emma xxxx


----------



## nichola83

hi ladies,

i havent been on here in ages.

hope everyone is well. congrats to all those bfp

and to all those not so lucky   

did my own test and got a bfn was gutted but now i feel really positive and ready to start again gonna use my first time as a practice and do all the things i did wrong right this time.

all my love to those still waiting to test


----------



## Emucroc

Hey Nichola,

Sorry for your BFN but you go girl, that is the right attitude.  All the best for the next go.

Take care,

Emma xxx


----------



## nichola83

thanks emma,

been really down during this last cycle so determined things are gonna change next time


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Nichola83 so sorry to read of your bfn  
take good care of each other sweetheart   next time is the lucky one

Its been quite quiet on here today so hope everyone is doing ok

 to tomorrows testers

Wakey, DawnP, Digby, Nikki37, Emmy4 and Yemmi

Hoping for some love bfp

For those of you still waiting to test

     

Em


----------



## emmy4

nichola, so sorry you got Bfn, sending you lots of hugs and best wishes for the future.X

It was our test day today an we got a BFP!!!!!! digital test flashed up pregnant before i coluld take it into the bedroom where DH was and cheapy test lines were both the same colour so there was no holding up to the light (just incase there was a line) which ive done loads of times over the last six years!

I took the test about 40 minutes ago just couldnt sleep, couldnt go back to sleep now. I want to shout it from the rooftops but i wont as its 5.30 in the morning and i dont think my neighbours would appreciate it!!!

HOLLY, thankyou for setting up this thread i dont knw what i would have done without it!

Ladies thank you for all you support you have been a lifesavers!

Goodluck to everyone who is due to test over next couple of days. Emmy.X


----------



## Catjen

Emmy Congrats Hun... Woohoo!!!

I caved in and tested yesterday... BFP!!! Again today amd positive result again!!!! OTD tomorrow!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali_B

Big congratulations to the BFP's this morning and so sorry to all who got a BFN!


----------



## Nikki37

Hi Everyone.

First of all   to all those with BFN, it's a rubbish feeling (I know) but your time will come xx

Emmy - Congratuations!!  We got a BFP this morning too.  So happy, but must admit feel a bit shell shocked.

Well off to work, so good luck to the rest of those still to test in March.

Nikki xx


----------



## Missy Melody

Good morning ladies, I know I'm on the April 2ww thread but just wanted to say....

      to you all who got a BFN


All those BFP's ....CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Such a lot of happy news to have first thing!

Melody
xoxox


----------



## Hiyalove

Good Morning Ladies

and I must say a big Congratulations to 
Emmy, Nikki and Catjen x

Also that you for your kind words following our BFN, I think it is starting to hit me today as the past 2 days I have felt numb.
So trying to focus on the good things we have and that our dream of a family might never happen. As at 38 and 10 years of trying I am starting to feel too old and the disappointment is taking its toll.
But it is early days after this attempt so I will try to be positive, the wonderful news of the BFN does give me a little hope.

Take care everybody x


----------



## smashley

Hey ladies

*Hiyalove* Sorry to hear your news, but don't think you're too old to try again, I've got 4 years on you!! And there are quite a few people on the 40+ thread getting BFPs, take a look for some encouragement 

*nichola83* Sorry for your BFN, but you sound so positive which is very brave and encouraging for everyone facing bad news. Best of luck next time 

*emmy4*, *Nikki37* and *catjen* I love hearing about BFPs, even though I might not have the same luck, still brings a smile to my face, congrats! 

*Emucroc* Emma, thanks for the kind words, we are OTD buddies, let's promise each other not to test or even think about testing until tomorrow!!

AFM: Very tearful all day yesterday after the BFN in the morning, also, keep getting AF like cramps, although no sign of it. DH took me for a drive yesterday evening to take my mind off things. A tour of London streets and views of the Thames. Not the most exciting but it did the trick - much calmer now. Tomorrow is OTD, going in for blood test and going to resist doing an HPT in the morning. Here's hoping I tested too soon, although I'm not that confident.

Funny - I really thought I was doing so well with the 2ww, and couldn't understand the horror stories of the crazy mind-symptoms. That lasted about a week, and now I totally get it and can sympathise completely with everyone going through the madness  

Just to say, FF has been a godsend as a first timer. Thx to everyone for sharing their stories, their support and making me realise I'm not the only one going through this.

Babydust to everyone

smashley xx


----------



## Hiyalove

Thank you Smashley and good luck for tomorrow and I am so pleased it is going very well so far x

Just reread my post and laughed at BFN's give me a little hope! I did mean the BFP's!
I will blame the hormones and not my age!


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Hiyalove thinking of you

Congrats to todays BFP ladies Catjen, Emmy4 and Nikki37 wonderful news

Smashley i have everything crossed for tomorrows test on OTD for you

 coming to those still to test this month, yikes cant believe its almost April!

Em


----------



## Wakey

Congratulations to all those who got BFPs today.  I am really happy for you all, and it does give me hope to keep on trying.

Sadly for us, a test this morning confirmed our BFN, as well as the fact that AF decided to definitely arrive, instead of just hovering...

For those of you who, like us, have had the BFN, I send all my love and hugs and positive vibes that one day it will be our turn.  We are hoping to try again in the summer and plan to start losing some of the weight I've gained from the drugs and inactivity over the last couple of months (though I have to say I'm more in the mood for some comfort food!).

Good luck to those testing tomorrow.  As it's the end of the month, it seems a bit lonely out there!


----------



## Emucroc

Hey Smashley,

Yes we will def not test until tomorrow, still keep the faith hun, going to cinema tonight so evening will hopefully go a bit quicker.

Take care of yourself and we will see what tomorrow brings.

Lots of love 

Emma xxx

Congrats to all the BFP's today and so sorry for the BFN's. xxxx


----------



## Yemmi

It was our test date today. After an early blood test and a nerve wracking 3 hour wait for the ARGC to process the results, we are still numb with shock that we have a positive result! After 5 years of ICSI and 1 miscarriage at 3 months (due date would have been 1st April 2011), today's news feels a bit out-of-the-body-like at the moment.


----------



## Angela 3012

Congratulations to all BFP's

 To all BFN's

AFM,,,OMG OMG i got a BFP today although OTD isn't till tomorrow I couldn't wait anymore   , did do a Boots own make test and was a faint line so went back out and got a clearblue digital and it says PREGNANT 1-2,,,  this one stays xx


----------



## lilywang

Hi ladies I am sorry for all the BFN...(((

Congratulations for all the BFP!! Well done, ladies)

My OTD is 04/04. Can any lady with BFP describe any symptoms during the 2ww? Many many thanks))


----------



## emmy4

Catjen and Nikki37. Well done on your BFP! what amazing news.X

Hiyalove, Thank you for your best wishes.X

Smashley, Dont give up yet, you will have read loads of times that people can get a BFN the a BFP on test day. Goodluck.X

Wakey, Im so sorry, you must be devestated, it will happen one day for you im sure.X

Yemmi, Congratulations! You must be over the moon!X

Angela 3012, Congratulations! it doesnt seem quite real does it.X

Lilywang, I know everyone is different but my sympoms were, sore boobs,bloating stomach i look 3 months pregnant already! i couldnt lay on my front in bed too tender on boobs and stomach
period pains on and off! Hope this helps.

I have just got back from jcuh to get my letter for my GP and congratulating me on my BFP!! its fantastic seeing it in black and white! I know its early days and i have to wait for scan but im going to try and enjoy thiis wonderful time in my life.X Emmy.


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

wow

Yemmi and Angela  on BFP
Wakey so sorry to read of your BFN

Emucroc well done on holding out until OTD

Nuttysarah and Smashly  for testing OTD tomorrow


Sending        and  

Love Emxx


----------



## smashley

Hi ladies

Last day of being PUPO...

Thanks *holly17* and *emmy4* for the good wishes

*emucroc* - how are you feeling? Hope cinema tonight takes your mind off things  I'm so nervous for tomorrow, in a way I'd like to wait til the weekend, to delay getting any bad news. But I suppose we find out one way or the other for sure. Best of luck to both of us     

So sorry to hear of today's BFNs    but congrats to all the BFPs   

 to everyone testing over the next couple of days,

smashley x


----------



## Emucroc

Hey smashley,

Feeling really nervous now, butterflies are a nightmare!!  

Didn't go to cinema in the end as weather was rubbish, plus I felt really tired and DH didn't get in from work until gone 6 so we decided to stay in.

Have doing ok but not looking forward to going to bed as doubt i'll sleep.

Good luck for tomorrow hun,          for both of us.

Lots of love,

Emma xxxxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Big fat      and lots of     

for Emma and Smashley for tomoorow

Melody
xoxox


----------



## MrsBurger

Emucroc and Smashley

Just wanted to wish you both all the best of luck for tomorrow.  I will be thinking of you and hoping you both get BFPs.      

Sadly my AF has definately arrived,  I did a test just to be sure this morning and we got a BFN.  I'm not too upset but I don't think it has sunk in properly yet,  going to have a bit of a rest and get healthy and fit again and then start again.  It's nice to be back home,  the hug was worth the wait.  Definately going to try and organise my work a bit better next time. 

Sarah xxx


----------



## Emucroc

Hi Sarah,

So sorry for your BFN, it is so hard isn't it hun, try and keep strong for the next go.

Thank you so much for your wishes for tomorrow, heres hoping.  

Take care, Love Emma xxxx

Hi Melody,

Thank you so much, hoping to be back on with good news tomorrow.

Hope you are feeling well?
Love Emma xxxx


----------



## lilywang

Good luck, Emma and Smashley tomorrow!

Thank you, Emmy4 for describing your sympton which gave me a lot of hope since I started to have periods pain on my Day 8!

Thank you so much


----------



## Emucroc

Good morning Ladies,

Well we can hardly believe it ourselves but tested this morning and we got a BFP....... we did 3 tests, 2 from the clinic and 1 clear blue digital and all were BFP's, wow wow wow, can't believe it am still in shock.

Had to let all my FF friends know as you've all been such a great help along this journey and just to goes to show aches, twinges, brown stuff could all be a good sign, it was for me!!

Take care all of you and sorry to all the BFN's today but big congrats to the BFP's.

Lots of love,

Emma xxx


----------



## Catjen

Wooohooo Emma! I've been checking since early this morning! I am so happy for you Hun!!!!!!!

Official OTD for me too - still BFP!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Emucroc

Yey!! Oh my word are you still in shock

I was awake at 2am and couldn't get to sleep for 2 hours but somehow resisted, finally went back to sleep and got up at 7, did the 2 clinic tests and I said to DH with my hand over my mouth - there are 2 lines, there are 2 lines so we did another and the same happened, then we went to Tesco's and bought a clearblue digital and did that too, wahoooo the same.

We don't know what to do with ourselves, DH is well funny!!  Going to keep it to ourselves fo ra few hours and then distribute the news to family and friends, they will go crazy!!

Let me know when your scan is and we must keep in touch.

So so happy for both of us and all the ladies with BFP's.

Lots of love a very happy Emma xxx


----------



## lilywang

Big congratulations to Emma and Catjen! )) Well done, girls))

Emma, could you please let me know from which day you started to have brown stuff? I noticed that quite lots of BFP girls have brown stuffs, but I have not had yet. I am on my Day9( I am very nervous and could not sleep at all.. Thank you...


----------



## Emucroc

Morning Lilywang,

Thank you so much hun, I see yours is coming up, good luck for that and lots of     

I started getting cramps 2 days after ET and got brown stuff on Friday, had ET the saturday before but you must remember that all ladies bodies are different so pleas don't panic.

Take care of yourself and keep in touch.

Lots of love Emma xxx


----------



## Catjen

I am emma - I've put 2 more tests (5 in total) as still can't quite believe it!

Scan on 13th... Let me know when you book.  

I am so so so happy for you!!

xxxx


----------



## Missy Melody

Yippee!!! Yahoo!!! Way-Hey-Hey!!!

Ladies I am sooooo made up for you!!! So so happy       

Lilywang - come on over onto our April 2WW thread and join us there   I've got 7 more sleeps left yet! I am soooo excited!

Big fat juicy supportive hugz to everybody else     

Luv
Melody
xoxox


----------



## Emucroc

Thank you so much Melody, good luck for your test, your getting there hun. xxx

Jen -just spoke to clinic and my scan is the 15th April so not long after yours.

Eeek so excited, heres to the next 2 weeks. xxx

Emma xxxx


----------



## toria77

Hi everyone. I'm not testing until Monday but thought i'd be nosy and see how people are doing on the March test. HUGE CONGRATULATIONS to those who got a   . HUGE   to those who didn't. x


----------



## Catjen

Thanks Melody!!!  xxx

Emma - another 2WW!!!  Never ending 

xxx


----------



## emmy4

Emma and catjen,  congratulations! Best news ever. Enjoy being pregnant ladies at last!!! Emmy X


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

Emucroc  on your BFP, i had a feeling about you!

NuttySarah, Smashley, Dodders how did you get along 

This thread will be locked late tonight or tomorrow, i will leave some links for moving forward for you all later tonight

Em


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi ladies

Just popping in to share the links

For those of you who have achieved your dream and got the elusive BFP

The main index of the PG board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259017.425

A thread which many find helpful for the next 2/3 ww is this one

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=251665.600

and for those of you who sadly didnt achieve their dreams   

A source of advice and support is this board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=42.0

Love to all

Em


----------

